# Plane restoration



## Alonso83

*Vintage Stanley/Bailey No 3 SW--first plane ever restored*

Ok so the title says it all.

This is my first plane ever restored so I will appreciated any kind of criticism that can help me improve on this endeavor

*Disclaimer*

This blog contains 32 images, I do this to provide as much as detail as possible.

I got a very old ( at least that's what I can tell from the condition I bought it, can anyone help me to find out how old this plane is by looking at the pictures?) Stanley No 3 on ebay for the incredible price of $7.04 !!! last week.

At first when I got it I thought that I had waste my money on a complete piece of junk!!



















The japanning was almost none due to the heavy corrosion I think?





































*Can you see the gouge on the iron blade!!! it measured almost 1/8" !!!!!!*










After evaluating what I had on my hands I decided to take all the parts away and see if anything was on a working condition.



















*Yes the tote was broken into not 2 but 3 pieces!!!*










To my surprise everything seem to be okay but the tote and the gouge on the iron blade, also I had it to figure out how to fix the japanning issue.

I talked to my dad, who is the manager of a company where they process all kind of military and commercial aircraft parts (also call as a "finish house") They basically do all the finish processes of the aircraft parts such as anodize, cad plating, primer and painting etc.
He told me that he could take the "junk" with him and dedicate someone to strip all the rust and will also give it to one of the painters so he can apply some special paint to work as the japanning.

This is what I got after the "special treatment"





































As you can tell from the pictures, all the bolts, washers, chip breaker, iron blade and brass hardware was treat it with a special mix of of nitric/hydrofluoric acid follow with a bath of cad plating to restore some of the "metal look" the main body (the inside area) and the back of the frog were sandblasted, then a flash dip on the alkaline clean bath follow with 1 coat of primer and 2 military grade glossy coats of black paint with baking at 400f for 1/2 hour between coats. To be honest I actually laugh every time I think of having "military grade paint" on such an old woodworking tool but what the heck!! as long as it serve its purpose of protecting the plane from rust its all that matters. Sorry no pictures of all this processes, they are totally prohibited within company premises. 

All that "special process" took place on Christmas eve

And today after playing for a while with my kids with their new presents I decided to get back on track and do some work on the plane

This is how it look before I lapped the sole, sides and the frog



















After a few minutes of lapping the sides I was able to get this result










but that wasn't enough

Time went by and with the help of my dad who took care of the tote and ball this is the final result and I will say that I'm very pleased with this restoration, now this plane is priceless to me and now I'm ready to start on the No 6 which I will blog it too, on that one I will use evapo-rust, we'll see how it works. I want to thanks my dad for the great job he did fixing the tote and restoring the beautiful natural color of the wood which was taken care with 4 coats of poly with 320 sanding in between coats.




























The gouge on the blade is not longer present and now the blade is scary sharp!!



























































































Just a quick comparison

*BEFORE*










*AFTER*










Thanks for reading and for your criticism too.

Alonso


----------



## treeman

Alonso83 said:


> *Vintage Stanley/Bailey No 3 SW--first plane ever restored*
> 
> Ok so the title says it all.
> 
> This is my first plane ever restored so I will appreciated any kind of criticism that can help me improve on this endeavor
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> This blog contains 32 images, I do this to provide as much as detail as possible.
> 
> I got a very old ( at least that's what I can tell from the condition I bought it, can anyone help me to find out how old this plane is by looking at the pictures?) Stanley No 3 on ebay for the incredible price of $7.04 !!! last week.
> 
> At first when I got it I thought that I had waste my money on a complete piece of junk!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The japanning was almost none due to the heavy corrosion I think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Can you see the gouge on the iron blade!!! it measured almost 1/8" !!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After evaluating what I had on my hands I decided to take all the parts away and see if anything was on a working condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes the tote was broken into not 2 but 3 pieces!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To my surprise everything seem to be okay but the tote and the gouge on the iron blade, also I had it to figure out how to fix the japanning issue.
> 
> I talked to my dad, who is the manager of a company where they process all kind of military and commercial aircraft parts (also call as a "finish house") They basically do all the finish processes of the aircraft parts such as anodize, cad plating, primer and painting etc.
> He told me that he could take the "junk" with him and dedicate someone to strip all the rust and will also give it to one of the painters so he can apply some special paint to work as the japanning.
> 
> This is what I got after the "special treatment"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can tell from the pictures, all the bolts, washers, chip breaker, iron blade and brass hardware was treat it with a special mix of of nitric/hydrofluoric acid follow with a bath of cad plating to restore some of the "metal look" the main body (the inside area) and the back of the frog were sandblasted, then a flash dip on the alkaline clean bath follow with 1 coat of primer and 2 military grade glossy coats of black paint with baking at 400f for 1/2 hour between coats. To be honest I actually laugh every time I think of having "military grade paint" on such an old woodworking tool but what the heck!! as long as it serve its purpose of protecting the plane from rust its all that matters. Sorry no pictures of all this processes, they are totally prohibited within company premises.
> 
> All that "special process" took place on Christmas eve
> 
> And today after playing for a while with my kids with their new presents I decided to get back on track and do some work on the plane
> 
> This is how it look before I lapped the sole, sides and the frog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a few minutes of lapping the sides I was able to get this result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but that wasn't enough
> 
> Time went by and with the help of my dad who took care of the tote and ball this is the final result and I will say that I'm very pleased with this restoration, now this plane is priceless to me and now I'm ready to start on the No 6 which I will blog it too, on that one I will use evapo-rust, we'll see how it works. I want to thanks my dad for the great job he did fixing the tote and restoring the beautiful natural color of the wood which was taken care with 4 coats of poly with 320 sanding in between coats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gouge on the blade is not longer present and now the blade is scary sharp!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick comparison
> 
> *BEFORE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AFTER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading and for your criticism too.
> 
> Alonso


I love these kinds of restorations where a classic tool is saved from the scrap heap and put back in service. You did a great job and I think the plane will return the favor and do a great job for you on future projects.


----------



## sbryan55

Alonso83 said:


> *Vintage Stanley/Bailey No 3 SW--first plane ever restored*
> 
> Ok so the title says it all.
> 
> This is my first plane ever restored so I will appreciated any kind of criticism that can help me improve on this endeavor
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> This blog contains 32 images, I do this to provide as much as detail as possible.
> 
> I got a very old ( at least that's what I can tell from the condition I bought it, can anyone help me to find out how old this plane is by looking at the pictures?) Stanley No 3 on ebay for the incredible price of $7.04 !!! last week.
> 
> At first when I got it I thought that I had waste my money on a complete piece of junk!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The japanning was almost none due to the heavy corrosion I think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Can you see the gouge on the iron blade!!! it measured almost 1/8" !!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After evaluating what I had on my hands I decided to take all the parts away and see if anything was on a working condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes the tote was broken into not 2 but 3 pieces!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To my surprise everything seem to be okay but the tote and the gouge on the iron blade, also I had it to figure out how to fix the japanning issue.
> 
> I talked to my dad, who is the manager of a company where they process all kind of military and commercial aircraft parts (also call as a "finish house") They basically do all the finish processes of the aircraft parts such as anodize, cad plating, primer and painting etc.
> He told me that he could take the "junk" with him and dedicate someone to strip all the rust and will also give it to one of the painters so he can apply some special paint to work as the japanning.
> 
> This is what I got after the "special treatment"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can tell from the pictures, all the bolts, washers, chip breaker, iron blade and brass hardware was treat it with a special mix of of nitric/hydrofluoric acid follow with a bath of cad plating to restore some of the "metal look" the main body (the inside area) and the back of the frog were sandblasted, then a flash dip on the alkaline clean bath follow with 1 coat of primer and 2 military grade glossy coats of black paint with baking at 400f for 1/2 hour between coats. To be honest I actually laugh every time I think of having "military grade paint" on such an old woodworking tool but what the heck!! as long as it serve its purpose of protecting the plane from rust its all that matters. Sorry no pictures of all this processes, they are totally prohibited within company premises.
> 
> All that "special process" took place on Christmas eve
> 
> And today after playing for a while with my kids with their new presents I decided to get back on track and do some work on the plane
> 
> This is how it look before I lapped the sole, sides and the frog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a few minutes of lapping the sides I was able to get this result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but that wasn't enough
> 
> Time went by and with the help of my dad who took care of the tote and ball this is the final result and I will say that I'm very pleased with this restoration, now this plane is priceless to me and now I'm ready to start on the No 6 which I will blog it too, on that one I will use evapo-rust, we'll see how it works. I want to thanks my dad for the great job he did fixing the tote and restoring the beautiful natural color of the wood which was taken care with 4 coats of poly with 320 sanding in between coats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gouge on the blade is not longer present and now the blade is scary sharp!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick comparison
> 
> *BEFORE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AFTER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading and for your criticism too.
> 
> Alonso


This is a nice post, Alonso. I enjoy seeing abused planes like you bought getting a new lease on life. The restoration job that you did on it makes it look better than it did when it was new, I am sure.


----------



## woodworm

Alonso83 said:


> *Vintage Stanley/Bailey No 3 SW--first plane ever restored*
> 
> Ok so the title says it all.
> 
> This is my first plane ever restored so I will appreciated any kind of criticism that can help me improve on this endeavor
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> This blog contains 32 images, I do this to provide as much as detail as possible.
> 
> I got a very old ( at least that's what I can tell from the condition I bought it, can anyone help me to find out how old this plane is by looking at the pictures?) Stanley No 3 on ebay for the incredible price of $7.04 !!! last week.
> 
> At first when I got it I thought that I had waste my money on a complete piece of junk!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The japanning was almost none due to the heavy corrosion I think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Can you see the gouge on the iron blade!!! it measured almost 1/8" !!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After evaluating what I had on my hands I decided to take all the parts away and see if anything was on a working condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes the tote was broken into not 2 but 3 pieces!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To my surprise everything seem to be okay but the tote and the gouge on the iron blade, also I had it to figure out how to fix the japanning issue.
> 
> I talked to my dad, who is the manager of a company where they process all kind of military and commercial aircraft parts (also call as a "finish house") They basically do all the finish processes of the aircraft parts such as anodize, cad plating, primer and painting etc.
> He told me that he could take the "junk" with him and dedicate someone to strip all the rust and will also give it to one of the painters so he can apply some special paint to work as the japanning.
> 
> This is what I got after the "special treatment"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can tell from the pictures, all the bolts, washers, chip breaker, iron blade and brass hardware was treat it with a special mix of of nitric/hydrofluoric acid follow with a bath of cad plating to restore some of the "metal look" the main body (the inside area) and the back of the frog were sandblasted, then a flash dip on the alkaline clean bath follow with 1 coat of primer and 2 military grade glossy coats of black paint with baking at 400f for 1/2 hour between coats. To be honest I actually laugh every time I think of having "military grade paint" on such an old woodworking tool but what the heck!! as long as it serve its purpose of protecting the plane from rust its all that matters. Sorry no pictures of all this processes, they are totally prohibited within company premises.
> 
> All that "special process" took place on Christmas eve
> 
> And today after playing for a while with my kids with their new presents I decided to get back on track and do some work on the plane
> 
> This is how it look before I lapped the sole, sides and the frog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a few minutes of lapping the sides I was able to get this result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but that wasn't enough
> 
> Time went by and with the help of my dad who took care of the tote and ball this is the final result and I will say that I'm very pleased with this restoration, now this plane is priceless to me and now I'm ready to start on the No 6 which I will blog it too, on that one I will use evapo-rust, we'll see how it works. I want to thanks my dad for the great job he did fixing the tote and restoring the beautiful natural color of the wood which was taken care with 4 coats of poly with 320 sanding in between coats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gouge on the blade is not longer present and now the blade is scary sharp!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick comparison
> 
> *BEFORE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AFTER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading and for your criticism too.
> 
> Alonso


Great restoration job - very nicely done!
Though the broken handle looks much better now, don't you want to try to make a new one?


----------



## gizmodyne

Alonso83 said:


> *Vintage Stanley/Bailey No 3 SW--first plane ever restored*
> 
> Ok so the title says it all.
> 
> This is my first plane ever restored so I will appreciated any kind of criticism that can help me improve on this endeavor
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> This blog contains 32 images, I do this to provide as much as detail as possible.
> 
> I got a very old ( at least that's what I can tell from the condition I bought it, can anyone help me to find out how old this plane is by looking at the pictures?) Stanley No 3 on ebay for the incredible price of $7.04 !!! last week.
> 
> At first when I got it I thought that I had waste my money on a complete piece of junk!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The japanning was almost none due to the heavy corrosion I think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Can you see the gouge on the iron blade!!! it measured almost 1/8" !!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After evaluating what I had on my hands I decided to take all the parts away and see if anything was on a working condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes the tote was broken into not 2 but 3 pieces!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To my surprise everything seem to be okay but the tote and the gouge on the iron blade, also I had it to figure out how to fix the japanning issue.
> 
> I talked to my dad, who is the manager of a company where they process all kind of military and commercial aircraft parts (also call as a "finish house") They basically do all the finish processes of the aircraft parts such as anodize, cad plating, primer and painting etc.
> He told me that he could take the "junk" with him and dedicate someone to strip all the rust and will also give it to one of the painters so he can apply some special paint to work as the japanning.
> 
> This is what I got after the "special treatment"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can tell from the pictures, all the bolts, washers, chip breaker, iron blade and brass hardware was treat it with a special mix of of nitric/hydrofluoric acid follow with a bath of cad plating to restore some of the "metal look" the main body (the inside area) and the back of the frog were sandblasted, then a flash dip on the alkaline clean bath follow with 1 coat of primer and 2 military grade glossy coats of black paint with baking at 400f for 1/2 hour between coats. To be honest I actually laugh every time I think of having "military grade paint" on such an old woodworking tool but what the heck!! as long as it serve its purpose of protecting the plane from rust its all that matters. Sorry no pictures of all this processes, they are totally prohibited within company premises.
> 
> All that "special process" took place on Christmas eve
> 
> And today after playing for a while with my kids with their new presents I decided to get back on track and do some work on the plane
> 
> This is how it look before I lapped the sole, sides and the frog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a few minutes of lapping the sides I was able to get this result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but that wasn't enough
> 
> Time went by and with the help of my dad who took care of the tote and ball this is the final result and I will say that I'm very pleased with this restoration, now this plane is priceless to me and now I'm ready to start on the No 6 which I will blog it too, on that one I will use evapo-rust, we'll see how it works. I want to thanks my dad for the great job he did fixing the tote and restoring the beautiful natural color of the wood which was taken care with 4 coats of poly with 320 sanding in between coats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gouge on the blade is not longer present and now the blade is scary sharp!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick comparison
> 
> *BEFORE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AFTER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading and for your criticism too.
> 
> Alonso


It looks much improved. What a great project to work on with your dad.

Since you didn't mention it, did you work on the chip breaker? If not, make sure the chip breaker is polished and that it meets the iron evenly.

My other thought: I notice a lot of pitting from the rust on the iron. If that extends to the cutting edges of the iron, it will reflect in the cut as an almost serrated surface that will leave tiny scratches on your wood. If you can lap or grind past the pitting to a fresher surface you will solve this. Otherwise you can order a new iron for it.


----------



## Timbo

Alonso83 said:


> *Vintage Stanley/Bailey No 3 SW--first plane ever restored*
> 
> Ok so the title says it all.
> 
> This is my first plane ever restored so I will appreciated any kind of criticism that can help me improve on this endeavor
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> This blog contains 32 images, I do this to provide as much as detail as possible.
> 
> I got a very old ( at least that's what I can tell from the condition I bought it, can anyone help me to find out how old this plane is by looking at the pictures?) Stanley No 3 on ebay for the incredible price of $7.04 !!! last week.
> 
> At first when I got it I thought that I had waste my money on a complete piece of junk!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The japanning was almost none due to the heavy corrosion I think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Can you see the gouge on the iron blade!!! it measured almost 1/8" !!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After evaluating what I had on my hands I decided to take all the parts away and see if anything was on a working condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes the tote was broken into not 2 but 3 pieces!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To my surprise everything seem to be okay but the tote and the gouge on the iron blade, also I had it to figure out how to fix the japanning issue.
> 
> I talked to my dad, who is the manager of a company where they process all kind of military and commercial aircraft parts (also call as a "finish house") They basically do all the finish processes of the aircraft parts such as anodize, cad plating, primer and painting etc.
> He told me that he could take the "junk" with him and dedicate someone to strip all the rust and will also give it to one of the painters so he can apply some special paint to work as the japanning.
> 
> This is what I got after the "special treatment"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can tell from the pictures, all the bolts, washers, chip breaker, iron blade and brass hardware was treat it with a special mix of of nitric/hydrofluoric acid follow with a bath of cad plating to restore some of the "metal look" the main body (the inside area) and the back of the frog were sandblasted, then a flash dip on the alkaline clean bath follow with 1 coat of primer and 2 military grade glossy coats of black paint with baking at 400f for 1/2 hour between coats. To be honest I actually laugh every time I think of having "military grade paint" on such an old woodworking tool but what the heck!! as long as it serve its purpose of protecting the plane from rust its all that matters. Sorry no pictures of all this processes, they are totally prohibited within company premises.
> 
> All that "special process" took place on Christmas eve
> 
> And today after playing for a while with my kids with their new presents I decided to get back on track and do some work on the plane
> 
> This is how it look before I lapped the sole, sides and the frog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a few minutes of lapping the sides I was able to get this result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but that wasn't enough
> 
> Time went by and with the help of my dad who took care of the tote and ball this is the final result and I will say that I'm very pleased with this restoration, now this plane is priceless to me and now I'm ready to start on the No 6 which I will blog it too, on that one I will use evapo-rust, we'll see how it works. I want to thanks my dad for the great job he did fixing the tote and restoring the beautiful natural color of the wood which was taken care with 4 coats of poly with 320 sanding in between coats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gouge on the blade is not longer present and now the blade is scary sharp!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick comparison
> 
> *BEFORE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AFTER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading and for your criticism too.
> 
> Alonso


Wow! great looking plane now. Add another to the "saved" list, should be good for a few more generations.


----------



## lumberdog

Alonso83 said:


> *Vintage Stanley/Bailey No 3 SW--first plane ever restored*
> 
> Ok so the title says it all.
> 
> This is my first plane ever restored so I will appreciated any kind of criticism that can help me improve on this endeavor
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> This blog contains 32 images, I do this to provide as much as detail as possible.
> 
> I got a very old ( at least that's what I can tell from the condition I bought it, can anyone help me to find out how old this plane is by looking at the pictures?) Stanley No 3 on ebay for the incredible price of $7.04 !!! last week.
> 
> At first when I got it I thought that I had waste my money on a complete piece of junk!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The japanning was almost none due to the heavy corrosion I think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Can you see the gouge on the iron blade!!! it measured almost 1/8" !!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After evaluating what I had on my hands I decided to take all the parts away and see if anything was on a working condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes the tote was broken into not 2 but 3 pieces!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To my surprise everything seem to be okay but the tote and the gouge on the iron blade, also I had it to figure out how to fix the japanning issue.
> 
> I talked to my dad, who is the manager of a company where they process all kind of military and commercial aircraft parts (also call as a "finish house") They basically do all the finish processes of the aircraft parts such as anodize, cad plating, primer and painting etc.
> He told me that he could take the "junk" with him and dedicate someone to strip all the rust and will also give it to one of the painters so he can apply some special paint to work as the japanning.
> 
> This is what I got after the "special treatment"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can tell from the pictures, all the bolts, washers, chip breaker, iron blade and brass hardware was treat it with a special mix of of nitric/hydrofluoric acid follow with a bath of cad plating to restore some of the "metal look" the main body (the inside area) and the back of the frog were sandblasted, then a flash dip on the alkaline clean bath follow with 1 coat of primer and 2 military grade glossy coats of black paint with baking at 400f for 1/2 hour between coats. To be honest I actually laugh every time I think of having "military grade paint" on such an old woodworking tool but what the heck!! as long as it serve its purpose of protecting the plane from rust its all that matters. Sorry no pictures of all this processes, they are totally prohibited within company premises.
> 
> All that "special process" took place on Christmas eve
> 
> And today after playing for a while with my kids with their new presents I decided to get back on track and do some work on the plane
> 
> This is how it look before I lapped the sole, sides and the frog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a few minutes of lapping the sides I was able to get this result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but that wasn't enough
> 
> Time went by and with the help of my dad who took care of the tote and ball this is the final result and I will say that I'm very pleased with this restoration, now this plane is priceless to me and now I'm ready to start on the No 6 which I will blog it too, on that one I will use evapo-rust, we'll see how it works. I want to thanks my dad for the great job he did fixing the tote and restoring the beautiful natural color of the wood which was taken care with 4 coats of poly with 320 sanding in between coats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gouge on the blade is not longer present and now the blade is scary sharp!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick comparison
> 
> *BEFORE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AFTER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading and for your criticism too.
> 
> Alonso


I like to see these older tools restored, There is a great lesson to be learned here, in the throw-away society we live in.


----------



## NH_Hermit

Alonso83 said:


> *Vintage Stanley/Bailey No 3 SW--first plane ever restored*
> 
> Ok so the title says it all.
> 
> This is my first plane ever restored so I will appreciated any kind of criticism that can help me improve on this endeavor
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> This blog contains 32 images, I do this to provide as much as detail as possible.
> 
> I got a very old ( at least that's what I can tell from the condition I bought it, can anyone help me to find out how old this plane is by looking at the pictures?) Stanley No 3 on ebay for the incredible price of $7.04 !!! last week.
> 
> At first when I got it I thought that I had waste my money on a complete piece of junk!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The japanning was almost none due to the heavy corrosion I think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Can you see the gouge on the iron blade!!! it measured almost 1/8" !!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After evaluating what I had on my hands I decided to take all the parts away and see if anything was on a working condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes the tote was broken into not 2 but 3 pieces!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To my surprise everything seem to be okay but the tote and the gouge on the iron blade, also I had it to figure out how to fix the japanning issue.
> 
> I talked to my dad, who is the manager of a company where they process all kind of military and commercial aircraft parts (also call as a "finish house") They basically do all the finish processes of the aircraft parts such as anodize, cad plating, primer and painting etc.
> He told me that he could take the "junk" with him and dedicate someone to strip all the rust and will also give it to one of the painters so he can apply some special paint to work as the japanning.
> 
> This is what I got after the "special treatment"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can tell from the pictures, all the bolts, washers, chip breaker, iron blade and brass hardware was treat it with a special mix of of nitric/hydrofluoric acid follow with a bath of cad plating to restore some of the "metal look" the main body (the inside area) and the back of the frog were sandblasted, then a flash dip on the alkaline clean bath follow with 1 coat of primer and 2 military grade glossy coats of black paint with baking at 400f for 1/2 hour between coats. To be honest I actually laugh every time I think of having "military grade paint" on such an old woodworking tool but what the heck!! as long as it serve its purpose of protecting the plane from rust its all that matters. Sorry no pictures of all this processes, they are totally prohibited within company premises.
> 
> All that "special process" took place on Christmas eve
> 
> And today after playing for a while with my kids with their new presents I decided to get back on track and do some work on the plane
> 
> This is how it look before I lapped the sole, sides and the frog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a few minutes of lapping the sides I was able to get this result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but that wasn't enough
> 
> Time went by and with the help of my dad who took care of the tote and ball this is the final result and I will say that I'm very pleased with this restoration, now this plane is priceless to me and now I'm ready to start on the No 6 which I will blog it too, on that one I will use evapo-rust, we'll see how it works. I want to thanks my dad for the great job he did fixing the tote and restoring the beautiful natural color of the wood which was taken care with 4 coats of poly with 320 sanding in between coats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gouge on the blade is not longer present and now the blade is scary sharp!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick comparison
> 
> *BEFORE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AFTER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading and for your criticism too.
> 
> Alonso


It's interesting that you've posted about your plane. I got stopped yesterday with my table project because I needed a dowel from the hardware store and too lazy to improvise, so I decided to resuscitate an old Stanley jack plane I inherited from my father several years back. I had left it out in my garage, as he had done, so it was in sad shape with rust and caked on dirt. I don't think the blade could have cut warm butter. Now it's looking and working, pretty spiffy. I never thought to take before/after photos. There are still a couple of boxes of his old tools in the garage. I should dig through them again and see what's there.


----------



## DonDA

Alonso83 said:


> *Vintage Stanley/Bailey No 3 SW--first plane ever restored*
> 
> Ok so the title says it all.
> 
> This is my first plane ever restored so I will appreciated any kind of criticism that can help me improve on this endeavor
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> This blog contains 32 images, I do this to provide as much as detail as possible.
> 
> I got a very old ( at least that's what I can tell from the condition I bought it, can anyone help me to find out how old this plane is by looking at the pictures?) Stanley No 3 on ebay for the incredible price of $7.04 !!! last week.
> 
> At first when I got it I thought that I had waste my money on a complete piece of junk!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The japanning was almost none due to the heavy corrosion I think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Can you see the gouge on the iron blade!!! it measured almost 1/8" !!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After evaluating what I had on my hands I decided to take all the parts away and see if anything was on a working condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes the tote was broken into not 2 but 3 pieces!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To my surprise everything seem to be okay but the tote and the gouge on the iron blade, also I had it to figure out how to fix the japanning issue.
> 
> I talked to my dad, who is the manager of a company where they process all kind of military and commercial aircraft parts (also call as a "finish house") They basically do all the finish processes of the aircraft parts such as anodize, cad plating, primer and painting etc.
> He told me that he could take the "junk" with him and dedicate someone to strip all the rust and will also give it to one of the painters so he can apply some special paint to work as the japanning.
> 
> This is what I got after the "special treatment"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can tell from the pictures, all the bolts, washers, chip breaker, iron blade and brass hardware was treat it with a special mix of of nitric/hydrofluoric acid follow with a bath of cad plating to restore some of the "metal look" the main body (the inside area) and the back of the frog were sandblasted, then a flash dip on the alkaline clean bath follow with 1 coat of primer and 2 military grade glossy coats of black paint with baking at 400f for 1/2 hour between coats. To be honest I actually laugh every time I think of having "military grade paint" on such an old woodworking tool but what the heck!! as long as it serve its purpose of protecting the plane from rust its all that matters. Sorry no pictures of all this processes, they are totally prohibited within company premises.
> 
> All that "special process" took place on Christmas eve
> 
> And today after playing for a while with my kids with their new presents I decided to get back on track and do some work on the plane
> 
> This is how it look before I lapped the sole, sides and the frog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a few minutes of lapping the sides I was able to get this result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but that wasn't enough
> 
> Time went by and with the help of my dad who took care of the tote and ball this is the final result and I will say that I'm very pleased with this restoration, now this plane is priceless to me and now I'm ready to start on the No 6 which I will blog it too, on that one I will use evapo-rust, we'll see how it works. I want to thanks my dad for the great job he did fixing the tote and restoring the beautiful natural color of the wood which was taken care with 4 coats of poly with 320 sanding in between coats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gouge on the blade is not longer present and now the blade is scary sharp!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick comparison
> 
> *BEFORE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AFTER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading and for your criticism too.
> 
> Alonso


A No. 3 was my first restored plane also. It is still my favorite for putting on a fine finish. After evertything is flat with my #7 the 3 makes a piece of wood look just perfect. You sure did a fine job and I hope you enjoy yours as much as I do mine.


----------



## DaleM

Alonso83 said:


> *Vintage Stanley/Bailey No 3 SW--first plane ever restored*
> 
> Ok so the title says it all.
> 
> This is my first plane ever restored so I will appreciated any kind of criticism that can help me improve on this endeavor
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> This blog contains 32 images, I do this to provide as much as detail as possible.
> 
> I got a very old ( at least that's what I can tell from the condition I bought it, can anyone help me to find out how old this plane is by looking at the pictures?) Stanley No 3 on ebay for the incredible price of $7.04 !!! last week.
> 
> At first when I got it I thought that I had waste my money on a complete piece of junk!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The japanning was almost none due to the heavy corrosion I think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Can you see the gouge on the iron blade!!! it measured almost 1/8" !!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After evaluating what I had on my hands I decided to take all the parts away and see if anything was on a working condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes the tote was broken into not 2 but 3 pieces!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To my surprise everything seem to be okay but the tote and the gouge on the iron blade, also I had it to figure out how to fix the japanning issue.
> 
> I talked to my dad, who is the manager of a company where they process all kind of military and commercial aircraft parts (also call as a "finish house") They basically do all the finish processes of the aircraft parts such as anodize, cad plating, primer and painting etc.
> He told me that he could take the "junk" with him and dedicate someone to strip all the rust and will also give it to one of the painters so he can apply some special paint to work as the japanning.
> 
> This is what I got after the "special treatment"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can tell from the pictures, all the bolts, washers, chip breaker, iron blade and brass hardware was treat it with a special mix of of nitric/hydrofluoric acid follow with a bath of cad plating to restore some of the "metal look" the main body (the inside area) and the back of the frog were sandblasted, then a flash dip on the alkaline clean bath follow with 1 coat of primer and 2 military grade glossy coats of black paint with baking at 400f for 1/2 hour between coats. To be honest I actually laugh every time I think of having "military grade paint" on such an old woodworking tool but what the heck!! as long as it serve its purpose of protecting the plane from rust its all that matters. Sorry no pictures of all this processes, they are totally prohibited within company premises.
> 
> All that "special process" took place on Christmas eve
> 
> And today after playing for a while with my kids with their new presents I decided to get back on track and do some work on the plane
> 
> This is how it look before I lapped the sole, sides and the frog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a few minutes of lapping the sides I was able to get this result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but that wasn't enough
> 
> Time went by and with the help of my dad who took care of the tote and ball this is the final result and I will say that I'm very pleased with this restoration, now this plane is priceless to me and now I'm ready to start on the No 6 which I will blog it too, on that one I will use evapo-rust, we'll see how it works. I want to thanks my dad for the great job he did fixing the tote and restoring the beautiful natural color of the wood which was taken care with 4 coats of poly with 320 sanding in between coats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gouge on the blade is not longer present and now the blade is scary sharp!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick comparison
> 
> *BEFORE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AFTER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading and for your criticism too.
> 
> Alonso


Great job. My first restoration was on a #3 too, but mine wasn't nearly that old. I believe yours is from the 1920s. The reason I say that is you have what is called the high knob on the front which they started around 1920, not the earlier low one, and you don't have the raised ring that the knob seats on, which they started around 1930. Here is a link to one of the sites that I used when dating my plane.
http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan1.htm


----------



## Alonso83

Alonso83 said:


> *Vintage Stanley/Bailey No 3 SW--first plane ever restored*
> 
> Ok so the title says it all.
> 
> This is my first plane ever restored so I will appreciated any kind of criticism that can help me improve on this endeavor
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> This blog contains 32 images, I do this to provide as much as detail as possible.
> 
> I got a very old ( at least that's what I can tell from the condition I bought it, can anyone help me to find out how old this plane is by looking at the pictures?) Stanley No 3 on ebay for the incredible price of $7.04 !!! last week.
> 
> At first when I got it I thought that I had waste my money on a complete piece of junk!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The japanning was almost none due to the heavy corrosion I think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Can you see the gouge on the iron blade!!! it measured almost 1/8" !!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After evaluating what I had on my hands I decided to take all the parts away and see if anything was on a working condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes the tote was broken into not 2 but 3 pieces!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To my surprise everything seem to be okay but the tote and the gouge on the iron blade, also I had it to figure out how to fix the japanning issue.
> 
> I talked to my dad, who is the manager of a company where they process all kind of military and commercial aircraft parts (also call as a "finish house") They basically do all the finish processes of the aircraft parts such as anodize, cad plating, primer and painting etc.
> He told me that he could take the "junk" with him and dedicate someone to strip all the rust and will also give it to one of the painters so he can apply some special paint to work as the japanning.
> 
> This is what I got after the "special treatment"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can tell from the pictures, all the bolts, washers, chip breaker, iron blade and brass hardware was treat it with a special mix of of nitric/hydrofluoric acid follow with a bath of cad plating to restore some of the "metal look" the main body (the inside area) and the back of the frog were sandblasted, then a flash dip on the alkaline clean bath follow with 1 coat of primer and 2 military grade glossy coats of black paint with baking at 400f for 1/2 hour between coats. To be honest I actually laugh every time I think of having "military grade paint" on such an old woodworking tool but what the heck!! as long as it serve its purpose of protecting the plane from rust its all that matters. Sorry no pictures of all this processes, they are totally prohibited within company premises.
> 
> All that "special process" took place on Christmas eve
> 
> And today after playing for a while with my kids with their new presents I decided to get back on track and do some work on the plane
> 
> This is how it look before I lapped the sole, sides and the frog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a few minutes of lapping the sides I was able to get this result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but that wasn't enough
> 
> Time went by and with the help of my dad who took care of the tote and ball this is the final result and I will say that I'm very pleased with this restoration, now this plane is priceless to me and now I'm ready to start on the No 6 which I will blog it too, on that one I will use evapo-rust, we'll see how it works. I want to thanks my dad for the great job he did fixing the tote and restoring the beautiful natural color of the wood which was taken care with 4 coats of poly with 320 sanding in between coats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gouge on the blade is not longer present and now the blade is scary sharp!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick comparison
> 
> *BEFORE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AFTER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading and for your criticism too.
> 
> Alonso


Thanks everyone for your comments

*woodworm*

Making a new tote will be a nice project, I already have the sketches from Lee Veritas thanks to Sharon (aka PurpLev) who was very kind to share them with me. But I will try to keep every single plane that I restore as original as possible, I will make another tote or knob just on extreme situations where one of them if either missing or severely abused, I'm really happy with the final result of this one, and also it has that special felling that was my dad who gave it a second lease on life.

*gizmodyne*

Thanks for asking about the chip breaker, no is not polish but that will change today after I stop at my local HF and get my buffer/grinder and I'll make sure about meeting the iron evenly. 
About the iron pitting, there's no visible marks on the edge of the blade even though there's a lot of pitting on it, once I try this plane for the first time guess I will know for sure if it needs a new blade or not.


----------



## Alonso83

Alonso83 said:


> *Vintage Stanley/Bailey No 3 SW--first plane ever restored*
> 
> Ok so the title says it all.
> 
> This is my first plane ever restored so I will appreciated any kind of criticism that can help me improve on this endeavor
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> This blog contains 32 images, I do this to provide as much as detail as possible.
> 
> I got a very old ( at least that's what I can tell from the condition I bought it, can anyone help me to find out how old this plane is by looking at the pictures?) Stanley No 3 on ebay for the incredible price of $7.04 !!! last week.
> 
> At first when I got it I thought that I had waste my money on a complete piece of junk!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The japanning was almost none due to the heavy corrosion I think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Can you see the gouge on the iron blade!!! it measured almost 1/8" !!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After evaluating what I had on my hands I decided to take all the parts away and see if anything was on a working condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes the tote was broken into not 2 but 3 pieces!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To my surprise everything seem to be okay but the tote and the gouge on the iron blade, also I had it to figure out how to fix the japanning issue.
> 
> I talked to my dad, who is the manager of a company where they process all kind of military and commercial aircraft parts (also call as a "finish house") They basically do all the finish processes of the aircraft parts such as anodize, cad plating, primer and painting etc.
> He told me that he could take the "junk" with him and dedicate someone to strip all the rust and will also give it to one of the painters so he can apply some special paint to work as the japanning.
> 
> This is what I got after the "special treatment"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can tell from the pictures, all the bolts, washers, chip breaker, iron blade and brass hardware was treat it with a special mix of of nitric/hydrofluoric acid follow with a bath of cad plating to restore some of the "metal look" the main body (the inside area) and the back of the frog were sandblasted, then a flash dip on the alkaline clean bath follow with 1 coat of primer and 2 military grade glossy coats of black paint with baking at 400f for 1/2 hour between coats. To be honest I actually laugh every time I think of having "military grade paint" on such an old woodworking tool but what the heck!! as long as it serve its purpose of protecting the plane from rust its all that matters. Sorry no pictures of all this processes, they are totally prohibited within company premises.
> 
> All that "special process" took place on Christmas eve
> 
> And today after playing for a while with my kids with their new presents I decided to get back on track and do some work on the plane
> 
> This is how it look before I lapped the sole, sides and the frog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a few minutes of lapping the sides I was able to get this result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but that wasn't enough
> 
> Time went by and with the help of my dad who took care of the tote and ball this is the final result and I will say that I'm very pleased with this restoration, now this plane is priceless to me and now I'm ready to start on the No 6 which I will blog it too, on that one I will use evapo-rust, we'll see how it works. I want to thanks my dad for the great job he did fixing the tote and restoring the beautiful natural color of the wood which was taken care with 4 coats of poly with 320 sanding in between coats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gouge on the blade is not longer present and now the blade is scary sharp!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick comparison
> 
> *BEFORE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AFTER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading and for your criticism too.
> 
> Alonso


One question.

How can I protect the lapped faces from getting rust again? what's the most effective method? I've heard of hot wax but how does it work?


----------



## NH_Hermit

Alonso83 said:


> *Vintage Stanley/Bailey No 3 SW--first plane ever restored*
> 
> Ok so the title says it all.
> 
> This is my first plane ever restored so I will appreciated any kind of criticism that can help me improve on this endeavor
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> This blog contains 32 images, I do this to provide as much as detail as possible.
> 
> I got a very old ( at least that's what I can tell from the condition I bought it, can anyone help me to find out how old this plane is by looking at the pictures?) Stanley No 3 on ebay for the incredible price of $7.04 !!! last week.
> 
> At first when I got it I thought that I had waste my money on a complete piece of junk!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The japanning was almost none due to the heavy corrosion I think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Can you see the gouge on the iron blade!!! it measured almost 1/8" !!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After evaluating what I had on my hands I decided to take all the parts away and see if anything was on a working condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes the tote was broken into not 2 but 3 pieces!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To my surprise everything seem to be okay but the tote and the gouge on the iron blade, also I had it to figure out how to fix the japanning issue.
> 
> I talked to my dad, who is the manager of a company where they process all kind of military and commercial aircraft parts (also call as a "finish house") They basically do all the finish processes of the aircraft parts such as anodize, cad plating, primer and painting etc.
> He told me that he could take the "junk" with him and dedicate someone to strip all the rust and will also give it to one of the painters so he can apply some special paint to work as the japanning.
> 
> This is what I got after the "special treatment"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can tell from the pictures, all the bolts, washers, chip breaker, iron blade and brass hardware was treat it with a special mix of of nitric/hydrofluoric acid follow with a bath of cad plating to restore some of the "metal look" the main body (the inside area) and the back of the frog were sandblasted, then a flash dip on the alkaline clean bath follow with 1 coat of primer and 2 military grade glossy coats of black paint with baking at 400f for 1/2 hour between coats. To be honest I actually laugh every time I think of having "military grade paint" on such an old woodworking tool but what the heck!! as long as it serve its purpose of protecting the plane from rust its all that matters. Sorry no pictures of all this processes, they are totally prohibited within company premises.
> 
> All that "special process" took place on Christmas eve
> 
> And today after playing for a while with my kids with their new presents I decided to get back on track and do some work on the plane
> 
> This is how it look before I lapped the sole, sides and the frog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a few minutes of lapping the sides I was able to get this result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but that wasn't enough
> 
> Time went by and with the help of my dad who took care of the tote and ball this is the final result and I will say that I'm very pleased with this restoration, now this plane is priceless to me and now I'm ready to start on the No 6 which I will blog it too, on that one I will use evapo-rust, we'll see how it works. I want to thanks my dad for the great job he did fixing the tote and restoring the beautiful natural color of the wood which was taken care with 4 coats of poly with 320 sanding in between coats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gouge on the blade is not longer present and now the blade is scary sharp!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick comparison
> 
> *BEFORE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AFTER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading and for your criticism too.
> 
> Alonso


I'd like to know the answer to Alonso's question too. I had thought of just wrapping the whole thing in an oiled cloth.


----------



## BelleCityWW

Alonso83 said:


> *Vintage Stanley/Bailey No 3 SW--first plane ever restored*
> 
> Ok so the title says it all.
> 
> This is my first plane ever restored so I will appreciated any kind of criticism that can help me improve on this endeavor
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> This blog contains 32 images, I do this to provide as much as detail as possible.
> 
> I got a very old ( at least that's what I can tell from the condition I bought it, can anyone help me to find out how old this plane is by looking at the pictures?) Stanley No 3 on ebay for the incredible price of $7.04 !!! last week.
> 
> At first when I got it I thought that I had waste my money on a complete piece of junk!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The japanning was almost none due to the heavy corrosion I think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Can you see the gouge on the iron blade!!! it measured almost 1/8" !!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After evaluating what I had on my hands I decided to take all the parts away and see if anything was on a working condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes the tote was broken into not 2 but 3 pieces!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To my surprise everything seem to be okay but the tote and the gouge on the iron blade, also I had it to figure out how to fix the japanning issue.
> 
> I talked to my dad, who is the manager of a company where they process all kind of military and commercial aircraft parts (also call as a "finish house") They basically do all the finish processes of the aircraft parts such as anodize, cad plating, primer and painting etc.
> He told me that he could take the "junk" with him and dedicate someone to strip all the rust and will also give it to one of the painters so he can apply some special paint to work as the japanning.
> 
> This is what I got after the "special treatment"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can tell from the pictures, all the bolts, washers, chip breaker, iron blade and brass hardware was treat it with a special mix of of nitric/hydrofluoric acid follow with a bath of cad plating to restore some of the "metal look" the main body (the inside area) and the back of the frog were sandblasted, then a flash dip on the alkaline clean bath follow with 1 coat of primer and 2 military grade glossy coats of black paint with baking at 400f for 1/2 hour between coats. To be honest I actually laugh every time I think of having "military grade paint" on such an old woodworking tool but what the heck!! as long as it serve its purpose of protecting the plane from rust its all that matters. Sorry no pictures of all this processes, they are totally prohibited within company premises.
> 
> All that "special process" took place on Christmas eve
> 
> And today after playing for a while with my kids with their new presents I decided to get back on track and do some work on the plane
> 
> This is how it look before I lapped the sole, sides and the frog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a few minutes of lapping the sides I was able to get this result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but that wasn't enough
> 
> Time went by and with the help of my dad who took care of the tote and ball this is the final result and I will say that I'm very pleased with this restoration, now this plane is priceless to me and now I'm ready to start on the No 6 which I will blog it too, on that one I will use evapo-rust, we'll see how it works. I want to thanks my dad for the great job he did fixing the tote and restoring the beautiful natural color of the wood which was taken care with 4 coats of poly with 320 sanding in between coats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gouge on the blade is not longer present and now the blade is scary sharp!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick comparison
> 
> *BEFORE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AFTER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading and for your criticism too.
> 
> Alonso


Nice save on that plane! Great Job!


----------



## gizmodyne

Alonso83 said:


> *Vintage Stanley/Bailey No 3 SW--first plane ever restored*
> 
> Ok so the title says it all.
> 
> This is my first plane ever restored so I will appreciated any kind of criticism that can help me improve on this endeavor
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> This blog contains 32 images, I do this to provide as much as detail as possible.
> 
> I got a very old ( at least that's what I can tell from the condition I bought it, can anyone help me to find out how old this plane is by looking at the pictures?) Stanley No 3 on ebay for the incredible price of $7.04 !!! last week.
> 
> At first when I got it I thought that I had waste my money on a complete piece of junk!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The japanning was almost none due to the heavy corrosion I think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Can you see the gouge on the iron blade!!! it measured almost 1/8" !!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After evaluating what I had on my hands I decided to take all the parts away and see if anything was on a working condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes the tote was broken into not 2 but 3 pieces!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To my surprise everything seem to be okay but the tote and the gouge on the iron blade, also I had it to figure out how to fix the japanning issue.
> 
> I talked to my dad, who is the manager of a company where they process all kind of military and commercial aircraft parts (also call as a "finish house") They basically do all the finish processes of the aircraft parts such as anodize, cad plating, primer and painting etc.
> He told me that he could take the "junk" with him and dedicate someone to strip all the rust and will also give it to one of the painters so he can apply some special paint to work as the japanning.
> 
> This is what I got after the "special treatment"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can tell from the pictures, all the bolts, washers, chip breaker, iron blade and brass hardware was treat it with a special mix of of nitric/hydrofluoric acid follow with a bath of cad plating to restore some of the "metal look" the main body (the inside area) and the back of the frog were sandblasted, then a flash dip on the alkaline clean bath follow with 1 coat of primer and 2 military grade glossy coats of black paint with baking at 400f for 1/2 hour between coats. To be honest I actually laugh every time I think of having "military grade paint" on such an old woodworking tool but what the heck!! as long as it serve its purpose of protecting the plane from rust its all that matters. Sorry no pictures of all this processes, they are totally prohibited within company premises.
> 
> All that "special process" took place on Christmas eve
> 
> And today after playing for a while with my kids with their new presents I decided to get back on track and do some work on the plane
> 
> This is how it look before I lapped the sole, sides and the frog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a few minutes of lapping the sides I was able to get this result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but that wasn't enough
> 
> Time went by and with the help of my dad who took care of the tote and ball this is the final result and I will say that I'm very pleased with this restoration, now this plane is priceless to me and now I'm ready to start on the No 6 which I will blog it too, on that one I will use evapo-rust, we'll see how it works. I want to thanks my dad for the great job he did fixing the tote and restoring the beautiful natural color of the wood which was taken care with 4 coats of poly with 320 sanding in between coats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gouge on the blade is not longer present and now the blade is scary sharp!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick comparison
> 
> *BEFORE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AFTER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading and for your criticism too.
> 
> Alonso


In my classes we just use paste wax on the non moving parts and oil or wd-40 on the moving parts.


----------



## lwoodt

Alonso83 said:


> *Vintage Stanley/Bailey No 3 SW--first plane ever restored*
> 
> Ok so the title says it all.
> 
> This is my first plane ever restored so I will appreciated any kind of criticism that can help me improve on this endeavor
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> This blog contains 32 images, I do this to provide as much as detail as possible.
> 
> I got a very old ( at least that's what I can tell from the condition I bought it, can anyone help me to find out how old this plane is by looking at the pictures?) Stanley No 3 on ebay for the incredible price of $7.04 !!! last week.
> 
> At first when I got it I thought that I had waste my money on a complete piece of junk!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The japanning was almost none due to the heavy corrosion I think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Can you see the gouge on the iron blade!!! it measured almost 1/8" !!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After evaluating what I had on my hands I decided to take all the parts away and see if anything was on a working condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes the tote was broken into not 2 but 3 pieces!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To my surprise everything seem to be okay but the tote and the gouge on the iron blade, also I had it to figure out how to fix the japanning issue.
> 
> I talked to my dad, who is the manager of a company where they process all kind of military and commercial aircraft parts (also call as a "finish house") They basically do all the finish processes of the aircraft parts such as anodize, cad plating, primer and painting etc.
> He told me that he could take the "junk" with him and dedicate someone to strip all the rust and will also give it to one of the painters so he can apply some special paint to work as the japanning.
> 
> This is what I got after the "special treatment"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can tell from the pictures, all the bolts, washers, chip breaker, iron blade and brass hardware was treat it with a special mix of of nitric/hydrofluoric acid follow with a bath of cad plating to restore some of the "metal look" the main body (the inside area) and the back of the frog were sandblasted, then a flash dip on the alkaline clean bath follow with 1 coat of primer and 2 military grade glossy coats of black paint with baking at 400f for 1/2 hour between coats. To be honest I actually laugh every time I think of having "military grade paint" on such an old woodworking tool but what the heck!! as long as it serve its purpose of protecting the plane from rust its all that matters. Sorry no pictures of all this processes, they are totally prohibited within company premises.
> 
> All that "special process" took place on Christmas eve
> 
> And today after playing for a while with my kids with their new presents I decided to get back on track and do some work on the plane
> 
> This is how it look before I lapped the sole, sides and the frog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a few minutes of lapping the sides I was able to get this result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but that wasn't enough
> 
> Time went by and with the help of my dad who took care of the tote and ball this is the final result and I will say that I'm very pleased with this restoration, now this plane is priceless to me and now I'm ready to start on the No 6 which I will blog it too, on that one I will use evapo-rust, we'll see how it works. I want to thanks my dad for the great job he did fixing the tote and restoring the beautiful natural color of the wood which was taken care with 4 coats of poly with 320 sanding in between coats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gouge on the blade is not longer present and now the blade is scary sharp!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick comparison
> 
> *BEFORE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AFTER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading and for your criticism too.
> 
> Alonso


well done.whats next.


----------



## Alonso83

Alonso83 said:


> *Vintage Stanley/Bailey No 3 SW--first plane ever restored*
> 
> Ok so the title says it all.
> 
> This is my first plane ever restored so I will appreciated any kind of criticism that can help me improve on this endeavor
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> This blog contains 32 images, I do this to provide as much as detail as possible.
> 
> I got a very old ( at least that's what I can tell from the condition I bought it, can anyone help me to find out how old this plane is by looking at the pictures?) Stanley No 3 on ebay for the incredible price of $7.04 !!! last week.
> 
> At first when I got it I thought that I had waste my money on a complete piece of junk!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The japanning was almost none due to the heavy corrosion I think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Can you see the gouge on the iron blade!!! it measured almost 1/8" !!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After evaluating what I had on my hands I decided to take all the parts away and see if anything was on a working condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes the tote was broken into not 2 but 3 pieces!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To my surprise everything seem to be okay but the tote and the gouge on the iron blade, also I had it to figure out how to fix the japanning issue.
> 
> I talked to my dad, who is the manager of a company where they process all kind of military and commercial aircraft parts (also call as a "finish house") They basically do all the finish processes of the aircraft parts such as anodize, cad plating, primer and painting etc.
> He told me that he could take the "junk" with him and dedicate someone to strip all the rust and will also give it to one of the painters so he can apply some special paint to work as the japanning.
> 
> This is what I got after the "special treatment"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can tell from the pictures, all the bolts, washers, chip breaker, iron blade and brass hardware was treat it with a special mix of of nitric/hydrofluoric acid follow with a bath of cad plating to restore some of the "metal look" the main body (the inside area) and the back of the frog were sandblasted, then a flash dip on the alkaline clean bath follow with 1 coat of primer and 2 military grade glossy coats of black paint with baking at 400f for 1/2 hour between coats. To be honest I actually laugh every time I think of having "military grade paint" on such an old woodworking tool but what the heck!! as long as it serve its purpose of protecting the plane from rust its all that matters. Sorry no pictures of all this processes, they are totally prohibited within company premises.
> 
> All that "special process" took place on Christmas eve
> 
> And today after playing for a while with my kids with their new presents I decided to get back on track and do some work on the plane
> 
> This is how it look before I lapped the sole, sides and the frog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a few minutes of lapping the sides I was able to get this result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but that wasn't enough
> 
> Time went by and with the help of my dad who took care of the tote and ball this is the final result and I will say that I'm very pleased with this restoration, now this plane is priceless to me and now I'm ready to start on the No 6 which I will blog it too, on that one I will use evapo-rust, we'll see how it works. I want to thanks my dad for the great job he did fixing the tote and restoring the beautiful natural color of the wood which was taken care with 4 coats of poly with 320 sanding in between coats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gouge on the blade is not longer present and now the blade is scary sharp!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick comparison
> 
> *BEFORE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AFTER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading and for your criticism too.
> 
> Alonso


Stanley No 6… I'm working on it while I type I hope to have it done late today or early tomorrow.


----------



## Cantputjamontoast

Alonso83 said:


> *Vintage Stanley/Bailey No 3 SW--first plane ever restored*
> 
> Ok so the title says it all.
> 
> This is my first plane ever restored so I will appreciated any kind of criticism that can help me improve on this endeavor
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> This blog contains 32 images, I do this to provide as much as detail as possible.
> 
> I got a very old ( at least that's what I can tell from the condition I bought it, can anyone help me to find out how old this plane is by looking at the pictures?) Stanley No 3 on ebay for the incredible price of $7.04 !!! last week.
> 
> At first when I got it I thought that I had waste my money on a complete piece of junk!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The japanning was almost none due to the heavy corrosion I think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Can you see the gouge on the iron blade!!! it measured almost 1/8" !!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After evaluating what I had on my hands I decided to take all the parts away and see if anything was on a working condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes the tote was broken into not 2 but 3 pieces!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To my surprise everything seem to be okay but the tote and the gouge on the iron blade, also I had it to figure out how to fix the japanning issue.
> 
> I talked to my dad, who is the manager of a company where they process all kind of military and commercial aircraft parts (also call as a "finish house") They basically do all the finish processes of the aircraft parts such as anodize, cad plating, primer and painting etc.
> He told me that he could take the "junk" with him and dedicate someone to strip all the rust and will also give it to one of the painters so he can apply some special paint to work as the japanning.
> 
> This is what I got after the "special treatment"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can tell from the pictures, all the bolts, washers, chip breaker, iron blade and brass hardware was treat it with a special mix of of nitric/hydrofluoric acid follow with a bath of cad plating to restore some of the "metal look" the main body (the inside area) and the back of the frog were sandblasted, then a flash dip on the alkaline clean bath follow with 1 coat of primer and 2 military grade glossy coats of black paint with baking at 400f for 1/2 hour between coats. To be honest I actually laugh every time I think of having "military grade paint" on such an old woodworking tool but what the heck!! as long as it serve its purpose of protecting the plane from rust its all that matters. Sorry no pictures of all this processes, they are totally prohibited within company premises.
> 
> All that "special process" took place on Christmas eve
> 
> And today after playing for a while with my kids with their new presents I decided to get back on track and do some work on the plane
> 
> This is how it look before I lapped the sole, sides and the frog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a few minutes of lapping the sides I was able to get this result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but that wasn't enough
> 
> Time went by and with the help of my dad who took care of the tote and ball this is the final result and I will say that I'm very pleased with this restoration, now this plane is priceless to me and now I'm ready to start on the No 6 which I will blog it too, on that one I will use evapo-rust, we'll see how it works. I want to thanks my dad for the great job he did fixing the tote and restoring the beautiful natural color of the wood which was taken care with 4 coats of poly with 320 sanding in between coats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gouge on the blade is not longer present and now the blade is scary sharp!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick comparison
> 
> *BEFORE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AFTER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading and for your criticism too.
> 
> Alonso


Great job but please!!!!! stop utting these resto job here.
Everybody bypasses these as junk--I likepaying $5 for these at junk sales you keep this up the prices will go up!!!!

Jus kidding great job on the restoration !!!!!

Does anybody know about polishing? How would one polish the steel parts after the derusting here. Lots of my tools look like this. Mine are all users not collectibles but I would like to learn how to make them look a little nicer.


----------



## PurpLev

Alonso83 said:


> *Vintage Stanley/Bailey No 3 SW--first plane ever restored*
> 
> Ok so the title says it all.
> 
> This is my first plane ever restored so I will appreciated any kind of criticism that can help me improve on this endeavor
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> This blog contains 32 images, I do this to provide as much as detail as possible.
> 
> I got a very old ( at least that's what I can tell from the condition I bought it, can anyone help me to find out how old this plane is by looking at the pictures?) Stanley No 3 on ebay for the incredible price of $7.04 !!! last week.
> 
> At first when I got it I thought that I had waste my money on a complete piece of junk!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The japanning was almost none due to the heavy corrosion I think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Can you see the gouge on the iron blade!!! it measured almost 1/8" !!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After evaluating what I had on my hands I decided to take all the parts away and see if anything was on a working condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes the tote was broken into not 2 but 3 pieces!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To my surprise everything seem to be okay but the tote and the gouge on the iron blade, also I had it to figure out how to fix the japanning issue.
> 
> I talked to my dad, who is the manager of a company where they process all kind of military and commercial aircraft parts (also call as a "finish house") They basically do all the finish processes of the aircraft parts such as anodize, cad plating, primer and painting etc.
> He told me that he could take the "junk" with him and dedicate someone to strip all the rust and will also give it to one of the painters so he can apply some special paint to work as the japanning.
> 
> This is what I got after the "special treatment"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can tell from the pictures, all the bolts, washers, chip breaker, iron blade and brass hardware was treat it with a special mix of of nitric/hydrofluoric acid follow with a bath of cad plating to restore some of the "metal look" the main body (the inside area) and the back of the frog were sandblasted, then a flash dip on the alkaline clean bath follow with 1 coat of primer and 2 military grade glossy coats of black paint with baking at 400f for 1/2 hour between coats. To be honest I actually laugh every time I think of having "military grade paint" on such an old woodworking tool but what the heck!! as long as it serve its purpose of protecting the plane from rust its all that matters. Sorry no pictures of all this processes, they are totally prohibited within company premises.
> 
> All that "special process" took place on Christmas eve
> 
> And today after playing for a while with my kids with their new presents I decided to get back on track and do some work on the plane
> 
> This is how it look before I lapped the sole, sides and the frog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a few minutes of lapping the sides I was able to get this result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but that wasn't enough
> 
> Time went by and with the help of my dad who took care of the tote and ball this is the final result and I will say that I'm very pleased with this restoration, now this plane is priceless to me and now I'm ready to start on the No 6 which I will blog it too, on that one I will use evapo-rust, we'll see how it works. I want to thanks my dad for the great job he did fixing the tote and restoring the beautiful natural color of the wood which was taken care with 4 coats of poly with 320 sanding in between coats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gouge on the blade is not longer present and now the blade is scary sharp!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick comparison
> 
> *BEFORE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AFTER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading and for your criticism too.
> 
> Alonso


I dont get it … the before and after look exactly the same…  lol

pretty remarkable restoration - I don't think it can be made any better, and I have never seen a resto project that started with a plane in THAT BAD condition. touche!

to protect the plane from future rust - just apply some past wax on it (johnsons paste wax) or Boeshield T9. just like with any iron surfaces in the shop - it does require periodical maintenance and TLC. I keep my planes in a wooden cabinet which seems to be doing a good job controlling moisture.


----------



## Skylark53

Alonso83 said:


> *Vintage Stanley/Bailey No 3 SW--first plane ever restored*
> 
> Ok so the title says it all.
> 
> This is my first plane ever restored so I will appreciated any kind of criticism that can help me improve on this endeavor
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> This blog contains 32 images, I do this to provide as much as detail as possible.
> 
> I got a very old ( at least that's what I can tell from the condition I bought it, can anyone help me to find out how old this plane is by looking at the pictures?) Stanley No 3 on ebay for the incredible price of $7.04 !!! last week.
> 
> At first when I got it I thought that I had waste my money on a complete piece of junk!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The japanning was almost none due to the heavy corrosion I think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Can you see the gouge on the iron blade!!! it measured almost 1/8" !!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After evaluating what I had on my hands I decided to take all the parts away and see if anything was on a working condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes the tote was broken into not 2 but 3 pieces!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To my surprise everything seem to be okay but the tote and the gouge on the iron blade, also I had it to figure out how to fix the japanning issue.
> 
> I talked to my dad, who is the manager of a company where they process all kind of military and commercial aircraft parts (also call as a "finish house") They basically do all the finish processes of the aircraft parts such as anodize, cad plating, primer and painting etc.
> He told me that he could take the "junk" with him and dedicate someone to strip all the rust and will also give it to one of the painters so he can apply some special paint to work as the japanning.
> 
> This is what I got after the "special treatment"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can tell from the pictures, all the bolts, washers, chip breaker, iron blade and brass hardware was treat it with a special mix of of nitric/hydrofluoric acid follow with a bath of cad plating to restore some of the "metal look" the main body (the inside area) and the back of the frog were sandblasted, then a flash dip on the alkaline clean bath follow with 1 coat of primer and 2 military grade glossy coats of black paint with baking at 400f for 1/2 hour between coats. To be honest I actually laugh every time I think of having "military grade paint" on such an old woodworking tool but what the heck!! as long as it serve its purpose of protecting the plane from rust its all that matters. Sorry no pictures of all this processes, they are totally prohibited within company premises.
> 
> All that "special process" took place on Christmas eve
> 
> And today after playing for a while with my kids with their new presents I decided to get back on track and do some work on the plane
> 
> This is how it look before I lapped the sole, sides and the frog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a few minutes of lapping the sides I was able to get this result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but that wasn't enough
> 
> Time went by and with the help of my dad who took care of the tote and ball this is the final result and I will say that I'm very pleased with this restoration, now this plane is priceless to me and now I'm ready to start on the No 6 which I will blog it too, on that one I will use evapo-rust, we'll see how it works. I want to thanks my dad for the great job he did fixing the tote and restoring the beautiful natural color of the wood which was taken care with 4 coats of poly with 320 sanding in between coats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gouge on the blade is not longer present and now the blade is scary sharp!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick comparison
> 
> *BEFORE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AFTER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading and for your criticism too.
> 
> Alonso


Thanks for sharing this great project. Great finds-both for you and the tools that have been reborn. Oh, if they could talk….


----------



## JohnsenTheNorseSwede

Alonso83 said:


> *Vintage Stanley/Bailey No 3 SW--first plane ever restored*
> 
> Ok so the title says it all.
> 
> This is my first plane ever restored so I will appreciated any kind of criticism that can help me improve on this endeavor
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> This blog contains 32 images, I do this to provide as much as detail as possible.
> 
> I got a very old ( at least that's what I can tell from the condition I bought it, can anyone help me to find out how old this plane is by looking at the pictures?) Stanley No 3 on ebay for the incredible price of $7.04 !!! last week.
> 
> At first when I got it I thought that I had waste my money on a complete piece of junk!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The japanning was almost none due to the heavy corrosion I think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Can you see the gouge on the iron blade!!! it measured almost 1/8" !!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After evaluating what I had on my hands I decided to take all the parts away and see if anything was on a working condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes the tote was broken into not 2 but 3 pieces!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To my surprise everything seem to be okay but the tote and the gouge on the iron blade, also I had it to figure out how to fix the japanning issue.
> 
> I talked to my dad, who is the manager of a company where they process all kind of military and commercial aircraft parts (also call as a "finish house") They basically do all the finish processes of the aircraft parts such as anodize, cad plating, primer and painting etc.
> He told me that he could take the "junk" with him and dedicate someone to strip all the rust and will also give it to one of the painters so he can apply some special paint to work as the japanning.
> 
> This is what I got after the "special treatment"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can tell from the pictures, all the bolts, washers, chip breaker, iron blade and brass hardware was treat it with a special mix of of nitric/hydrofluoric acid follow with a bath of cad plating to restore some of the "metal look" the main body (the inside area) and the back of the frog were sandblasted, then a flash dip on the alkaline clean bath follow with 1 coat of primer and 2 military grade glossy coats of black paint with baking at 400f for 1/2 hour between coats. To be honest I actually laugh every time I think of having "military grade paint" on such an old woodworking tool but what the heck!! as long as it serve its purpose of protecting the plane from rust its all that matters. Sorry no pictures of all this processes, they are totally prohibited within company premises.
> 
> All that "special process" took place on Christmas eve
> 
> And today after playing for a while with my kids with their new presents I decided to get back on track and do some work on the plane
> 
> This is how it look before I lapped the sole, sides and the frog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a few minutes of lapping the sides I was able to get this result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but that wasn't enough
> 
> Time went by and with the help of my dad who took care of the tote and ball this is the final result and I will say that I'm very pleased with this restoration, now this plane is priceless to me and now I'm ready to start on the No 6 which I will blog it too, on that one I will use evapo-rust, we'll see how it works. I want to thanks my dad for the great job he did fixing the tote and restoring the beautiful natural color of the wood which was taken care with 4 coats of poly with 320 sanding in between coats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gouge on the blade is not longer present and now the blade is scary sharp!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick comparison
> 
> *BEFORE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AFTER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading and for your criticism too.
> 
> Alonso


Amazing restoration!


----------



## SteverFever

Alonso83 said:


> *Vintage Stanley/Bailey No 3 SW--first plane ever restored*
> 
> Ok so the title says it all.
> 
> This is my first plane ever restored so I will appreciated any kind of criticism that can help me improve on this endeavor
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> This blog contains 32 images, I do this to provide as much as detail as possible.
> 
> I got a very old ( at least that's what I can tell from the condition I bought it, can anyone help me to find out how old this plane is by looking at the pictures?) Stanley No 3 on ebay for the incredible price of $7.04 !!! last week.
> 
> At first when I got it I thought that I had waste my money on a complete piece of junk!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The japanning was almost none due to the heavy corrosion I think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Can you see the gouge on the iron blade!!! it measured almost 1/8" !!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After evaluating what I had on my hands I decided to take all the parts away and see if anything was on a working condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes the tote was broken into not 2 but 3 pieces!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To my surprise everything seem to be okay but the tote and the gouge on the iron blade, also I had it to figure out how to fix the japanning issue.
> 
> I talked to my dad, who is the manager of a company where they process all kind of military and commercial aircraft parts (also call as a "finish house") They basically do all the finish processes of the aircraft parts such as anodize, cad plating, primer and painting etc.
> He told me that he could take the "junk" with him and dedicate someone to strip all the rust and will also give it to one of the painters so he can apply some special paint to work as the japanning.
> 
> This is what I got after the "special treatment"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can tell from the pictures, all the bolts, washers, chip breaker, iron blade and brass hardware was treat it with a special mix of of nitric/hydrofluoric acid follow with a bath of cad plating to restore some of the "metal look" the main body (the inside area) and the back of the frog were sandblasted, then a flash dip on the alkaline clean bath follow with 1 coat of primer and 2 military grade glossy coats of black paint with baking at 400f for 1/2 hour between coats. To be honest I actually laugh every time I think of having "military grade paint" on such an old woodworking tool but what the heck!! as long as it serve its purpose of protecting the plane from rust its all that matters. Sorry no pictures of all this processes, they are totally prohibited within company premises.
> 
> All that "special process" took place on Christmas eve
> 
> And today after playing for a while with my kids with their new presents I decided to get back on track and do some work on the plane
> 
> This is how it look before I lapped the sole, sides and the frog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a few minutes of lapping the sides I was able to get this result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but that wasn't enough
> 
> Time went by and with the help of my dad who took care of the tote and ball this is the final result and I will say that I'm very pleased with this restoration, now this plane is priceless to me and now I'm ready to start on the No 6 which I will blog it too, on that one I will use evapo-rust, we'll see how it works. I want to thanks my dad for the great job he did fixing the tote and restoring the beautiful natural color of the wood which was taken care with 4 coats of poly with 320 sanding in between coats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gouge on the blade is not longer present and now the blade is scary sharp!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick comparison
> 
> *BEFORE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AFTER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading and for your criticism too.
> 
> Alonso


Hey all! Nice work on this one. I'm in the process of cleaning up an old No. 4 and have two screws that are completely frozen. The frog clip screw and frog adjustment screw just won't move and I'm worried about stripping the heads or shearing them. Have the sole and frog bathing in Evaporust for 2 1/2 days.

Any suggestions?

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

Alonso83 said:


> *Vintage Stanley/Bailey No 3 SW--first plane ever restored*
> 
> Ok so the title says it all.
> 
> This is my first plane ever restored so I will appreciated any kind of criticism that can help me improve on this endeavor
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> This blog contains 32 images, I do this to provide as much as detail as possible.
> 
> I got a very old ( at least that's what I can tell from the condition I bought it, can anyone help me to find out how old this plane is by looking at the pictures?) Stanley No 3 on ebay for the incredible price of $7.04 !!! last week.
> 
> At first when I got it I thought that I had waste my money on a complete piece of junk!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The japanning was almost none due to the heavy corrosion I think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Can you see the gouge on the iron blade!!! it measured almost 1/8" !!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After evaluating what I had on my hands I decided to take all the parts away and see if anything was on a working condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes the tote was broken into not 2 but 3 pieces!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To my surprise everything seem to be okay but the tote and the gouge on the iron blade, also I had it to figure out how to fix the japanning issue.
> 
> I talked to my dad, who is the manager of a company where they process all kind of military and commercial aircraft parts (also call as a "finish house") They basically do all the finish processes of the aircraft parts such as anodize, cad plating, primer and painting etc.
> He told me that he could take the "junk" with him and dedicate someone to strip all the rust and will also give it to one of the painters so he can apply some special paint to work as the japanning.
> 
> This is what I got after the "special treatment"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can tell from the pictures, all the bolts, washers, chip breaker, iron blade and brass hardware was treat it with a special mix of of nitric/hydrofluoric acid follow with a bath of cad plating to restore some of the "metal look" the main body (the inside area) and the back of the frog were sandblasted, then a flash dip on the alkaline clean bath follow with 1 coat of primer and 2 military grade glossy coats of black paint with baking at 400f for 1/2 hour between coats. To be honest I actually laugh every time I think of having "military grade paint" on such an old woodworking tool but what the heck!! as long as it serve its purpose of protecting the plane from rust its all that matters. Sorry no pictures of all this processes, they are totally prohibited within company premises.
> 
> All that "special process" took place on Christmas eve
> 
> And today after playing for a while with my kids with their new presents I decided to get back on track and do some work on the plane
> 
> This is how it look before I lapped the sole, sides and the frog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a few minutes of lapping the sides I was able to get this result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but that wasn't enough
> 
> Time went by and with the help of my dad who took care of the tote and ball this is the final result and I will say that I'm very pleased with this restoration, now this plane is priceless to me and now I'm ready to start on the No 6 which I will blog it too, on that one I will use evapo-rust, we'll see how it works. I want to thanks my dad for the great job he did fixing the tote and restoring the beautiful natural color of the wood which was taken care with 4 coats of poly with 320 sanding in between coats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gouge on the blade is not longer present and now the blade is scary sharp!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick comparison
> 
> *BEFORE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AFTER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading and for your criticism too.
> 
> Alonso


Nice looking restoration.


----------



## breaknrn

Alonso83 said:


> *Vintage Stanley/Bailey No 3 SW--first plane ever restored*
> 
> Ok so the title says it all.
> 
> This is my first plane ever restored so I will appreciated any kind of criticism that can help me improve on this endeavor
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> This blog contains 32 images, I do this to provide as much as detail as possible.
> 
> I got a very old ( at least that's what I can tell from the condition I bought it, can anyone help me to find out how old this plane is by looking at the pictures?) Stanley No 3 on ebay for the incredible price of $7.04 !!! last week.
> 
> At first when I got it I thought that I had waste my money on a complete piece of junk!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The japanning was almost none due to the heavy corrosion I think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Can you see the gouge on the iron blade!!! it measured almost 1/8" !!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After evaluating what I had on my hands I decided to take all the parts away and see if anything was on a working condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes the tote was broken into not 2 but 3 pieces!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To my surprise everything seem to be okay but the tote and the gouge on the iron blade, also I had it to figure out how to fix the japanning issue.
> 
> I talked to my dad, who is the manager of a company where they process all kind of military and commercial aircraft parts (also call as a "finish house") They basically do all the finish processes of the aircraft parts such as anodize, cad plating, primer and painting etc.
> He told me that he could take the "junk" with him and dedicate someone to strip all the rust and will also give it to one of the painters so he can apply some special paint to work as the japanning.
> 
> This is what I got after the "special treatment"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can tell from the pictures, all the bolts, washers, chip breaker, iron blade and brass hardware was treat it with a special mix of of nitric/hydrofluoric acid follow with a bath of cad plating to restore some of the "metal look" the main body (the inside area) and the back of the frog were sandblasted, then a flash dip on the alkaline clean bath follow with 1 coat of primer and 2 military grade glossy coats of black paint with baking at 400f for 1/2 hour between coats. To be honest I actually laugh every time I think of having "military grade paint" on such an old woodworking tool but what the heck!! as long as it serve its purpose of protecting the plane from rust its all that matters. Sorry no pictures of all this processes, they are totally prohibited within company premises.
> 
> All that "special process" took place on Christmas eve
> 
> And today after playing for a while with my kids with their new presents I decided to get back on track and do some work on the plane
> 
> This is how it look before I lapped the sole, sides and the frog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a few minutes of lapping the sides I was able to get this result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but that wasn't enough
> 
> Time went by and with the help of my dad who took care of the tote and ball this is the final result and I will say that I'm very pleased with this restoration, now this plane is priceless to me and now I'm ready to start on the No 6 which I will blog it too, on that one I will use evapo-rust, we'll see how it works. I want to thanks my dad for the great job he did fixing the tote and restoring the beautiful natural color of the wood which was taken care with 4 coats of poly with 320 sanding in between coats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gouge on the blade is not longer present and now the blade is scary sharp!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick comparison
> 
> *BEFORE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AFTER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading and for your criticism too.
> 
> Alonso


Nice job! This really inspired me to give this a try. I just bought a No. 3 from ebay, and going to attempt electrolysis to get rid of the rust. Anyone else try this? Does it get it all off? Anyone else try this technique? Is this better than navel jelly, evaporust, pb blaster?

breaknrn.


----------



## GCWC

Alonso83 said:


> *Vintage Stanley/Bailey No 3 SW--first plane ever restored*
> 
> Ok so the title says it all.
> 
> This is my first plane ever restored so I will appreciated any kind of criticism that can help me improve on this endeavor
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> This blog contains 32 images, I do this to provide as much as detail as possible.
> 
> I got a very old ( at least that's what I can tell from the condition I bought it, can anyone help me to find out how old this plane is by looking at the pictures?) Stanley No 3 on ebay for the incredible price of $7.04 !!! last week.
> 
> At first when I got it I thought that I had waste my money on a complete piece of junk!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The japanning was almost none due to the heavy corrosion I think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Can you see the gouge on the iron blade!!! it measured almost 1/8" !!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After evaluating what I had on my hands I decided to take all the parts away and see if anything was on a working condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes the tote was broken into not 2 but 3 pieces!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To my surprise everything seem to be okay but the tote and the gouge on the iron blade, also I had it to figure out how to fix the japanning issue.
> 
> I talked to my dad, who is the manager of a company where they process all kind of military and commercial aircraft parts (also call as a "finish house") They basically do all the finish processes of the aircraft parts such as anodize, cad plating, primer and painting etc.
> He told me that he could take the "junk" with him and dedicate someone to strip all the rust and will also give it to one of the painters so he can apply some special paint to work as the japanning.
> 
> This is what I got after the "special treatment"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can tell from the pictures, all the bolts, washers, chip breaker, iron blade and brass hardware was treat it with a special mix of of nitric/hydrofluoric acid follow with a bath of cad plating to restore some of the "metal look" the main body (the inside area) and the back of the frog were sandblasted, then a flash dip on the alkaline clean bath follow with 1 coat of primer and 2 military grade glossy coats of black paint with baking at 400f for 1/2 hour between coats. To be honest I actually laugh every time I think of having "military grade paint" on such an old woodworking tool but what the heck!! as long as it serve its purpose of protecting the plane from rust its all that matters. Sorry no pictures of all this processes, they are totally prohibited within company premises.
> 
> All that "special process" took place on Christmas eve
> 
> And today after playing for a while with my kids with their new presents I decided to get back on track and do some work on the plane
> 
> This is how it look before I lapped the sole, sides and the frog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a few minutes of lapping the sides I was able to get this result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but that wasn't enough
> 
> Time went by and with the help of my dad who took care of the tote and ball this is the final result and I will say that I'm very pleased with this restoration, now this plane is priceless to me and now I'm ready to start on the No 6 which I will blog it too, on that one I will use evapo-rust, we'll see how it works. I want to thanks my dad for the great job he did fixing the tote and restoring the beautiful natural color of the wood which was taken care with 4 coats of poly with 320 sanding in between coats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gouge on the blade is not longer present and now the blade is scary sharp!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick comparison
> 
> *BEFORE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AFTER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading and for your criticism too.
> 
> Alonso


Nice job I also just got done with a NO.3, I just didn't have any before pic's


----------



## Alonso83

*Stanley/Bailey No 6 is done!!!*

As I said on the previous blog, I started working on the restoration for the No 6 early today.

I went to HF and I picked up a brand new 6" buffer,a gallon of Evapo-rust, some polishing compound some sanding drums and some other miscellaneous items that all together help me out to accomplished this new task.

On this new blog I didn't took that many pictures as on the past one but surely there are enough for everyone to enjoy.

I will like to start by saying that Evapo-rust works as described period. At first I hesitated because I didn't saw any difference at all, but maybe after an hour or so and with the help of a piece of scotch pad I started to see some improvements, maybe after some 3 or 4 hours 90-95 % of the rust was gone, the rest was to be remove with the buffer.

So this is how it looked today on the morning before doing anything to it.














































*Another broken tote…... of course that was a task for my dad…*




























We spent most of the day working on this plane including the trip to HF, but again all the hard work paid off at the end and again I'm very satisfied with the final results, and again my dad did a great job on the tote and knob restoration including the 4 coats of wipe-on-poly with 320 sanding in between coats to protect them.

This is the final result





































*Tote repaired*





































*The family is growing…..*










Stay tune, soon I should received a No 4, 4 1/2, 5, 5 1/4 & 7 that of course I will add to the restoration blog.

Please add any comments I'm sure I can use every single one to improve every time.

Alonso


----------



## woodworm

Alonso83 said:


> *Stanley/Bailey No 6 is done!!!*
> 
> As I said on the previous blog, I started working on the restoration for the No 6 early today.
> 
> I went to HF and I picked up a brand new 6" buffer,a gallon of Evapo-rust, some polishing compound some sanding drums and some other miscellaneous items that all together help me out to accomplished this new task.
> 
> On this new blog I didn't took that many pictures as on the past one but surely there are enough for everyone to enjoy.
> 
> I will like to start by saying that Evapo-rust works as described period. At first I hesitated because I didn't saw any difference at all, but maybe after an hour or so and with the help of a piece of scotch pad I started to see some improvements, maybe after some 3 or 4 hours 90-95 % of the rust was gone, the rest was to be remove with the buffer.
> 
> So this is how it looked today on the morning before doing anything to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Another broken tote…... of course that was a task for my dad…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We spent most of the day working on this plane including the trip to HF, but again all the hard work paid off at the end and again I'm very satisfied with the final results, and again my dad did a great job on the tote and knob restoration including the 4 coats of wipe-on-poly with 320 sanding in between coats to protect them.
> 
> This is the final result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tote repaired*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The family is growing…..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay tune, soon I should received a No 4, 4 1/2, 5, 5 1/4 & 7 that of course I will add to the restoration blog.
> 
> Please add any comments I'm sure I can use every single one to improve every time.
> 
> Alonso


Nice job on the restoration task.


----------



## Tangle

Alonso83 said:


> *Stanley/Bailey No 6 is done!!!*
> 
> As I said on the previous blog, I started working on the restoration for the No 6 early today.
> 
> I went to HF and I picked up a brand new 6" buffer,a gallon of Evapo-rust, some polishing compound some sanding drums and some other miscellaneous items that all together help me out to accomplished this new task.
> 
> On this new blog I didn't took that many pictures as on the past one but surely there are enough for everyone to enjoy.
> 
> I will like to start by saying that Evapo-rust works as described period. At first I hesitated because I didn't saw any difference at all, but maybe after an hour or so and with the help of a piece of scotch pad I started to see some improvements, maybe after some 3 or 4 hours 90-95 % of the rust was gone, the rest was to be remove with the buffer.
> 
> So this is how it looked today on the morning before doing anything to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Another broken tote…... of course that was a task for my dad…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We spent most of the day working on this plane including the trip to HF, but again all the hard work paid off at the end and again I'm very satisfied with the final results, and again my dad did a great job on the tote and knob restoration including the 4 coats of wipe-on-poly with 320 sanding in between coats to protect them.
> 
> This is the final result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tote repaired*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The family is growing…..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay tune, soon I should received a No 4, 4 1/2, 5, 5 1/4 & 7 that of course I will add to the restoration blog.
> 
> Please add any comments I'm sure I can use every single one to improve every time.
> 
> Alonso


Well done. Did you lap the bottom?


----------



## hooky

Alonso83 said:


> *Stanley/Bailey No 6 is done!!!*
> 
> As I said on the previous blog, I started working on the restoration for the No 6 early today.
> 
> I went to HF and I picked up a brand new 6" buffer,a gallon of Evapo-rust, some polishing compound some sanding drums and some other miscellaneous items that all together help me out to accomplished this new task.
> 
> On this new blog I didn't took that many pictures as on the past one but surely there are enough for everyone to enjoy.
> 
> I will like to start by saying that Evapo-rust works as described period. At first I hesitated because I didn't saw any difference at all, but maybe after an hour or so and with the help of a piece of scotch pad I started to see some improvements, maybe after some 3 or 4 hours 90-95 % of the rust was gone, the rest was to be remove with the buffer.
> 
> So this is how it looked today on the morning before doing anything to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Another broken tote…... of course that was a task for my dad…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We spent most of the day working on this plane including the trip to HF, but again all the hard work paid off at the end and again I'm very satisfied with the final results, and again my dad did a great job on the tote and knob restoration including the 4 coats of wipe-on-poly with 320 sanding in between coats to protect them.
> 
> This is the final result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tote repaired*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The family is growing…..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay tune, soon I should received a No 4, 4 1/2, 5, 5 1/4 & 7 that of course I will add to the restoration blog.
> 
> Please add any comments I'm sure I can use every single one to improve every time.
> 
> Alonso


im not sure what comment i can make so that you can improve (because i think you have done a wonderful job on this restore)

I now feel guilty that my no 5 stanley needs some TLC so that it operates like the other planes that i have

congratulations on a fine job

Hooky


----------



## bigike

Alonso83 said:


> *Stanley/Bailey No 6 is done!!!*
> 
> As I said on the previous blog, I started working on the restoration for the No 6 early today.
> 
> I went to HF and I picked up a brand new 6" buffer,a gallon of Evapo-rust, some polishing compound some sanding drums and some other miscellaneous items that all together help me out to accomplished this new task.
> 
> On this new blog I didn't took that many pictures as on the past one but surely there are enough for everyone to enjoy.
> 
> I will like to start by saying that Evapo-rust works as described period. At first I hesitated because I didn't saw any difference at all, but maybe after an hour or so and with the help of a piece of scotch pad I started to see some improvements, maybe after some 3 or 4 hours 90-95 % of the rust was gone, the rest was to be remove with the buffer.
> 
> So this is how it looked today on the morning before doing anything to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Another broken tote…... of course that was a task for my dad…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We spent most of the day working on this plane including the trip to HF, but again all the hard work paid off at the end and again I'm very satisfied with the final results, and again my dad did a great job on the tote and knob restoration including the 4 coats of wipe-on-poly with 320 sanding in between coats to protect them.
> 
> This is the final result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tote repaired*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The family is growing…..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay tune, soon I should received a No 4, 4 1/2, 5, 5 1/4 & 7 that of course I will add to the restoration blog.
> 
> Please add any comments I'm sure I can use every single one to improve every time.
> 
> Alonso


good job, make me wish i bought all my planes in bad shape so i could've restored them.


----------



## ratchet

Alonso83 said:


> *Stanley/Bailey No 6 is done!!!*
> 
> As I said on the previous blog, I started working on the restoration for the No 6 early today.
> 
> I went to HF and I picked up a brand new 6" buffer,a gallon of Evapo-rust, some polishing compound some sanding drums and some other miscellaneous items that all together help me out to accomplished this new task.
> 
> On this new blog I didn't took that many pictures as on the past one but surely there are enough for everyone to enjoy.
> 
> I will like to start by saying that Evapo-rust works as described period. At first I hesitated because I didn't saw any difference at all, but maybe after an hour or so and with the help of a piece of scotch pad I started to see some improvements, maybe after some 3 or 4 hours 90-95 % of the rust was gone, the rest was to be remove with the buffer.
> 
> So this is how it looked today on the morning before doing anything to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Another broken tote…... of course that was a task for my dad…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We spent most of the day working on this plane including the trip to HF, but again all the hard work paid off at the end and again I'm very satisfied with the final results, and again my dad did a great job on the tote and knob restoration including the 4 coats of wipe-on-poly with 320 sanding in between coats to protect them.
> 
> This is the final result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tote repaired*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The family is growing…..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay tune, soon I should received a No 4, 4 1/2, 5, 5 1/4 & 7 that of course I will add to the restoration blog.
> 
> Please add any comments I'm sure I can use every single one to improve every time.
> 
> Alonso


Totally sweet restoration. It will make using them all the nicer.
Thx for this blog.


----------



## Skylark53

Alonso83 said:


> *Stanley/Bailey No 6 is done!!!*
> 
> As I said on the previous blog, I started working on the restoration for the No 6 early today.
> 
> I went to HF and I picked up a brand new 6" buffer,a gallon of Evapo-rust, some polishing compound some sanding drums and some other miscellaneous items that all together help me out to accomplished this new task.
> 
> On this new blog I didn't took that many pictures as on the past one but surely there are enough for everyone to enjoy.
> 
> I will like to start by saying that Evapo-rust works as described period. At first I hesitated because I didn't saw any difference at all, but maybe after an hour or so and with the help of a piece of scotch pad I started to see some improvements, maybe after some 3 or 4 hours 90-95 % of the rust was gone, the rest was to be remove with the buffer.
> 
> So this is how it looked today on the morning before doing anything to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Another broken tote…... of course that was a task for my dad…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We spent most of the day working on this plane including the trip to HF, but again all the hard work paid off at the end and again I'm very satisfied with the final results, and again my dad did a great job on the tote and knob restoration including the 4 coats of wipe-on-poly with 320 sanding in between coats to protect them.
> 
> This is the final result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tote repaired*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The family is growing…..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay tune, soon I should received a No 4, 4 1/2, 5, 5 1/4 & 7 that of course I will add to the restoration blog.
> 
> Please add any comments I'm sure I can use every single one to improve every time.
> 
> Alonso


Beautiful work. Great finds; diligence always pays off, doesn't it?


----------



## Alonso83

*Stanley/Bailey No 6 second plane part #1*

I came back from work today, after a very long break of 17 days, it was a really hard day since I had it to get use to wake up early deal with the traffic, the boss etc, I was literally dragging all day long, and to my surprise I found that the second No 6 I got on ebay was already waiting for me to start the restoration. Let's take a look what I got. I think I'm having some kind of attraction for highly abused and damaged planes, I really love to see the restoration process being done.










*Broken Knob*










*and severely damage handle*










*It is a SW!!*










*Lots of rust everywhere*










*Ohh no!! another big gouge on the blade!!!*










*Lets take a look at it disassembled*




























It was time to get started doing some kind of miracle to give this plane another opportunity to serve for many years to come.

*So I started with Evaporust on all the surfaces except the Brass hardware.*










*Handle and knob being repaired*



















*How about some polishing to the brass hardware?*



















*This is how the main body looked after being derusted*










*Remarkable don't you think?

Really evaporust does an incredible job*










*The handle is being repaired while being mounted on the plane, this way I make sure to keep the original position of both pieces being fixed*










*The crack on the knob is now hardly visible, after the first coat of poly this is how it look.*










For now this is it, since its kind of cold outside and need to get some rest for another long day at work tomorrow, still can't wait to get back to work on the plane lol

Alonso


----------



## patron

Alonso83 said:


> *Stanley/Bailey No 6 second plane part #1*
> 
> I came back from work today, after a very long break of 17 days, it was a really hard day since I had it to get use to wake up early deal with the traffic, the boss etc, I was literally dragging all day long, and to my surprise I found that the second No 6 I got on ebay was already waiting for me to start the restoration. Let's take a look what I got. I think I'm having some kind of attraction for highly abused and damaged planes, I really love to see the restoration process being done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Broken Knob*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and severely damage handle*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It is a SW!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lots of rust everywhere*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ohh no!! another big gouge on the blade!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lets take a look at it disassembled*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was time to get started doing some kind of miracle to give this plane another opportunity to serve for many years to come.
> 
> *So I started with Evaporust on all the surfaces except the Brass hardware.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Handle and knob being repaired*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How about some polishing to the brass hardware?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is how the main body looked after being derusted*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Remarkable don't you think?
> 
> Really evaporust does an incredible job*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The handle is being repaired while being mounted on the plane, this way I make sure to keep the original position of both pieces being fixed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The crack on the knob is now hardly visible, after the first coat of poly this is how it look.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now this is it, since its kind of cold outside and need to get some rest for another long day at work tomorrow, still can't wait to get back to work on the plane lol
> 
> Alonso


looks like you found a new hobby .

your process looks great !


----------



## Bill729

Alonso83 said:


> *Stanley/Bailey No 6 second plane part #1*
> 
> I came back from work today, after a very long break of 17 days, it was a really hard day since I had it to get use to wake up early deal with the traffic, the boss etc, I was literally dragging all day long, and to my surprise I found that the second No 6 I got on ebay was already waiting for me to start the restoration. Let's take a look what I got. I think I'm having some kind of attraction for highly abused and damaged planes, I really love to see the restoration process being done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Broken Knob*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and severely damage handle*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It is a SW!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lots of rust everywhere*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ohh no!! another big gouge on the blade!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lets take a look at it disassembled*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was time to get started doing some kind of miracle to give this plane another opportunity to serve for many years to come.
> 
> *So I started with Evaporust on all the surfaces except the Brass hardware.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Handle and knob being repaired*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How about some polishing to the brass hardware?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is how the main body looked after being derusted*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Remarkable don't you think?
> 
> Really evaporust does an incredible job*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The handle is being repaired while being mounted on the plane, this way I make sure to keep the original position of both pieces being fixed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The crack on the knob is now hardly visible, after the first coat of poly this is how it look.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now this is it, since its kind of cold outside and need to get some rest for another long day at work tomorrow, still can't wait to get back to work on the plane lol
> 
> Alonso


I love seeing them brought back to life… thank you! I picked up several planes last summer that need some TLC too-but not quite as desperately as the one you are helping now. I appreciate the "evaporust" suggestion! Are there options you would consider besides gluing the wood handles (I'm a noob)?

Bill


----------



## Alonso83

Alonso83 said:


> *Stanley/Bailey No 6 second plane part #1*
> 
> I came back from work today, after a very long break of 17 days, it was a really hard day since I had it to get use to wake up early deal with the traffic, the boss etc, I was literally dragging all day long, and to my surprise I found that the second No 6 I got on ebay was already waiting for me to start the restoration. Let's take a look what I got. I think I'm having some kind of attraction for highly abused and damaged planes, I really love to see the restoration process being done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Broken Knob*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and severely damage handle*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It is a SW!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lots of rust everywhere*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ohh no!! another big gouge on the blade!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lets take a look at it disassembled*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was time to get started doing some kind of miracle to give this plane another opportunity to serve for many years to come.
> 
> *So I started with Evaporust on all the surfaces except the Brass hardware.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Handle and knob being repaired*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How about some polishing to the brass hardware?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is how the main body looked after being derusted*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Remarkable don't you think?
> 
> Really evaporust does an incredible job*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The handle is being repaired while being mounted on the plane, this way I make sure to keep the original position of both pieces being fixed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The crack on the knob is now hardly visible, after the first coat of poly this is how it look.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now this is it, since its kind of cold outside and need to get some rest for another long day at work tomorrow, still can't wait to get back to work on the plane lol
> 
> Alonso


Bill,

Another option I'm considering is ordering a new set
of handle and knob but I will like to keep it as original as possible, but this one seems like is going to need a miracle to keep it like I want it.


----------



## northwoodsman

Alonso83 said:


> *Stanley/Bailey No 6 second plane part #1*
> 
> I came back from work today, after a very long break of 17 days, it was a really hard day since I had it to get use to wake up early deal with the traffic, the boss etc, I was literally dragging all day long, and to my surprise I found that the second No 6 I got on ebay was already waiting for me to start the restoration. Let's take a look what I got. I think I'm having some kind of attraction for highly abused and damaged planes, I really love to see the restoration process being done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Broken Knob*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and severely damage handle*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It is a SW!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lots of rust everywhere*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ohh no!! another big gouge on the blade!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lets take a look at it disassembled*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was time to get started doing some kind of miracle to give this plane another opportunity to serve for many years to come.
> 
> *So I started with Evaporust on all the surfaces except the Brass hardware.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Handle and knob being repaired*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How about some polishing to the brass hardware?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is how the main body looked after being derusted*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Remarkable don't you think?
> 
> Really evaporust does an incredible job*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The handle is being repaired while being mounted on the plane, this way I make sure to keep the original position of both pieces being fixed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The crack on the knob is now hardly visible, after the first coat of poly this is how it look.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now this is it, since its kind of cold outside and need to get some rest for another long day at work tomorrow, still can't wait to get back to work on the plane lol
> 
> Alonso


What is your process for getting the brass so shiny?


----------



## PurpLev

Alonso83 said:


> *Stanley/Bailey No 6 second plane part #1*
> 
> I came back from work today, after a very long break of 17 days, it was a really hard day since I had it to get use to wake up early deal with the traffic, the boss etc, I was literally dragging all day long, and to my surprise I found that the second No 6 I got on ebay was already waiting for me to start the restoration. Let's take a look what I got. I think I'm having some kind of attraction for highly abused and damaged planes, I really love to see the restoration process being done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Broken Knob*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and severely damage handle*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It is a SW!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lots of rust everywhere*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ohh no!! another big gouge on the blade!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lets take a look at it disassembled*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was time to get started doing some kind of miracle to give this plane another opportunity to serve for many years to come.
> 
> *So I started with Evaporust on all the surfaces except the Brass hardware.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Handle and knob being repaired*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How about some polishing to the brass hardware?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is how the main body looked after being derusted*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Remarkable don't you think?
> 
> Really evaporust does an incredible job*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The handle is being repaired while being mounted on the plane, this way I make sure to keep the original position of both pieces being fixed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The crack on the knob is now hardly visible, after the first coat of poly this is how it look.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now this is it, since its kind of cold outside and need to get some rest for another long day at work tomorrow, still can't wait to get back to work on the plane lol
> 
> Alonso


nice job! touche for brass polishing… I didn't even think about going that far… but now I think I have to


----------



## Alonso83

Alonso83 said:


> *Stanley/Bailey No 6 second plane part #1*
> 
> I came back from work today, after a very long break of 17 days, it was a really hard day since I had it to get use to wake up early deal with the traffic, the boss etc, I was literally dragging all day long, and to my surprise I found that the second No 6 I got on ebay was already waiting for me to start the restoration. Let's take a look what I got. I think I'm having some kind of attraction for highly abused and damaged planes, I really love to see the restoration process being done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Broken Knob*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and severely damage handle*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It is a SW!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lots of rust everywhere*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ohh no!! another big gouge on the blade!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lets take a look at it disassembled*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was time to get started doing some kind of miracle to give this plane another opportunity to serve for many years to come.
> 
> *So I started with Evaporust on all the surfaces except the Brass hardware.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Handle and knob being repaired*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How about some polishing to the brass hardware?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is how the main body looked after being derusted*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Remarkable don't you think?
> 
> Really evaporust does an incredible job*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The handle is being repaired while being mounted on the plane, this way I make sure to keep the original position of both pieces being fixed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The crack on the knob is now hardly visible, after the first coat of poly this is how it look.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now this is it, since its kind of cold outside and need to get some rest for another long day at work tomorrow, still can't wait to get back to work on the plane lol
> 
> Alonso


*northwoodsman*

I use my buffer with 2 different compounds, one of the is a black compound the other is green. The first one will remove almost all the "dirty" of of the brass while the green one will give you a high polish finish. Also I like to give it a pass with some Brasso on the grooves and the screwdriver slots, it does a really sweet job.

*Sharon*

Actually I was thinking not going that far, but I also think that it is really nice to see a restored plane with some very shiny areas, I think that's like my special process and I don't want to leave any detail out of the restoration, also like I said it looks pretty good once its done.


----------



## WayneC

Alonso83 said:


> *Stanley/Bailey No 6 second plane part #1*
> 
> I came back from work today, after a very long break of 17 days, it was a really hard day since I had it to get use to wake up early deal with the traffic, the boss etc, I was literally dragging all day long, and to my surprise I found that the second No 6 I got on ebay was already waiting for me to start the restoration. Let's take a look what I got. I think I'm having some kind of attraction for highly abused and damaged planes, I really love to see the restoration process being done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Broken Knob*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and severely damage handle*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It is a SW!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lots of rust everywhere*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ohh no!! another big gouge on the blade!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lets take a look at it disassembled*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was time to get started doing some kind of miracle to give this plane another opportunity to serve for many years to come.
> 
> *So I started with Evaporust on all the surfaces except the Brass hardware.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Handle and knob being repaired*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How about some polishing to the brass hardware?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is how the main body looked after being derusted*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Remarkable don't you think?
> 
> Really evaporust does an incredible job*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The handle is being repaired while being mounted on the plane, this way I make sure to keep the original position of both pieces being fixed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The crack on the knob is now hardly visible, after the first coat of poly this is how it look.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now this is it, since its kind of cold outside and need to get some rest for another long day at work tomorrow, still can't wait to get back to work on the plane lol
> 
> Alonso


Check out the link below. Towards the bottom there is info on replacing the top of the tote.

https://home.comcast.net/~rexmill/planes101/handle_repair/handle.htm


----------



## Alonso83

Alonso83 said:


> *Stanley/Bailey No 6 second plane part #1*
> 
> I came back from work today, after a very long break of 17 days, it was a really hard day since I had it to get use to wake up early deal with the traffic, the boss etc, I was literally dragging all day long, and to my surprise I found that the second No 6 I got on ebay was already waiting for me to start the restoration. Let's take a look what I got. I think I'm having some kind of attraction for highly abused and damaged planes, I really love to see the restoration process being done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Broken Knob*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and severely damage handle*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It is a SW!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lots of rust everywhere*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ohh no!! another big gouge on the blade!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lets take a look at it disassembled*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was time to get started doing some kind of miracle to give this plane another opportunity to serve for many years to come.
> 
> *So I started with Evaporust on all the surfaces except the Brass hardware.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Handle and knob being repaired*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How about some polishing to the brass hardware?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is how the main body looked after being derusted*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Remarkable don't you think?
> 
> Really evaporust does an incredible job*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The handle is being repaired while being mounted on the plane, this way I make sure to keep the original position of both pieces being fixed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The crack on the knob is now hardly visible, after the first coat of poly this is how it look.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now this is it, since its kind of cold outside and need to get some rest for another long day at work tomorrow, still can't wait to get back to work on the plane lol
> 
> Alonso


Wooww great information Wayne, thanks a lot, now I think a have another project to start with…...


----------



## Ecocandle

Alonso83 said:


> *Stanley/Bailey No 6 second plane part #1*
> 
> I came back from work today, after a very long break of 17 days, it was a really hard day since I had it to get use to wake up early deal with the traffic, the boss etc, I was literally dragging all day long, and to my surprise I found that the second No 6 I got on ebay was already waiting for me to start the restoration. Let's take a look what I got. I think I'm having some kind of attraction for highly abused and damaged planes, I really love to see the restoration process being done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Broken Knob*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and severely damage handle*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It is a SW!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lots of rust everywhere*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ohh no!! another big gouge on the blade!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lets take a look at it disassembled*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was time to get started doing some kind of miracle to give this plane another opportunity to serve for many years to come.
> 
> *So I started with Evaporust on all the surfaces except the Brass hardware.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Handle and knob being repaired*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How about some polishing to the brass hardware?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is how the main body looked after being derusted*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Remarkable don't you think?
> 
> Really evaporust does an incredible job*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The handle is being repaired while being mounted on the plane, this way I make sure to keep the original position of both pieces being fixed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The crack on the knob is now hardly visible, after the first coat of poly this is how it look.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now this is it, since its kind of cold outside and need to get some rest for another long day at work tomorrow, still can't wait to get back to work on the plane lol
> 
> Alonso


Alonso,

I am really new to woodworking…really really new. I have found two old 1 inch by 16 inch by 3/16 brass pieces. I spent the entire Rose Bowl (Buckeyes Win!) hand polishing, with Brasso, one of them and got it to a much better state, but it still doesn't look like yours. I am new enough that I don't know anything about buffers. Could you please tell me what type you have?

Brian


----------



## Alonso83

Alonso83 said:


> *Stanley/Bailey No 6 second plane part #1*
> 
> I came back from work today, after a very long break of 17 days, it was a really hard day since I had it to get use to wake up early deal with the traffic, the boss etc, I was literally dragging all day long, and to my surprise I found that the second No 6 I got on ebay was already waiting for me to start the restoration. Let's take a look what I got. I think I'm having some kind of attraction for highly abused and damaged planes, I really love to see the restoration process being done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Broken Knob*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and severely damage handle*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It is a SW!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lots of rust everywhere*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ohh no!! another big gouge on the blade!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lets take a look at it disassembled*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was time to get started doing some kind of miracle to give this plane another opportunity to serve for many years to come.
> 
> *So I started with Evaporust on all the surfaces except the Brass hardware.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Handle and knob being repaired*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How about some polishing to the brass hardware?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is how the main body looked after being derusted*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Remarkable don't you think?
> 
> Really evaporust does an incredible job*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The handle is being repaired while being mounted on the plane, this way I make sure to keep the original position of both pieces being fixed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The crack on the knob is now hardly visible, after the first coat of poly this is how it look.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now this is it, since its kind of cold outside and need to get some rest for another long day at work tomorrow, still can't wait to get back to work on the plane lol
> 
> Alonso


*Brian*

This is the buffer I have, it comes as pictured, including the buffing wheels, and this is the kind of compound I got, even though it says is for SS, it works just fine for brass too. NOTE: that is not the same compound kit I have but is the only similar I was able to find, but the result should be the same. You will only need the black and green compound for a high polish finish. Hope that helps 

Alonso


----------



## Alonso83

* Stanley/Bailey No 6 second plane part #2 of 3*

Hey folks,

We did lot of progress on the latest restoration project for the second Baiiley No 6 that I got from Ebay, and I can almost call this a complete project, but I still need to find out how to resolve the issue with the broken horn on the tote, and if anybody else can help me with this question I post earlier, the blade is very very sharp but is not square (there may be a 1/16 gap on one of the corners) so if anyone else know how to resolve the issue I have on that post that will be great!!

Ok enough, let's see some pictures,

I try to polish the Lever Cap as much as possible, since for an unknown reason the material used on these Lever Cap seems to be of a greater quality compared to the first No 6 I restored.










*Here the cap iron also seems to be of higher quality than the previous one.*



















*And now here it is, the fully restored Bailey No 6 *










*1 coat of primer and 2 coats of glossy black paint*



















*Fully restored and repaired knob using 5 minutes epoxy glue, as well for the Tote*




























*Now both cracks on the Tote are hardly visible at all*




























*The family just got a little bigger*



















Also can anyone explain me the differences between both N0 6's. One of them has a patent date the other one don't , the one without patent has "Made in USA" the one with the patent seems to be of a better quality than the other one, at least the material of the cap iron and lever iron, this one is also a SW, now which one is older?

I want to thanks my dad for helping me restoring all these planes, we both seem to enjoy doing that a lot !! Also he does a really nice job repairing the broken totes and knobs.

Please comment as I would like to keep improving my techniques


----------



## DavidWhite

Alonso83 said:


> * Stanley/Bailey No 6 second plane part #2 of 3*
> 
> Hey folks,
> 
> We did lot of progress on the latest restoration project for the second Baiiley No 6 that I got from Ebay, and I can almost call this a complete project, but I still need to find out how to resolve the issue with the broken horn on the tote, and if anybody else can help me with this question I post earlier, the blade is very very sharp but is not square (there may be a 1/16 gap on one of the corners) so if anyone else know how to resolve the issue I have on that post that will be great!!
> 
> Ok enough, let's see some pictures,
> 
> I try to polish the Lever Cap as much as possible, since for an unknown reason the material used on these Lever Cap seems to be of a greater quality compared to the first No 6 I restored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here the cap iron also seems to be of higher quality than the previous one.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And now here it is, the fully restored Bailey No 6 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1 coat of primer and 2 coats of glossy black paint*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fully restored and repaired knob using 5 minutes epoxy glue, as well for the Tote*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now both cracks on the Tote are hardly visible at all*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The family just got a little bigger*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also can anyone explain me the differences between both N0 6's. One of them has a patent date the other one don't , the one without patent has "Made in USA" the one with the patent seems to be of a better quality than the other one, at least the material of the cap iron and lever iron, this one is also a SW, now which one is older?
> 
> I want to thanks my dad for helping me restoring all these planes, we both seem to enjoy doing that a lot !! Also he does a really nice job repairing the broken totes and knobs.
> 
> Please comment as I would like to keep improving my techniques


The one with the orange logo in the newer - they didn't start using the kidney shaped hole in the lever cap until after 1930 or so.


----------



## bigike

Alonso83 said:


> * Stanley/Bailey No 6 second plane part #2 of 3*
> 
> Hey folks,
> 
> We did lot of progress on the latest restoration project for the second Baiiley No 6 that I got from Ebay, and I can almost call this a complete project, but I still need to find out how to resolve the issue with the broken horn on the tote, and if anybody else can help me with this question I post earlier, the blade is very very sharp but is not square (there may be a 1/16 gap on one of the corners) so if anyone else know how to resolve the issue I have on that post that will be great!!
> 
> Ok enough, let's see some pictures,
> 
> I try to polish the Lever Cap as much as possible, since for an unknown reason the material used on these Lever Cap seems to be of a greater quality compared to the first No 6 I restored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here the cap iron also seems to be of higher quality than the previous one.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And now here it is, the fully restored Bailey No 6 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1 coat of primer and 2 coats of glossy black paint*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fully restored and repaired knob using 5 minutes epoxy glue, as well for the Tote*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now both cracks on the Tote are hardly visible at all*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The family just got a little bigger*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also can anyone explain me the differences between both N0 6's. One of them has a patent date the other one don't , the one without patent has "Made in USA" the one with the patent seems to be of a better quality than the other one, at least the material of the cap iron and lever iron, this one is also a SW, now which one is older?
> 
> I want to thanks my dad for helping me restoring all these planes, we both seem to enjoy doing that a lot !! Also he does a really nice job repairing the broken totes and knobs.
> 
> Please comment as I would like to keep improving my techniques


good job


----------



## ratchet

Alonso83 said:


> * Stanley/Bailey No 6 second plane part #2 of 3*
> 
> Hey folks,
> 
> We did lot of progress on the latest restoration project for the second Baiiley No 6 that I got from Ebay, and I can almost call this a complete project, but I still need to find out how to resolve the issue with the broken horn on the tote, and if anybody else can help me with this question I post earlier, the blade is very very sharp but is not square (there may be a 1/16 gap on one of the corners) so if anyone else know how to resolve the issue I have on that post that will be great!!
> 
> Ok enough, let's see some pictures,
> 
> I try to polish the Lever Cap as much as possible, since for an unknown reason the material used on these Lever Cap seems to be of a greater quality compared to the first No 6 I restored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here the cap iron also seems to be of higher quality than the previous one.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And now here it is, the fully restored Bailey No 6 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1 coat of primer and 2 coats of glossy black paint*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fully restored and repaired knob using 5 minutes epoxy glue, as well for the Tote*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now both cracks on the Tote are hardly visible at all*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The family just got a little bigger*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also can anyone explain me the differences between both N0 6's. One of them has a patent date the other one don't , the one without patent has "Made in USA" the one with the patent seems to be of a better quality than the other one, at least the material of the cap iron and lever iron, this one is also a SW, now which one is older?
> 
> I want to thanks my dad for helping me restoring all these planes, we both seem to enjoy doing that a lot !! Also he does a really nice job repairing the broken totes and knobs.
> 
> Please comment as I would like to keep improving my techniques


Very nice looking family you got there! 
Question: the primer and paint definitely look good…have you ever considered re-jappaning instead of painting? Its a lengthier (and dirtier) process than painting but IMHO its nearly impervious to typical shop chemicals and seems tough as nails.

Thanks for bloggin! I find this most interesting.


----------



## Alonso83

Alonso83 said:


> * Stanley/Bailey No 6 second plane part #2 of 3*
> 
> Hey folks,
> 
> We did lot of progress on the latest restoration project for the second Baiiley No 6 that I got from Ebay, and I can almost call this a complete project, but I still need to find out how to resolve the issue with the broken horn on the tote, and if anybody else can help me with this question I post earlier, the blade is very very sharp but is not square (there may be a 1/16 gap on one of the corners) so if anyone else know how to resolve the issue I have on that post that will be great!!
> 
> Ok enough, let's see some pictures,
> 
> I try to polish the Lever Cap as much as possible, since for an unknown reason the material used on these Lever Cap seems to be of a greater quality compared to the first No 6 I restored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here the cap iron also seems to be of higher quality than the previous one.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And now here it is, the fully restored Bailey No 6 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1 coat of primer and 2 coats of glossy black paint*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fully restored and repaired knob using 5 minutes epoxy glue, as well for the Tote*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now both cracks on the Tote are hardly visible at all*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The family just got a little bigger*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also can anyone explain me the differences between both N0 6's. One of them has a patent date the other one don't , the one without patent has "Made in USA" the one with the patent seems to be of a better quality than the other one, at least the material of the cap iron and lever iron, this one is also a SW, now which one is older?
> 
> I want to thanks my dad for helping me restoring all these planes, we both seem to enjoy doing that a lot !! Also he does a really nice job repairing the broken totes and knobs.
> 
> Please comment as I would like to keep improving my techniques


*ratchet*

Re-japanning will be a good idea but since I have little-no experience at all on that subject, I will need to dig a little bit so that I can do it right


----------



## davidmicraig

Alonso83 said:


> * Stanley/Bailey No 6 second plane part #2 of 3*
> 
> Hey folks,
> 
> We did lot of progress on the latest restoration project for the second Baiiley No 6 that I got from Ebay, and I can almost call this a complete project, but I still need to find out how to resolve the issue with the broken horn on the tote, and if anybody else can help me with this question I post earlier, the blade is very very sharp but is not square (there may be a 1/16 gap on one of the corners) so if anyone else know how to resolve the issue I have on that post that will be great!!
> 
> Ok enough, let's see some pictures,
> 
> I try to polish the Lever Cap as much as possible, since for an unknown reason the material used on these Lever Cap seems to be of a greater quality compared to the first No 6 I restored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here the cap iron also seems to be of higher quality than the previous one.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And now here it is, the fully restored Bailey No 6 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1 coat of primer and 2 coats of glossy black paint*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fully restored and repaired knob using 5 minutes epoxy glue, as well for the Tote*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now both cracks on the Tote are hardly visible at all*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The family just got a little bigger*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also can anyone explain me the differences between both N0 6's. One of them has a patent date the other one don't , the one without patent has "Made in USA" the one with the patent seems to be of a better quality than the other one, at least the material of the cap iron and lever iron, this one is also a SW, now which one is older?
> 
> I want to thanks my dad for helping me restoring all these planes, we both seem to enjoy doing that a lot !! Also he does a really nice job repairing the broken totes and knobs.
> 
> Please comment as I would like to keep improving my techniques


Great work Alonso. I discovered this site when I was looking up the date for some squares I found with the Stanley log - here. Since your work mostly has involved the restoration of Stanley built planes, it might help you put a date on some of them pre as well as post purchase. Based on the stamp, I would say the SW you have was built between 1922-1935.

David


----------



## Alonso83

*Today was a great day......No 4, No 78, and my new favorite tool No 220*

Hey folks,

Today I started working on a my sencond Bench/Desk/Chest combo



for one of my mother co-workers, everything was looking pretty good, no issues at all, but just kind of bored, I felt sort of lonely for a little while. Usually due to the economic crisis, I have 3 days weekends, so I was going to spend most of the day alone until my dad came from work.

Suddenly I heard the ring bell, it was pretty early, (not even (9:00 am.) and next to the door it was the mailman along with 2 parcel post ebay boxes. My facial expression change completely I wasn't expecting any packages until tomorrow or Monday, I literally ran to the shop and started opening the boxes and this is what I found..





































Wait a minute, that No 4 seems a little strange….... after a close inspection I came up with the conclusion that one of the previous owners of it, did some cheap restoration to it, I found that the blade is not an stanley, (no markings present) also the middle slot on the blade is shifted to right, and the tote seems to be made out of some cheap wood, not rosewood at all, now I really need to get into start making my own totes, but if I just could find some rosewood near…. o well I may need to order some online.





































This little No 220 has become my new best friend, after the restoration and some set up work it cuts like a hot knife on butter…




























Now it was time to start with my new hobby, restoration

This is how the came up after all the process was done..




































































































The japanning on the No 4 is about a 98%... I think that this time I'm going to hold painting any of these 3 planes, I really want to try the re-japanning process and the No 78 seems like a good candidate.














































I actually plan on doing some more work on that No 4, maybe a Hook blade and a set of tote and knob may look pretty neat on it.

O yes.. I almost forgot…. the family portrait…



















Thanks for looking

Next episode….. 2 No 5 corrugated, and No 2 Fulton by Sargent


----------



## noknot

Alonso83 said:


> *Today was a great day......No 4, No 78, and my new favorite tool No 220*
> 
> Hey folks,
> 
> Today I started working on a my sencond Bench/Desk/Chest combo
> 
> 
> 
> for one of my mother co-workers, everything was looking pretty good, no issues at all, but just kind of bored, I felt sort of lonely for a little while. Usually due to the economic crisis, I have 3 days weekends, so I was going to spend most of the day alone until my dad came from work.
> 
> Suddenly I heard the ring bell, it was pretty early, (not even (9:00 am.) and next to the door it was the mailman along with 2 parcel post ebay boxes. My facial expression change completely I wasn't expecting any packages until tomorrow or Monday, I literally ran to the shop and started opening the boxes and this is what I found..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute, that No 4 seems a little strange….... after a close inspection I came up with the conclusion that one of the previous owners of it, did some cheap restoration to it, I found that the blade is not an stanley, (no markings present) also the middle slot on the blade is shifted to right, and the tote seems to be made out of some cheap wood, not rosewood at all, now I really need to get into start making my own totes, but if I just could find some rosewood near…. o well I may need to order some online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This little No 220 has become my new best friend, after the restoration and some set up work it cuts like a hot knife on butter…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it was time to start with my new hobby, restoration
> 
> This is how the came up after all the process was done..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The japanning on the No 4 is about a 98%... I think that this time I'm going to hold painting any of these 3 planes, I really want to try the re-japanning process and the No 78 seems like a good candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually plan on doing some more work on that No 4, maybe a Hook blade and a set of tote and knob may look pretty neat on it.
> 
> O yes.. I almost forgot…. the family portrait…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking
> 
> Next episode….. 2 No 5 corrugated, and No 2 Fulton by Sargent


Nice job I wonder if stanley knows that they used to make great tools in the U.S.A


----------



## GMman

Alonso83 said:


> *Today was a great day......No 4, No 78, and my new favorite tool No 220*
> 
> Hey folks,
> 
> Today I started working on a my sencond Bench/Desk/Chest combo
> 
> 
> 
> for one of my mother co-workers, everything was looking pretty good, no issues at all, but just kind of bored, I felt sort of lonely for a little while. Usually due to the economic crisis, I have 3 days weekends, so I was going to spend most of the day alone until my dad came from work.
> 
> Suddenly I heard the ring bell, it was pretty early, (not even (9:00 am.) and next to the door it was the mailman along with 2 parcel post ebay boxes. My facial expression change completely I wasn't expecting any packages until tomorrow or Monday, I literally ran to the shop and started opening the boxes and this is what I found..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute, that No 4 seems a little strange….... after a close inspection I came up with the conclusion that one of the previous owners of it, did some cheap restoration to it, I found that the blade is not an stanley, (no markings present) also the middle slot on the blade is shifted to right, and the tote seems to be made out of some cheap wood, not rosewood at all, now I really need to get into start making my own totes, but if I just could find some rosewood near…. o well I may need to order some online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This little No 220 has become my new best friend, after the restoration and some set up work it cuts like a hot knife on butter…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it was time to start with my new hobby, restoration
> 
> This is how the came up after all the process was done..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The japanning on the No 4 is about a 98%... I think that this time I'm going to hold painting any of these 3 planes, I really want to try the re-japanning process and the No 78 seems like a good candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually plan on doing some more work on that No 4, maybe a Hook blade and a set of tote and knob may look pretty neat on it.
> 
> O yes.. I almost forgot…. the family portrait…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking
> 
> Next episode….. 2 No 5 corrugated, and No 2 Fulton by Sargent


Great restorations.


----------



## WayneC

Alonso83 said:


> *Today was a great day......No 4, No 78, and my new favorite tool No 220*
> 
> Hey folks,
> 
> Today I started working on a my sencond Bench/Desk/Chest combo
> 
> 
> 
> for one of my mother co-workers, everything was looking pretty good, no issues at all, but just kind of bored, I felt sort of lonely for a little while. Usually due to the economic crisis, I have 3 days weekends, so I was going to spend most of the day alone until my dad came from work.
> 
> Suddenly I heard the ring bell, it was pretty early, (not even (9:00 am.) and next to the door it was the mailman along with 2 parcel post ebay boxes. My facial expression change completely I wasn't expecting any packages until tomorrow or Monday, I literally ran to the shop and started opening the boxes and this is what I found..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute, that No 4 seems a little strange….... after a close inspection I came up with the conclusion that one of the previous owners of it, did some cheap restoration to it, I found that the blade is not an stanley, (no markings present) also the middle slot on the blade is shifted to right, and the tote seems to be made out of some cheap wood, not rosewood at all, now I really need to get into start making my own totes, but if I just could find some rosewood near…. o well I may need to order some online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This little No 220 has become my new best friend, after the restoration and some set up work it cuts like a hot knife on butter…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it was time to start with my new hobby, restoration
> 
> This is how the came up after all the process was done..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The japanning on the No 4 is about a 98%... I think that this time I'm going to hold painting any of these 3 planes, I really want to try the re-japanning process and the No 78 seems like a good candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually plan on doing some more work on that No 4, maybe a Hook blade and a set of tote and knob may look pretty neat on it.
> 
> O yes.. I almost forgot…. the family portrait…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking
> 
> Next episode….. 2 No 5 corrugated, and No 2 Fulton by Sargent


On the 78, I belive stanley still sells replacement parts. If your looking for one.


----------



## Jimi_C

Alonso83 said:


> *Today was a great day......No 4, No 78, and my new favorite tool No 220*
> 
> Hey folks,
> 
> Today I started working on a my sencond Bench/Desk/Chest combo
> 
> 
> 
> for one of my mother co-workers, everything was looking pretty good, no issues at all, but just kind of bored, I felt sort of lonely for a little while. Usually due to the economic crisis, I have 3 days weekends, so I was going to spend most of the day alone until my dad came from work.
> 
> Suddenly I heard the ring bell, it was pretty early, (not even (9:00 am.) and next to the door it was the mailman along with 2 parcel post ebay boxes. My facial expression change completely I wasn't expecting any packages until tomorrow or Monday, I literally ran to the shop and started opening the boxes and this is what I found..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute, that No 4 seems a little strange….... after a close inspection I came up with the conclusion that one of the previous owners of it, did some cheap restoration to it, I found that the blade is not an stanley, (no markings present) also the middle slot on the blade is shifted to right, and the tote seems to be made out of some cheap wood, not rosewood at all, now I really need to get into start making my own totes, but if I just could find some rosewood near…. o well I may need to order some online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This little No 220 has become my new best friend, after the restoration and some set up work it cuts like a hot knife on butter…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it was time to start with my new hobby, restoration
> 
> This is how the came up after all the process was done..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The japanning on the No 4 is about a 98%... I think that this time I'm going to hold painting any of these 3 planes, I really want to try the re-japanning process and the No 78 seems like a good candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually plan on doing some more work on that No 4, maybe a Hook blade and a set of tote and knob may look pretty neat on it.
> 
> O yes.. I almost forgot…. the family portrait…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking
> 
> Next episode….. 2 No 5 corrugated, and No 2 Fulton by Sargent


So YOU'RE the one who keeps out bidding me… just kidding, they are looking great.


----------



## MGW

Alonso83 said:


> *Today was a great day......No 4, No 78, and my new favorite tool No 220*
> 
> Hey folks,
> 
> Today I started working on a my sencond Bench/Desk/Chest combo
> 
> 
> 
> for one of my mother co-workers, everything was looking pretty good, no issues at all, but just kind of bored, I felt sort of lonely for a little while. Usually due to the economic crisis, I have 3 days weekends, so I was going to spend most of the day alone until my dad came from work.
> 
> Suddenly I heard the ring bell, it was pretty early, (not even (9:00 am.) and next to the door it was the mailman along with 2 parcel post ebay boxes. My facial expression change completely I wasn't expecting any packages until tomorrow or Monday, I literally ran to the shop and started opening the boxes and this is what I found..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute, that No 4 seems a little strange….... after a close inspection I came up with the conclusion that one of the previous owners of it, did some cheap restoration to it, I found that the blade is not an stanley, (no markings present) also the middle slot on the blade is shifted to right, and the tote seems to be made out of some cheap wood, not rosewood at all, now I really need to get into start making my own totes, but if I just could find some rosewood near…. o well I may need to order some online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This little No 220 has become my new best friend, after the restoration and some set up work it cuts like a hot knife on butter…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it was time to start with my new hobby, restoration
> 
> This is how the came up after all the process was done..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The japanning on the No 4 is about a 98%... I think that this time I'm going to hold painting any of these 3 planes, I really want to try the re-japanning process and the No 78 seems like a good candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually plan on doing some more work on that No 4, maybe a Hook blade and a set of tote and knob may look pretty neat on it.
> 
> O yes.. I almost forgot…. the family portrait…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking
> 
> Next episode….. 2 No 5 corrugated, and No 2 Fulton by Sargent


Alonso,
Your plane restorations look great! I received my (eBay) Stanley No. 220 this morning and am very excited to get it fixed up. This is the first plane that I've purchased that I intend to use. There are a few others on the way.

Could you tell me a little more about what you did to yours? Right now, mine is just VERY dirty, with maybe a little rust. It also seems like the blade doesn't really match the plane. Any advise would be much appreciated!


----------



## Alonso83

*What a nice deal...*

Hello Folks,

I would like to start this new episode of my restoration blog with a question.

Have any of you ever bought something that make you feel like you are the luckiest person of the world?

Well it happened to me last Friday.

I headed up to my local flea market ( the same one I know doesn't have any tools at all) but heck who knows maybe one day, maybe today, I though.

After about 45 minutes I was ready to leave empty handed, but there were a couple more of tents to look and I thought, "I couldn't find anything on 200+ tents, I won't find it now…" Oh well time to go home. Something keep pushing me to go and look to the last tent, small, just a few thing laying on the floor and a few buckets with some like re-bars sticking out. After a few seconds I decided to take a look what the old lady had for sale.
There wasn't much, mostly some pretty old books, rusted metal buckets etc.

She asked me if I was looking for something in particular, so I told her that I'm a woodworker and I was looking for woodworking tools, old, rusty tools, then she said, wait a minute, I think I have something on this other plastic bucket……..Ohhh boy!!!!!!

My eyes couldn't believe what I have on that plastic bucket, even better I couldn't believe what she was asking for the whole bucket full of "rusty" tools. She said give me $20 for the everything, its too heavy and I don't want to be carrying that back home. In a split of second she had a $20 dollar bill on her hands and I was going back home almost hyperventilating, (not really but almost)

This is what I got.

About 10 different auger drill bits

Stanley type B hand drill





































Goodell Pratt Hand drill, I haven't figured out which one is it, so if anyone can help me that will be great!!





































Stanley No 921 10" Bit brace with Cocobolo handles…..





































But wait there's still more….
.
.
.
.

Stanley / Bailey No 5 1/4 , very rusty but seems like a good find, also the japanning looks like 98-99%, will see after the restoration.





































And the best of all

Stanley Bailey No 7 Corrugated and a really nice condition, sorry silly me I forgot to take pictures of that , but you will see it soon on the restoration.

So here it is, know I feel like I just won the lotto, it couldn't be any better, I even got to keep the bucket…. RMFAO

Has anyone ever get a similar deal before?

On the next episode Restoration of the No7C, 5 1/4, and 921.


----------



## davidmicraig

Alonso83 said:


> *What a nice deal...*
> 
> Hello Folks,
> 
> I would like to start this new episode of my restoration blog with a question.
> 
> Have any of you ever bought something that make you feel like you are the luckiest person of the world?
> 
> Well it happened to me last Friday.
> 
> I headed up to my local flea market ( the same one I know doesn't have any tools at all) but heck who knows maybe one day, maybe today, I though.
> 
> After about 45 minutes I was ready to leave empty handed, but there were a couple more of tents to look and I thought, "I couldn't find anything on 200+ tents, I won't find it now…" Oh well time to go home. Something keep pushing me to go and look to the last tent, small, just a few thing laying on the floor and a few buckets with some like re-bars sticking out. After a few seconds I decided to take a look what the old lady had for sale.
> There wasn't much, mostly some pretty old books, rusted metal buckets etc.
> 
> She asked me if I was looking for something in particular, so I told her that I'm a woodworker and I was looking for woodworking tools, old, rusty tools, then she said, wait a minute, I think I have something on this other plastic bucket……..Ohhh boy!!!!!!
> 
> My eyes couldn't believe what I have on that plastic bucket, even better I couldn't believe what she was asking for the whole bucket full of "rusty" tools. She said give me $20 for the everything, its too heavy and I don't want to be carrying that back home. In a split of second she had a $20 dollar bill on her hands and I was going back home almost hyperventilating, (not really but almost)
> 
> This is what I got.
> 
> About 10 different auger drill bits
> 
> Stanley type B hand drill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodell Pratt Hand drill, I haven't figured out which one is it, so if anyone can help me that will be great!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanley No 921 10" Bit brace with Cocobolo handles…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But wait there's still more….
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> Stanley / Bailey No 5 1/4 , very rusty but seems like a good find, also the japanning looks like 98-99%, will see after the restoration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the best of all
> 
> Stanley Bailey No 7 Corrugated and a really nice condition, sorry silly me I forgot to take pictures of that , but you will see it soon on the restoration.
> 
> So here it is, know I feel like I just won the lotto, it couldn't be any better, I even got to keep the bucket…. RMFAO
> 
> Has anyone ever get a similar deal before?
> 
> On the next episode Restoration of the No7C, 5 1/4, and 921.


Definite bragging rights there - auger, eggbeater, and TWO planes for 20 bucks? Geez. I keep running into the vendors that recognize the worth of these tools and want top dollar. My biggest payoff in the used tool department was a chest of rusty treasures that I received for helping a friend clean out a garage attic. Had some neat historical pieces in it but nothing like your find. Congrats and I look forward to seeing the restoration pics.

David


----------



## whitedog

Alonso83 said:


> *What a nice deal...*
> 
> Hello Folks,
> 
> I would like to start this new episode of my restoration blog with a question.
> 
> Have any of you ever bought something that make you feel like you are the luckiest person of the world?
> 
> Well it happened to me last Friday.
> 
> I headed up to my local flea market ( the same one I know doesn't have any tools at all) but heck who knows maybe one day, maybe today, I though.
> 
> After about 45 minutes I was ready to leave empty handed, but there were a couple more of tents to look and I thought, "I couldn't find anything on 200+ tents, I won't find it now…" Oh well time to go home. Something keep pushing me to go and look to the last tent, small, just a few thing laying on the floor and a few buckets with some like re-bars sticking out. After a few seconds I decided to take a look what the old lady had for sale.
> There wasn't much, mostly some pretty old books, rusted metal buckets etc.
> 
> She asked me if I was looking for something in particular, so I told her that I'm a woodworker and I was looking for woodworking tools, old, rusty tools, then she said, wait a minute, I think I have something on this other plastic bucket……..Ohhh boy!!!!!!
> 
> My eyes couldn't believe what I have on that plastic bucket, even better I couldn't believe what she was asking for the whole bucket full of "rusty" tools. She said give me $20 for the everything, its too heavy and I don't want to be carrying that back home. In a split of second she had a $20 dollar bill on her hands and I was going back home almost hyperventilating, (not really but almost)
> 
> This is what I got.
> 
> About 10 different auger drill bits
> 
> Stanley type B hand drill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodell Pratt Hand drill, I haven't figured out which one is it, so if anyone can help me that will be great!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanley No 921 10" Bit brace with Cocobolo handles…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But wait there's still more….
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> Stanley / Bailey No 5 1/4 , very rusty but seems like a good find, also the japanning looks like 98-99%, will see after the restoration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the best of all
> 
> Stanley Bailey No 7 Corrugated and a really nice condition, sorry silly me I forgot to take pictures of that , but you will see it soon on the restoration.
> 
> So here it is, know I feel like I just won the lotto, it couldn't be any better, I even got to keep the bucket…. RMFAO
> 
> Has anyone ever get a similar deal before?
> 
> On the next episode Restoration of the No7C, 5 1/4, and 921.


oh looks like grandma was out selling my tools again…if you can just send them back to me i'll send you the $20 back. or better yet go ahead and clean them up first. ...


----------



## Alonso83

Alonso83 said:


> *What a nice deal...*
> 
> Hello Folks,
> 
> I would like to start this new episode of my restoration blog with a question.
> 
> Have any of you ever bought something that make you feel like you are the luckiest person of the world?
> 
> Well it happened to me last Friday.
> 
> I headed up to my local flea market ( the same one I know doesn't have any tools at all) but heck who knows maybe one day, maybe today, I though.
> 
> After about 45 minutes I was ready to leave empty handed, but there were a couple more of tents to look and I thought, "I couldn't find anything on 200+ tents, I won't find it now…" Oh well time to go home. Something keep pushing me to go and look to the last tent, small, just a few thing laying on the floor and a few buckets with some like re-bars sticking out. After a few seconds I decided to take a look what the old lady had for sale.
> There wasn't much, mostly some pretty old books, rusted metal buckets etc.
> 
> She asked me if I was looking for something in particular, so I told her that I'm a woodworker and I was looking for woodworking tools, old, rusty tools, then she said, wait a minute, I think I have something on this other plastic bucket……..Ohhh boy!!!!!!
> 
> My eyes couldn't believe what I have on that plastic bucket, even better I couldn't believe what she was asking for the whole bucket full of "rusty" tools. She said give me $20 for the everything, its too heavy and I don't want to be carrying that back home. In a split of second she had a $20 dollar bill on her hands and I was going back home almost hyperventilating, (not really but almost)
> 
> This is what I got.
> 
> About 10 different auger drill bits
> 
> Stanley type B hand drill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodell Pratt Hand drill, I haven't figured out which one is it, so if anyone can help me that will be great!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanley No 921 10" Bit brace with Cocobolo handles…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But wait there's still more….
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> Stanley / Bailey No 5 1/4 , very rusty but seems like a good find, also the japanning looks like 98-99%, will see after the restoration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the best of all
> 
> Stanley Bailey No 7 Corrugated and a really nice condition, sorry silly me I forgot to take pictures of that , but you will see it soon on the restoration.
> 
> So here it is, know I feel like I just won the lotto, it couldn't be any better, I even got to keep the bucket…. RMFAO
> 
> Has anyone ever get a similar deal before?
> 
> On the next episode Restoration of the No7C, 5 1/4, and 921.


Thanks David, I will add the next episode of the blog later today, the 2 planes and the came out great!! Hopefully today I can get my electrolisys setup to work properly and the if it does, the 2 hand drills should came out really nice too.

I really think it was my best weekend ever (at least on the tool aspect) The old lady look tired and she didn't really knew what she had, or what they were for (like you can see now) so that was a huge advantage on my side.


----------



## Alonso83

Alonso83 said:


> *What a nice deal...*
> 
> Hello Folks,
> 
> I would like to start this new episode of my restoration blog with a question.
> 
> Have any of you ever bought something that make you feel like you are the luckiest person of the world?
> 
> Well it happened to me last Friday.
> 
> I headed up to my local flea market ( the same one I know doesn't have any tools at all) but heck who knows maybe one day, maybe today, I though.
> 
> After about 45 minutes I was ready to leave empty handed, but there were a couple more of tents to look and I thought, "I couldn't find anything on 200+ tents, I won't find it now…" Oh well time to go home. Something keep pushing me to go and look to the last tent, small, just a few thing laying on the floor and a few buckets with some like re-bars sticking out. After a few seconds I decided to take a look what the old lady had for sale.
> There wasn't much, mostly some pretty old books, rusted metal buckets etc.
> 
> She asked me if I was looking for something in particular, so I told her that I'm a woodworker and I was looking for woodworking tools, old, rusty tools, then she said, wait a minute, I think I have something on this other plastic bucket……..Ohhh boy!!!!!!
> 
> My eyes couldn't believe what I have on that plastic bucket, even better I couldn't believe what she was asking for the whole bucket full of "rusty" tools. She said give me $20 for the everything, its too heavy and I don't want to be carrying that back home. In a split of second she had a $20 dollar bill on her hands and I was going back home almost hyperventilating, (not really but almost)
> 
> This is what I got.
> 
> About 10 different auger drill bits
> 
> Stanley type B hand drill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodell Pratt Hand drill, I haven't figured out which one is it, so if anyone can help me that will be great!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanley No 921 10" Bit brace with Cocobolo handles…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But wait there's still more….
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> Stanley / Bailey No 5 1/4 , very rusty but seems like a good find, also the japanning looks like 98-99%, will see after the restoration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the best of all
> 
> Stanley Bailey No 7 Corrugated and a really nice condition, sorry silly me I forgot to take pictures of that , but you will see it soon on the restoration.
> 
> So here it is, know I feel like I just won the lotto, it couldn't be any better, I even got to keep the bucket…. RMFAO
> 
> Has anyone ever get a similar deal before?
> 
> On the next episode Restoration of the No7C, 5 1/4, and 921.


lol, sure Paul, if I send them back to you they will include the cleaning bill, do you still want them back? lol


----------



## WayneC

Alonso83 said:


> *What a nice deal...*
> 
> Hello Folks,
> 
> I would like to start this new episode of my restoration blog with a question.
> 
> Have any of you ever bought something that make you feel like you are the luckiest person of the world?
> 
> Well it happened to me last Friday.
> 
> I headed up to my local flea market ( the same one I know doesn't have any tools at all) but heck who knows maybe one day, maybe today, I though.
> 
> After about 45 minutes I was ready to leave empty handed, but there were a couple more of tents to look and I thought, "I couldn't find anything on 200+ tents, I won't find it now…" Oh well time to go home. Something keep pushing me to go and look to the last tent, small, just a few thing laying on the floor and a few buckets with some like re-bars sticking out. After a few seconds I decided to take a look what the old lady had for sale.
> There wasn't much, mostly some pretty old books, rusted metal buckets etc.
> 
> She asked me if I was looking for something in particular, so I told her that I'm a woodworker and I was looking for woodworking tools, old, rusty tools, then she said, wait a minute, I think I have something on this other plastic bucket……..Ohhh boy!!!!!!
> 
> My eyes couldn't believe what I have on that plastic bucket, even better I couldn't believe what she was asking for the whole bucket full of "rusty" tools. She said give me $20 for the everything, its too heavy and I don't want to be carrying that back home. In a split of second she had a $20 dollar bill on her hands and I was going back home almost hyperventilating, (not really but almost)
> 
> This is what I got.
> 
> About 10 different auger drill bits
> 
> Stanley type B hand drill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodell Pratt Hand drill, I haven't figured out which one is it, so if anyone can help me that will be great!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanley No 921 10" Bit brace with Cocobolo handles…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But wait there's still more….
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> Stanley / Bailey No 5 1/4 , very rusty but seems like a good find, also the japanning looks like 98-99%, will see after the restoration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the best of all
> 
> Stanley Bailey No 7 Corrugated and a really nice condition, sorry silly me I forgot to take pictures of that , but you will see it soon on the restoration.
> 
> So here it is, know I feel like I just won the lotto, it couldn't be any better, I even got to keep the bucket…. RMFAO
> 
> Has anyone ever get a similar deal before?
> 
> On the next episode Restoration of the No7C, 5 1/4, and 921.


Nice deal. Looks like you got two nice users. Looking forward to the after photos.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

Alonso83 said:


> *What a nice deal...*
> 
> Hello Folks,
> 
> I would like to start this new episode of my restoration blog with a question.
> 
> Have any of you ever bought something that make you feel like you are the luckiest person of the world?
> 
> Well it happened to me last Friday.
> 
> I headed up to my local flea market ( the same one I know doesn't have any tools at all) but heck who knows maybe one day, maybe today, I though.
> 
> After about 45 minutes I was ready to leave empty handed, but there were a couple more of tents to look and I thought, "I couldn't find anything on 200+ tents, I won't find it now…" Oh well time to go home. Something keep pushing me to go and look to the last tent, small, just a few thing laying on the floor and a few buckets with some like re-bars sticking out. After a few seconds I decided to take a look what the old lady had for sale.
> There wasn't much, mostly some pretty old books, rusted metal buckets etc.
> 
> She asked me if I was looking for something in particular, so I told her that I'm a woodworker and I was looking for woodworking tools, old, rusty tools, then she said, wait a minute, I think I have something on this other plastic bucket……..Ohhh boy!!!!!!
> 
> My eyes couldn't believe what I have on that plastic bucket, even better I couldn't believe what she was asking for the whole bucket full of "rusty" tools. She said give me $20 for the everything, its too heavy and I don't want to be carrying that back home. In a split of second she had a $20 dollar bill on her hands and I was going back home almost hyperventilating, (not really but almost)
> 
> This is what I got.
> 
> About 10 different auger drill bits
> 
> Stanley type B hand drill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodell Pratt Hand drill, I haven't figured out which one is it, so if anyone can help me that will be great!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanley No 921 10" Bit brace with Cocobolo handles…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But wait there's still more….
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> Stanley / Bailey No 5 1/4 , very rusty but seems like a good find, also the japanning looks like 98-99%, will see after the restoration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the best of all
> 
> Stanley Bailey No 7 Corrugated and a really nice condition, sorry silly me I forgot to take pictures of that , but you will see it soon on the restoration.
> 
> So here it is, know I feel like I just won the lotto, it couldn't be any better, I even got to keep the bucket…. RMFAO
> 
> Has anyone ever get a similar deal before?
> 
> On the next episode Restoration of the No7C, 5 1/4, and 921.


just send them to me and i will not charge you for it 
lucky man maybee one day I will spot a deal there is half as good
then you will here me brag all over

Dennis


----------



## Cantputjamontoast

Alonso83 said:


> *What a nice deal...*
> 
> Hello Folks,
> 
> I would like to start this new episode of my restoration blog with a question.
> 
> Have any of you ever bought something that make you feel like you are the luckiest person of the world?
> 
> Well it happened to me last Friday.
> 
> I headed up to my local flea market ( the same one I know doesn't have any tools at all) but heck who knows maybe one day, maybe today, I though.
> 
> After about 45 minutes I was ready to leave empty handed, but there were a couple more of tents to look and I thought, "I couldn't find anything on 200+ tents, I won't find it now…" Oh well time to go home. Something keep pushing me to go and look to the last tent, small, just a few thing laying on the floor and a few buckets with some like re-bars sticking out. After a few seconds I decided to take a look what the old lady had for sale.
> There wasn't much, mostly some pretty old books, rusted metal buckets etc.
> 
> She asked me if I was looking for something in particular, so I told her that I'm a woodworker and I was looking for woodworking tools, old, rusty tools, then she said, wait a minute, I think I have something on this other plastic bucket……..Ohhh boy!!!!!!
> 
> My eyes couldn't believe what I have on that plastic bucket, even better I couldn't believe what she was asking for the whole bucket full of "rusty" tools. She said give me $20 for the everything, its too heavy and I don't want to be carrying that back home. In a split of second she had a $20 dollar bill on her hands and I was going back home almost hyperventilating, (not really but almost)
> 
> This is what I got.
> 
> About 10 different auger drill bits
> 
> Stanley type B hand drill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodell Pratt Hand drill, I haven't figured out which one is it, so if anyone can help me that will be great!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanley No 921 10" Bit brace with Cocobolo handles…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But wait there's still more….
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> Stanley / Bailey No 5 1/4 , very rusty but seems like a good find, also the japanning looks like 98-99%, will see after the restoration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the best of all
> 
> Stanley Bailey No 7 Corrugated and a really nice condition, sorry silly me I forgot to take pictures of that , but you will see it soon on the restoration.
> 
> So here it is, know I feel like I just won the lotto, it couldn't be any better, I even got to keep the bucket…. RMFAO
> 
> Has anyone ever get a similar deal before?
> 
> On the next episode Restoration of the No7C, 5 1/4, and 921.


get some Evapo rust. Nice score!!!!!

I love rust!!!!!!


----------



## SQLandWoo

Alonso83 said:


> *What a nice deal...*
> 
> Hello Folks,
> 
> I would like to start this new episode of my restoration blog with a question.
> 
> Have any of you ever bought something that make you feel like you are the luckiest person of the world?
> 
> Well it happened to me last Friday.
> 
> I headed up to my local flea market ( the same one I know doesn't have any tools at all) but heck who knows maybe one day, maybe today, I though.
> 
> After about 45 minutes I was ready to leave empty handed, but there were a couple more of tents to look and I thought, "I couldn't find anything on 200+ tents, I won't find it now…" Oh well time to go home. Something keep pushing me to go and look to the last tent, small, just a few thing laying on the floor and a few buckets with some like re-bars sticking out. After a few seconds I decided to take a look what the old lady had for sale.
> There wasn't much, mostly some pretty old books, rusted metal buckets etc.
> 
> She asked me if I was looking for something in particular, so I told her that I'm a woodworker and I was looking for woodworking tools, old, rusty tools, then she said, wait a minute, I think I have something on this other plastic bucket……..Ohhh boy!!!!!!
> 
> My eyes couldn't believe what I have on that plastic bucket, even better I couldn't believe what she was asking for the whole bucket full of "rusty" tools. She said give me $20 for the everything, its too heavy and I don't want to be carrying that back home. In a split of second she had a $20 dollar bill on her hands and I was going back home almost hyperventilating, (not really but almost)
> 
> This is what I got.
> 
> About 10 different auger drill bits
> 
> Stanley type B hand drill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodell Pratt Hand drill, I haven't figured out which one is it, so if anyone can help me that will be great!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanley No 921 10" Bit brace with Cocobolo handles…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But wait there's still more….
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> Stanley / Bailey No 5 1/4 , very rusty but seems like a good find, also the japanning looks like 98-99%, will see after the restoration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the best of all
> 
> Stanley Bailey No 7 Corrugated and a really nice condition, sorry silly me I forgot to take pictures of that , but you will see it soon on the restoration.
> 
> So here it is, know I feel like I just won the lotto, it couldn't be any better, I even got to keep the bucket…. RMFAO
> 
> Has anyone ever get a similar deal before?
> 
> On the next episode Restoration of the No7C, 5 1/4, and 921.


I have a flee market around the corner but for some reason only one stool ever has decent enough tools worth purchasing. This guy must know what the prices of every tool is worth, as he has no such thing as a bargan. I'm convinced he is trying to sell all his tools as if they were brand spanking new.

You must have been standing at the end of a rainbow or something. Congratulations. Maybe one day I'll get that lucky also.


----------



## patron

Alonso83 said:


> *What a nice deal...*
> 
> Hello Folks,
> 
> I would like to start this new episode of my restoration blog with a question.
> 
> Have any of you ever bought something that make you feel like you are the luckiest person of the world?
> 
> Well it happened to me last Friday.
> 
> I headed up to my local flea market ( the same one I know doesn't have any tools at all) but heck who knows maybe one day, maybe today, I though.
> 
> After about 45 minutes I was ready to leave empty handed, but there were a couple more of tents to look and I thought, "I couldn't find anything on 200+ tents, I won't find it now…" Oh well time to go home. Something keep pushing me to go and look to the last tent, small, just a few thing laying on the floor and a few buckets with some like re-bars sticking out. After a few seconds I decided to take a look what the old lady had for sale.
> There wasn't much, mostly some pretty old books, rusted metal buckets etc.
> 
> She asked me if I was looking for something in particular, so I told her that I'm a woodworker and I was looking for woodworking tools, old, rusty tools, then she said, wait a minute, I think I have something on this other plastic bucket……..Ohhh boy!!!!!!
> 
> My eyes couldn't believe what I have on that plastic bucket, even better I couldn't believe what she was asking for the whole bucket full of "rusty" tools. She said give me $20 for the everything, its too heavy and I don't want to be carrying that back home. In a split of second she had a $20 dollar bill on her hands and I was going back home almost hyperventilating, (not really but almost)
> 
> This is what I got.
> 
> About 10 different auger drill bits
> 
> Stanley type B hand drill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodell Pratt Hand drill, I haven't figured out which one is it, so if anyone can help me that will be great!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanley No 921 10" Bit brace with Cocobolo handles…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But wait there's still more….
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> Stanley / Bailey No 5 1/4 , very rusty but seems like a good find, also the japanning looks like 98-99%, will see after the restoration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the best of all
> 
> Stanley Bailey No 7 Corrugated and a really nice condition, sorry silly me I forgot to take pictures of that , but you will see it soon on the restoration.
> 
> So here it is, know I feel like I just won the lotto, it couldn't be any better, I even got to keep the bucket…. RMFAO
> 
> Has anyone ever get a similar deal before?
> 
> On the next episode Restoration of the No7C, 5 1/4, and 921.


congratulations ,

look's like your ship , er , bucket finally came in !


----------



## Alonso83

*Stanley/Bailey No 5 1/4*

Hey folks,

This time it was turn for one of the tools that lucky me I got on a nice deal with an old woman in a local flea market.

Like most of the hand tools that I had bought recently, I look for the rustier and the ones that seems like nobody wants them at all, the ones that most people will classified them as "junk"

Let's see what I got..

.
.
.














































After a close inspection the japanning seems to be in a great condition, I will say around 98-99%.

Ok lets see the final result after a few hours of work.
































































Not bad at all hee? Totally worth the $4 i paid for it


----------



## TwangyOne

Alonso83 said:


> *Stanley/Bailey No 5 1/4*
> 
> Hey folks,
> 
> This time it was turn for one of the tools that lucky me I got on a nice deal with an old woman in a local flea market.
> 
> Like most of the hand tools that I had bought recently, I look for the rustier and the ones that seems like nobody wants them at all, the ones that most people will classified them as "junk"
> 
> Let's see what I got..
> 
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a close inspection the japanning seems to be in a great condition, I will say around 98-99%.
> 
> Ok lets see the final result after a few hours of work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad at all hee? Totally worth the $4 i paid for it


Looks nice! I just won an auction the other day for one of these with the corrugated bottom, and I'm hoping mine comes out half as nice as this. I'm going to try electrolysis but never done it before so should be interesting. You definitely struck gold with that deal you found, can't wait to see the no. 7


----------



## sbryan55

Alonso83 said:


> *Stanley/Bailey No 5 1/4*
> 
> Hey folks,
> 
> This time it was turn for one of the tools that lucky me I got on a nice deal with an old woman in a local flea market.
> 
> Like most of the hand tools that I had bought recently, I look for the rustier and the ones that seems like nobody wants them at all, the ones that most people will classified them as "junk"
> 
> Let's see what I got..
> 
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a close inspection the japanning seems to be in a great condition, I will say around 98-99%.
> 
> Ok lets see the final result after a few hours of work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad at all hee? Totally worth the $4 i paid for it


Alonso, this looks as good as it did when it was brand new. Nice score on the plane and you did a wonderful job of restoration, too.


----------



## ratchet

Alonso83 said:


> *Stanley/Bailey No 5 1/4*
> 
> Hey folks,
> 
> This time it was turn for one of the tools that lucky me I got on a nice deal with an old woman in a local flea market.
> 
> Like most of the hand tools that I had bought recently, I look for the rustier and the ones that seems like nobody wants them at all, the ones that most people will classified them as "junk"
> 
> Let's see what I got..
> 
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a close inspection the japanning seems to be in a great condition, I will say around 98-99%.
> 
> Ok lets see the final result after a few hours of work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad at all hee? Totally worth the $4 i paid for it


Very nice restoration. Why would somebody dril a hole throught the tote? I've seen holes drilled in the planes body to hang up but never before in the tote.

$4.00 = you suck


----------



## kosta

Alonso83 said:


> *Stanley/Bailey No 5 1/4*
> 
> Hey folks,
> 
> This time it was turn for one of the tools that lucky me I got on a nice deal with an old woman in a local flea market.
> 
> Like most of the hand tools that I had bought recently, I look for the rustier and the ones that seems like nobody wants them at all, the ones that most people will classified them as "junk"
> 
> Let's see what I got..
> 
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a close inspection the japanning seems to be in a great condition, I will say around 98-99%.
> 
> Ok lets see the final result after a few hours of work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad at all hee? Totally worth the $4 i paid for it


looks good


----------



## Alonso83

*Stanley No 921 10 inch Brace*

Hey Lj's

This is another tool that was part of the nice deal on the local flea market.

This is my first brace that I ever own, I haven't try it yet, but I need it to restored before doing anything else.





































After looking at the Stanley Catalog from 1914 I found out that the handles are made out of Cocobolo, nice…. let's see how it came out….

I need to say that this restoration was a bit different, I ran out of Evaporust, and I really want it to try the electrolisys cleaning, but unfortunately I wasn't able to make it work properly, so the only option that I got was wet/dry sandpaper and WD-40, it came out really nice but still I think I can improve it.




























I really like how the wood came out, 3 coats of wipe on poly with 320 sanding in between and finished with Minwax paste wax and sanded with 0000 steel wool.


----------



## sbryan55

Alonso83 said:


> *Stanley No 921 10 inch Brace*
> 
> Hey Lj's
> 
> This is another tool that was part of the nice deal on the local flea market.
> 
> This is my first brace that I ever own, I haven't try it yet, but I need it to restored before doing anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After looking at the Stanley Catalog from 1914 I found out that the handles are made out of Cocobolo, nice…. let's see how it came out….
> 
> I need to say that this restoration was a bit different, I ran out of Evaporust, and I really want it to try the electrolisys cleaning, but unfortunately I wasn't able to make it work properly, so the only option that I got was wet/dry sandpaper and WD-40, it came out really nice but still I think I can improve it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like how the wood came out, 3 coats of wipe on poly with 320 sanding in between and finished with Minwax paste wax and sanded with 0000 steel wool.


Nice job on this one as well. I would never have dreamed that it was manufactured using cocobola. This brace looks gorgeous.


----------



## ratchet

Alonso83 said:


> *Stanley No 921 10 inch Brace*
> 
> Hey Lj's
> 
> This is another tool that was part of the nice deal on the local flea market.
> 
> This is my first brace that I ever own, I haven't try it yet, but I need it to restored before doing anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After looking at the Stanley Catalog from 1914 I found out that the handles are made out of Cocobolo, nice…. let's see how it came out….
> 
> I need to say that this restoration was a bit different, I ran out of Evaporust, and I really want it to try the electrolisys cleaning, but unfortunately I wasn't able to make it work properly, so the only option that I got was wet/dry sandpaper and WD-40, it came out really nice but still I think I can improve it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like how the wood came out, 3 coats of wipe on poly with 320 sanding in between and finished with Minwax paste wax and sanded with 0000 steel wool.


Very nice restoration. Have you tried it yet?


----------



## davidmicraig

Alonso83 said:


> *Stanley No 921 10 inch Brace*
> 
> Hey Lj's
> 
> This is another tool that was part of the nice deal on the local flea market.
> 
> This is my first brace that I ever own, I haven't try it yet, but I need it to restored before doing anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After looking at the Stanley Catalog from 1914 I found out that the handles are made out of Cocobolo, nice…. let's see how it came out….
> 
> I need to say that this restoration was a bit different, I ran out of Evaporust, and I really want it to try the electrolisys cleaning, but unfortunately I wasn't able to make it work properly, so the only option that I got was wet/dry sandpaper and WD-40, it came out really nice but still I think I can improve it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like how the wood came out, 3 coats of wipe on poly with 320 sanding in between and finished with Minwax paste wax and sanded with 0000 steel wool.


Good job on the restores, thanks for sharing your pics. I have a couple braces in my workshop. They do come in handy every once in awhile. Difficult to find any decent newer ones so you definitely got a great deal there. My Ridgid cordless may have a lifetime service agreement, but sincerely doubt my grandkids will be admiring it in 2104 

David


----------



## 8iowa

Alonso83 said:


> *Stanley No 921 10 inch Brace*
> 
> Hey Lj's
> 
> This is another tool that was part of the nice deal on the local flea market.
> 
> This is my first brace that I ever own, I haven't try it yet, but I need it to restored before doing anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After looking at the Stanley Catalog from 1914 I found out that the handles are made out of Cocobolo, nice…. let's see how it came out….
> 
> I need to say that this restoration was a bit different, I ran out of Evaporust, and I really want it to try the electrolisys cleaning, but unfortunately I wasn't able to make it work properly, so the only option that I got was wet/dry sandpaper and WD-40, it came out really nice but still I think I can improve it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like how the wood came out, 3 coats of wipe on poly with 320 sanding in between and finished with Minwax paste wax and sanded with 0000 steel wool.


Great job, and you now have a hand brace that is superior in quality to most of the new braces being sold today.


----------



## JohnsenTheNorseSwede

Alonso83 said:


> *Stanley No 921 10 inch Brace*
> 
> Hey Lj's
> 
> This is another tool that was part of the nice deal on the local flea market.
> 
> This is my first brace that I ever own, I haven't try it yet, but I need it to restored before doing anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After looking at the Stanley Catalog from 1914 I found out that the handles are made out of Cocobolo, nice…. let's see how it came out….
> 
> I need to say that this restoration was a bit different, I ran out of Evaporust, and I really want it to try the electrolisys cleaning, but unfortunately I wasn't able to make it work properly, so the only option that I got was wet/dry sandpaper and WD-40, it came out really nice but still I think I can improve it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like how the wood came out, 3 coats of wipe on poly with 320 sanding in between and finished with Minwax paste wax and sanded with 0000 steel wool.


Looks stunning.


----------



## Alonso83

*Now its turn for the hand drills...*

Hey Folks,

I've been quite busy on the shop working on restoring the tools that I got recently on a flea market.

I got a couple of hand drills that were in a really sad shape.

Like always, I like to get them back to life and gave them a really nice look.

This is what I got at the flea market

Stanley Hand drill type B





































Goodell Pratt with a patent date of AUG-18-1895




























And now this is how they look.













































































































Thanks for looking

Alonso


----------



## skywalker01

Alonso83 said:


> *Now its turn for the hand drills...*
> 
> Hey Folks,
> 
> I've been quite busy on the shop working on restoring the tools that I got recently on a flea market.
> 
> I got a couple of hand drills that were in a really sad shape.
> 
> Like always, I like to get them back to life and gave them a really nice look.
> 
> This is what I got at the flea market
> 
> Stanley Hand drill type B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodell Pratt with a patent date of AUG-18-1895
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now this is how they look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking
> 
> Alonso


I am wondering if you had to take them apart to fix them up like this? I want to restore an old hand auger I have but I can't for the life of me figure out how to get it apart. It has wooden handles and I just can't get it apart to restore. Got any ideas? Do I need to take it apart?

Nice job they look great.

Sorry, I guess it's called a brace. It is what your avatar looks like.


----------



## Ecocandle

Alonso83 said:


> *Now its turn for the hand drills...*
> 
> Hey Folks,
> 
> I've been quite busy on the shop working on restoring the tools that I got recently on a flea market.
> 
> I got a couple of hand drills that were in a really sad shape.
> 
> Like always, I like to get them back to life and gave them a really nice look.
> 
> This is what I got at the flea market
> 
> Stanley Hand drill type B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodell Pratt with a patent date of AUG-18-1895
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now this is how they look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking
> 
> Alonso


Great blog post. The pictures are fantastic. You did such a great job on those. I didn't make it out to buy supplies tonight, but I will get on it this weekend. Well done Alonso.


----------



## Alonso83

Alonso83 said:


> *Now its turn for the hand drills...*
> 
> Hey Folks,
> 
> I've been quite busy on the shop working on restoring the tools that I got recently on a flea market.
> 
> I got a couple of hand drills that were in a really sad shape.
> 
> Like always, I like to get them back to life and gave them a really nice look.
> 
> This is what I got at the flea market
> 
> Stanley Hand drill type B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodell Pratt with a patent date of AUG-18-1895
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now this is how they look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking
> 
> Alonso


*skywalker01*

Yes, I do take them apart up to the point where I am able to do it. The wooden handles won't come off of these drills (at least not on this ones) so the way I proceed is to do all my cleaning and polishing and the last step is to work on the handles and polished them.


----------



## Alonso83

Alonso83 said:


> *Now its turn for the hand drills...*
> 
> Hey Folks,
> 
> I've been quite busy on the shop working on restoring the tools that I got recently on a flea market.
> 
> I got a couple of hand drills that were in a really sad shape.
> 
> Like always, I like to get them back to life and gave them a really nice look.
> 
> This is what I got at the flea market
> 
> Stanley Hand drill type B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodell Pratt with a patent date of AUG-18-1895
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now this is how they look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking
> 
> Alonso


*Brian*

Thank you for your comment, I haven't started on the second message yet, but hopefully this weekend I'll be able to do it. Let me know as soon as you are ready.

Thanks for the picture comment, that's another of my hobbies -Photography- and my Nikon D5000 does a great job.


----------



## skywalker01

Alonso83 said:


> *Now its turn for the hand drills...*
> 
> Hey Folks,
> 
> I've been quite busy on the shop working on restoring the tools that I got recently on a flea market.
> 
> I got a couple of hand drills that were in a really sad shape.
> 
> Like always, I like to get them back to life and gave them a really nice look.
> 
> This is what I got at the flea market
> 
> Stanley Hand drill type B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodell Pratt with a patent date of AUG-18-1895
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now this is how they look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking
> 
> Alonso


Thanks! I think I'll fix it up this weekend.


----------



## davidmicraig

Alonso83 said:


> *Now its turn for the hand drills...*
> 
> Hey Folks,
> 
> I've been quite busy on the shop working on restoring the tools that I got recently on a flea market.
> 
> I got a couple of hand drills that were in a really sad shape.
> 
> Like always, I like to get them back to life and gave them a really nice look.
> 
> This is what I got at the flea market
> 
> Stanley Hand drill type B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodell Pratt with a patent date of AUG-18-1895
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now this is how they look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking
> 
> Alonso


Thanks for sharing in your restoration Alonso. I have monitored them for some time and am always impressed with how your tools look after the process. I keep an eye out for old egg beaters. I wanted to have one on hand for my sons so they can get an introduction to drilling. I have not been impressed with the new ones out there.

David


----------



## woodworm

Alonso83 said:


> *Now its turn for the hand drills...*
> 
> Hey Folks,
> 
> I've been quite busy on the shop working on restoring the tools that I got recently on a flea market.
> 
> I got a couple of hand drills that were in a really sad shape.
> 
> Like always, I like to get them back to life and gave them a really nice look.
> 
> This is what I got at the flea market
> 
> Stanley Hand drill type B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodell Pratt with a patent date of AUG-18-1895
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now this is how they look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking
> 
> Alonso


Very nice restorations work.
Can anyone estimate the market price (before & after) of these beautiful hand drills?
I like the one with spooked wheel, what a beautiful hand drill it is.

$$$?


----------



## Ole

Alonso83 said:


> *Now its turn for the hand drills...*
> 
> Hey Folks,
> 
> I've been quite busy on the shop working on restoring the tools that I got recently on a flea market.
> 
> I got a couple of hand drills that were in a really sad shape.
> 
> Like always, I like to get them back to life and gave them a really nice look.
> 
> This is what I got at the flea market
> 
> Stanley Hand drill type B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodell Pratt with a patent date of AUG-18-1895
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now this is how they look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking
> 
> Alonso


They look great. I like that you have managed to preserve their character so well.


----------



## PurpLev

Alonso83 said:


> *Now its turn for the hand drills...*
> 
> Hey Folks,
> 
> I've been quite busy on the shop working on restoring the tools that I got recently on a flea market.
> 
> I got a couple of hand drills that were in a really sad shape.
> 
> Like always, I like to get them back to life and gave them a really nice look.
> 
> This is what I got at the flea market
> 
> Stanley Hand drill type B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodell Pratt with a patent date of AUG-18-1895
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now this is how they look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking
> 
> Alonso


nice Job Alonso, that Pratt looks awesome! gotta get me some of these, as I only have a brace which doesn't work very well for smaller bits.


----------



## Alonso83

Alonso83 said:


> *Now its turn for the hand drills...*
> 
> Hey Folks,
> 
> I've been quite busy on the shop working on restoring the tools that I got recently on a flea market.
> 
> I got a couple of hand drills that were in a really sad shape.
> 
> Like always, I like to get them back to life and gave them a really nice look.
> 
> This is what I got at the flea market
> 
> Stanley Hand drill type B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodell Pratt with a patent date of AUG-18-1895
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now this is how they look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking
> 
> Alonso


*woodworm*

I found this website, if you take a look at "No1515 Large Hand drill" has a price of close to $100. Mmmm not bad when I originally paid $4 for it right?

eBay has a similar one with a missing handle for close to $50

Another one for $13 BIN

This is a really nice one I'll keep a close eye on it


----------



## woodworm

Alonso83 said:


> *Now its turn for the hand drills...*
> 
> Hey Folks,
> 
> I've been quite busy on the shop working on restoring the tools that I got recently on a flea market.
> 
> I got a couple of hand drills that were in a really sad shape.
> 
> Like always, I like to get them back to life and gave them a really nice look.
> 
> This is what I got at the flea market
> 
> Stanley Hand drill type B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodell Pratt with a patent date of AUG-18-1895
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now this is how they look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking
> 
> Alonso


Thank you Alonso for the info and the links. 
Unfortunately I could not login my eBay account. I think I got to open new one.
Thanks again, Alonso.


----------



## JohnsenTheNorseSwede

Alonso83 said:


> *Now its turn for the hand drills...*
> 
> Hey Folks,
> 
> I've been quite busy on the shop working on restoring the tools that I got recently on a flea market.
> 
> I got a couple of hand drills that were in a really sad shape.
> 
> Like always, I like to get them back to life and gave them a really nice look.
> 
> This is what I got at the flea market
> 
> Stanley Hand drill type B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodell Pratt with a patent date of AUG-18-1895
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now this is how they look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking
> 
> Alonso


Sweet!


----------



## Timbo

Alonso83 said:


> *Now its turn for the hand drills...*
> 
> Hey Folks,
> 
> I've been quite busy on the shop working on restoring the tools that I got recently on a flea market.
> 
> I got a couple of hand drills that were in a really sad shape.
> 
> Like always, I like to get them back to life and gave them a really nice look.
> 
> This is what I got at the flea market
> 
> Stanley Hand drill type B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodell Pratt with a patent date of AUG-18-1895
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now this is how they look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking
> 
> Alonso


Nice Alonso, good job on both, I like the Goodell Pratt, is it a two speed?


----------



## Alonso83

Alonso83 said:


> *Now its turn for the hand drills...*
> 
> Hey Folks,
> 
> I've been quite busy on the shop working on restoring the tools that I got recently on a flea market.
> 
> I got a couple of hand drills that were in a really sad shape.
> 
> Like always, I like to get them back to life and gave them a really nice look.
> 
> This is what I got at the flea market
> 
> Stanley Hand drill type B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodell Pratt with a patent date of AUG-18-1895
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now this is how they look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking
> 
> Alonso


Thanks Timbo, yes it is a two speed hand drill


----------



## Alonso83

*Shelton No4.. Very nice find*

Hey Folks,

Yesterday my dad and I went to a local flea market and we found several items that we really liked and of course we ended up taking home, among those there was a bench plane that caught the attention of my dad. I never heard anything about them before.

However I did my homework and this is what I found..
Shelton Plane & Tool Mfg. Co. made planes in Shelton , Conn., from 1932 until 1954..when they sold thier plane division to Stanley due to the basic fact that they could just not compete with them financially.They made what were called "industrial" planes as well as a higher quality Bailey type.

Well that sounds interesting… maybe I got a little gem and I don't even know

Pretty much this is what I got in just about the same condition, I got to say that I forgot to take the "before" pictures again… silly me…




























And know this is how it looks









































































I really think that this plane could use a new Hook blade to get the most out of it, also the main feature that make us keep the plane was the adjusting mechanism looks unique even thought it may not be the most practical system.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Boneski

Alonso83 said:


> *Shelton No4.. Very nice find*
> 
> Hey Folks,
> 
> Yesterday my dad and I went to a local flea market and we found several items that we really liked and of course we ended up taking home, among those there was a bench plane that caught the attention of my dad. I never heard anything about them before.
> 
> However I did my homework and this is what I found..
> Shelton Plane & Tool Mfg. Co. made planes in Shelton , Conn., from 1932 until 1954..when they sold thier plane division to Stanley due to the basic fact that they could just not compete with them financially.They made what were called "industrial" planes as well as a higher quality Bailey type.
> 
> Well that sounds interesting… maybe I got a little gem and I don't even know
> 
> Pretty much this is what I got in just about the same condition, I got to say that I forgot to take the "before" pictures again… silly me…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And know this is how it looks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really think that this plane could use a new Hook blade to get the most out of it, also the main feature that make us keep the plane was the adjusting mechanism looks unique even thought it may not be the most practical system.
> 
> Thanks for looking.


Nice resto Alonso, well pretty good for a flea market find anyway!
Check out the no7 jointer I did recently if you're interested.


----------



## sbryan55

Alonso83 said:


> *Shelton No4.. Very nice find*
> 
> Hey Folks,
> 
> Yesterday my dad and I went to a local flea market and we found several items that we really liked and of course we ended up taking home, among those there was a bench plane that caught the attention of my dad. I never heard anything about them before.
> 
> However I did my homework and this is what I found..
> Shelton Plane & Tool Mfg. Co. made planes in Shelton , Conn., from 1932 until 1954..when they sold thier plane division to Stanley due to the basic fact that they could just not compete with them financially.They made what were called "industrial" planes as well as a higher quality Bailey type.
> 
> Well that sounds interesting… maybe I got a little gem and I don't even know
> 
> Pretty much this is what I got in just about the same condition, I got to say that I forgot to take the "before" pictures again… silly me…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And know this is how it looks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really think that this plane could use a new Hook blade to get the most out of it, also the main feature that make us keep the plane was the adjusting mechanism looks unique even thought it may not be the most practical system.
> 
> Thanks for looking.


Alonso, this is a nice restoration. This certainly gives the plane a new lease on life and it looks at least as good as it did when it was originally manufactured.


----------



## kosta

Alonso83 said:


> *Shelton No4.. Very nice find*
> 
> Hey Folks,
> 
> Yesterday my dad and I went to a local flea market and we found several items that we really liked and of course we ended up taking home, among those there was a bench plane that caught the attention of my dad. I never heard anything about them before.
> 
> However I did my homework and this is what I found..
> Shelton Plane & Tool Mfg. Co. made planes in Shelton , Conn., from 1932 until 1954..when they sold thier plane division to Stanley due to the basic fact that they could just not compete with them financially.They made what were called "industrial" planes as well as a higher quality Bailey type.
> 
> Well that sounds interesting… maybe I got a little gem and I don't even know
> 
> Pretty much this is what I got in just about the same condition, I got to say that I forgot to take the "before" pictures again… silly me…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And know this is how it looks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really think that this plane could use a new Hook blade to get the most out of it, also the main feature that make us keep the plane was the adjusting mechanism looks unique even thought it may not be the most practical system.
> 
> Thanks for looking.


damn that looks brand new


----------



## ChesapeakeBob

Alonso83 said:


> *Shelton No4.. Very nice find*
> 
> Hey Folks,
> 
> Yesterday my dad and I went to a local flea market and we found several items that we really liked and of course we ended up taking home, among those there was a bench plane that caught the attention of my dad. I never heard anything about them before.
> 
> However I did my homework and this is what I found..
> Shelton Plane & Tool Mfg. Co. made planes in Shelton , Conn., from 1932 until 1954..when they sold thier plane division to Stanley due to the basic fact that they could just not compete with them financially.They made what were called "industrial" planes as well as a higher quality Bailey type.
> 
> Well that sounds interesting… maybe I got a little gem and I don't even know
> 
> Pretty much this is what I got in just about the same condition, I got to say that I forgot to take the "before" pictures again… silly me…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And know this is how it looks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really think that this plane could use a new Hook blade to get the most out of it, also the main feature that make us keep the plane was the adjusting mechanism looks unique even thought it may not be the most practical system.
> 
> Thanks for looking.


Alonso, 
Looks great!

How do you tape off the the planes when you are painting them? I would like to see some pictures of the planes while they are taped and during and immediately after the paint does on.

Thanks!
CB


----------



## Alonso83

Alonso83 said:


> *Shelton No4.. Very nice find*
> 
> Hey Folks,
> 
> Yesterday my dad and I went to a local flea market and we found several items that we really liked and of course we ended up taking home, among those there was a bench plane that caught the attention of my dad. I never heard anything about them before.
> 
> However I did my homework and this is what I found..
> Shelton Plane & Tool Mfg. Co. made planes in Shelton , Conn., from 1932 until 1954..when they sold thier plane division to Stanley due to the basic fact that they could just not compete with them financially.They made what were called "industrial" planes as well as a higher quality Bailey type.
> 
> Well that sounds interesting… maybe I got a little gem and I don't even know
> 
> Pretty much this is what I got in just about the same condition, I got to say that I forgot to take the "before" pictures again… silly me…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And know this is how it looks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really think that this plane could use a new Hook blade to get the most out of it, also the main feature that make us keep the plane was the adjusting mechanism looks unique even thought it may not be the most practical system.
> 
> Thanks for looking.


*Bob*

On this one, all the masking work was a bit more challenging, since all the brass hardware that you see on the pictures is riveted to the lever, it took somewhere around 1/2 hr just to have masked correctly before I started painting, but basically just some 3/8" wide strips of masking tape, should do the trick, a sharp exacto knife and thats about it.


----------



## PurpLev

Alonso83 said:


> *Shelton No4.. Very nice find*
> 
> Hey Folks,
> 
> Yesterday my dad and I went to a local flea market and we found several items that we really liked and of course we ended up taking home, among those there was a bench plane that caught the attention of my dad. I never heard anything about them before.
> 
> However I did my homework and this is what I found..
> Shelton Plane & Tool Mfg. Co. made planes in Shelton , Conn., from 1932 until 1954..when they sold thier plane division to Stanley due to the basic fact that they could just not compete with them financially.They made what were called "industrial" planes as well as a higher quality Bailey type.
> 
> Well that sounds interesting… maybe I got a little gem and I don't even know
> 
> Pretty much this is what I got in just about the same condition, I got to say that I forgot to take the "before" pictures again… silly me…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And know this is how it looks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really think that this plane could use a new Hook blade to get the most out of it, also the main feature that make us keep the plane was the adjusting mechanism looks unique even thought it may not be the most practical system.
> 
> Thanks for looking.


good looking scrub plane. what are you using for the japaning? or is this paint?


----------



## 8iowa

Alonso83 said:


> *Shelton No4.. Very nice find*
> 
> Hey Folks,
> 
> Yesterday my dad and I went to a local flea market and we found several items that we really liked and of course we ended up taking home, among those there was a bench plane that caught the attention of my dad. I never heard anything about them before.
> 
> However I did my homework and this is what I found..
> Shelton Plane & Tool Mfg. Co. made planes in Shelton , Conn., from 1932 until 1954..when they sold thier plane division to Stanley due to the basic fact that they could just not compete with them financially.They made what were called "industrial" planes as well as a higher quality Bailey type.
> 
> Well that sounds interesting… maybe I got a little gem and I don't even know
> 
> Pretty much this is what I got in just about the same condition, I got to say that I forgot to take the "before" pictures again… silly me…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And know this is how it looks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really think that this plane could use a new Hook blade to get the most out of it, also the main feature that make us keep the plane was the adjusting mechanism looks unique even thought it may not be the most practical system.
> 
> Thanks for looking.


I'm noticing that hand plane restorations are becoming frequent posts here on LJ. Also interesting is the fact that they are intended to be working tools - not just a decoration on the shelf.

Is the hand plane making a comeback? Certainly every woodworking catalog now offers a selection. Maybe now is the time to purchase these old tools at garage sales, antique stores, and flea markets, before the dealears wise up to the demand and raise prices.

Chris Schwarz at "Popular Woodworking" has made a believer out of me. I now know that I don't need to buy an 8" or 10" jointer in order to flatten a board.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

Alonso83 said:


> *Shelton No4.. Very nice find*
> 
> Hey Folks,
> 
> Yesterday my dad and I went to a local flea market and we found several items that we really liked and of course we ended up taking home, among those there was a bench plane that caught the attention of my dad. I never heard anything about them before.
> 
> However I did my homework and this is what I found..
> Shelton Plane & Tool Mfg. Co. made planes in Shelton , Conn., from 1932 until 1954..when they sold thier plane division to Stanley due to the basic fact that they could just not compete with them financially.They made what were called "industrial" planes as well as a higher quality Bailey type.
> 
> Well that sounds interesting… maybe I got a little gem and I don't even know
> 
> Pretty much this is what I got in just about the same condition, I got to say that I forgot to take the "before" pictures again… silly me…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And know this is how it looks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really think that this plane could use a new Hook blade to get the most out of it, also the main feature that make us keep the plane was the adjusting mechanism looks unique even thought it may not be the most practical system.
> 
> Thanks for looking.


Great job on the plane.


----------



## stefang

Alonso83 said:


> *Shelton No4.. Very nice find*
> 
> Hey Folks,
> 
> Yesterday my dad and I went to a local flea market and we found several items that we really liked and of course we ended up taking home, among those there was a bench plane that caught the attention of my dad. I never heard anything about them before.
> 
> However I did my homework and this is what I found..
> Shelton Plane & Tool Mfg. Co. made planes in Shelton , Conn., from 1932 until 1954..when they sold thier plane division to Stanley due to the basic fact that they could just not compete with them financially.They made what were called "industrial" planes as well as a higher quality Bailey type.
> 
> Well that sounds interesting… maybe I got a little gem and I don't even know
> 
> Pretty much this is what I got in just about the same condition, I got to say that I forgot to take the "before" pictures again… silly me…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And know this is how it looks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really think that this plane could use a new Hook blade to get the most out of it, also the main feature that make us keep the plane was the adjusting mechanism looks unique even thought it may not be the most practical system.
> 
> Thanks for looking.


Awesome restoration. I could hardly believe how well it came out. I've never seen a plane with an adjuster like that before. I'm especially glad you intend to actually use it. That's what tools are for.


----------



## Ferndale

Alonso83 said:


> *Shelton No4.. Very nice find*
> 
> Hey Folks,
> 
> Yesterday my dad and I went to a local flea market and we found several items that we really liked and of course we ended up taking home, among those there was a bench plane that caught the attention of my dad. I never heard anything about them before.
> 
> However I did my homework and this is what I found..
> Shelton Plane & Tool Mfg. Co. made planes in Shelton , Conn., from 1932 until 1954..when they sold thier plane division to Stanley due to the basic fact that they could just not compete with them financially.They made what were called "industrial" planes as well as a higher quality Bailey type.
> 
> Well that sounds interesting… maybe I got a little gem and I don't even know
> 
> Pretty much this is what I got in just about the same condition, I got to say that I forgot to take the "before" pictures again… silly me…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And know this is how it looks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really think that this plane could use a new Hook blade to get the most out of it, also the main feature that make us keep the plane was the adjusting mechanism looks unique even thought it may not be the most practical system.
> 
> Thanks for looking.


I just won a Shelton #4 on ebay, and plan to put it back to work. I'm curious, is that another blade tucked under the Shelton blade? The "before" photo shows a short blade, but the "after" shots shows what looks like two blades, one of them much longer than the other.


----------



## stefang

Alonso83 said:


> *Shelton No4.. Very nice find*
> 
> Hey Folks,
> 
> Yesterday my dad and I went to a local flea market and we found several items that we really liked and of course we ended up taking home, among those there was a bench plane that caught the attention of my dad. I never heard anything about them before.
> 
> However I did my homework and this is what I found..
> Shelton Plane & Tool Mfg. Co. made planes in Shelton , Conn., from 1932 until 1954..when they sold thier plane division to Stanley due to the basic fact that they could just not compete with them financially.They made what were called "industrial" planes as well as a higher quality Bailey type.
> 
> Well that sounds interesting… maybe I got a little gem and I don't even know
> 
> Pretty much this is what I got in just about the same condition, I got to say that I forgot to take the "before" pictures again… silly me…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And know this is how it looks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really think that this plane could use a new Hook blade to get the most out of it, also the main feature that make us keep the plane was the adjusting mechanism looks unique even thought it may not be the most practical system.
> 
> Thanks for looking.


Fantastic restoration. Looks like a seriously well made plane to me.


----------



## Bobby101

Alonso83 said:


> *Shelton No4.. Very nice find*
> 
> Hey Folks,
> 
> Yesterday my dad and I went to a local flea market and we found several items that we really liked and of course we ended up taking home, among those there was a bench plane that caught the attention of my dad. I never heard anything about them before.
> 
> However I did my homework and this is what I found..
> Shelton Plane & Tool Mfg. Co. made planes in Shelton , Conn., from 1932 until 1954..when they sold thier plane division to Stanley due to the basic fact that they could just not compete with them financially.They made what were called "industrial" planes as well as a higher quality Bailey type.
> 
> Well that sounds interesting… maybe I got a little gem and I don't even know
> 
> Pretty much this is what I got in just about the same condition, I got to say that I forgot to take the "before" pictures again… silly me…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And know this is how it looks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really think that this plane could use a new Hook blade to get the most out of it, also the main feature that make us keep the plane was the adjusting mechanism looks unique even thought it may not be the most practical system.
> 
> Thanks for looking.


Hey great job on the plane! Recently at an auction I won a pail full of planes! Among them, a shelton no.4! I plan to fix it up but the bald is shot! Do you know of any one who makes a replacement blade?


----------



## Alonso83

*Stanley No 102 and a little bit of work on a No 220*

Folks,

This last weekend I was able to get to work on a block plane that I just left aside the day I got it, also I was able to do some more work on a No 220 that I blogged here a few days ago. Its really impressive how a couple of hours of work can change a tool so dramatically not just to look better but also to perform better.

Sorry about the blurry photos but again I forgot to take some pics before starting the restoration and I just got a couple of screenshots from the seller



















Now…




























And this is when I got the No 220










And this is after a little bit of clean up










However I had the feeling that I could do something else to improve it even more

After the second attempt to restored























































Nice couple right?

Thanks for looking


----------



## davidmicraig

Alonso83 said:


> *Stanley No 102 and a little bit of work on a No 220*
> 
> Folks,
> 
> This last weekend I was able to get to work on a block plane that I just left aside the day I got it, also I was able to do some more work on a No 220 that I blogged here a few days ago. Its really impressive how a couple of hours of work can change a tool so dramatically not just to look better but also to perform better.
> 
> Sorry about the blurry photos but again I forgot to take some pics before starting the restoration and I just got a couple of screenshots from the seller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is when I got the No 220
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is after a little bit of clean up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However I had the feeling that I could do something else to improve it even more
> 
> After the second attempt to restored
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice couple right?
> 
> Thanks for looking


Looking good Alonso. That logo was used by Stanley between 1912 - 1918, so you have a very nice looking, very old plane to add to your collection. If you ever need a resource to determine the age of your planes by logo, there is a neat little page here that can gives the logos and the years in which they were in use.

David


----------



## Alonso83

Alonso83 said:


> *Stanley No 102 and a little bit of work on a No 220*
> 
> Folks,
> 
> This last weekend I was able to get to work on a block plane that I just left aside the day I got it, also I was able to do some more work on a No 220 that I blogged here a few days ago. Its really impressive how a couple of hours of work can change a tool so dramatically not just to look better but also to perform better.
> 
> Sorry about the blurry photos but again I forgot to take some pics before starting the restoration and I just got a couple of screenshots from the seller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is when I got the No 220
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is after a little bit of clean up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However I had the feeling that I could do something else to improve it even more
> 
> After the second attempt to restored
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice couple right?
> 
> Thanks for looking


Thanks David,

I think I know what page are you talking about, it must be somewhere here on my favorites, but thanks anyways…. hey btw I think the link is broken…. 

Alonso


----------



## davidmicraig

Alonso83 said:


> *Stanley No 102 and a little bit of work on a No 220*
> 
> Folks,
> 
> This last weekend I was able to get to work on a block plane that I just left aside the day I got it, also I was able to do some more work on a No 220 that I blogged here a few days ago. Its really impressive how a couple of hours of work can change a tool so dramatically not just to look better but also to perform better.
> 
> Sorry about the blurry photos but again I forgot to take some pics before starting the restoration and I just got a couple of screenshots from the seller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is when I got the No 220
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is after a little bit of clean up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However I had the feeling that I could do something else to improve it even more
> 
> After the second attempt to restored
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice couple right?
> 
> Thanks for looking


Thanks Alonso, link is now corrected


----------



## PurpLev

Alonso83 said:


> *Stanley No 102 and a little bit of work on a No 220*
> 
> Folks,
> 
> This last weekend I was able to get to work on a block plane that I just left aside the day I got it, also I was able to do some more work on a No 220 that I blogged here a few days ago. Its really impressive how a couple of hours of work can change a tool so dramatically not just to look better but also to perform better.
> 
> Sorry about the blurry photos but again I forgot to take some pics before starting the restoration and I just got a couple of screenshots from the seller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is when I got the No 220
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is after a little bit of clean up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However I had the feeling that I could do something else to improve it even more
> 
> After the second attempt to restored
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice couple right?
> 
> Thanks for looking


nicely done as usual- and now - for something completely different. how about some woodworking work? ;o) lol


----------



## gizmodyne

Alonso83 said:


> *Stanley No 102 and a little bit of work on a No 220*
> 
> Folks,
> 
> This last weekend I was able to get to work on a block plane that I just left aside the day I got it, also I was able to do some more work on a No 220 that I blogged here a few days ago. Its really impressive how a couple of hours of work can change a tool so dramatically not just to look better but also to perform better.
> 
> Sorry about the blurry photos but again I forgot to take some pics before starting the restoration and I just got a couple of screenshots from the seller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is when I got the No 220
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is after a little bit of clean up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However I had the feeling that I could do something else to improve it even more
> 
> After the second attempt to restored
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice couple right?
> 
> Thanks for looking


Nice work.

Did you know there will be a Lie-Nielsen event at Cerritos Community College on this Fri and Sat. Ron Hock will be there selling replacement blades as well. I am thinking about going down and getting a replacement blade for a no. 4
They will be doing plane tuning demos.


----------



## Alonso83

Alonso83 said:


> *Stanley No 102 and a little bit of work on a No 220*
> 
> Folks,
> 
> This last weekend I was able to get to work on a block plane that I just left aside the day I got it, also I was able to do some more work on a No 220 that I blogged here a few days ago. Its really impressive how a couple of hours of work can change a tool so dramatically not just to look better but also to perform better.
> 
> Sorry about the blurry photos but again I forgot to take some pics before starting the restoration and I just got a couple of screenshots from the seller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is when I got the No 220
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is after a little bit of clean up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However I had the feeling that I could do something else to improve it even more
> 
> After the second attempt to restored
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice couple right?
> 
> Thanks for looking


Hey Sharon,

It is woodworking related!! kind of I think ;~), perhaps if this forum was related to car design/build I will be restoring ratchets, sockets and wrenches… RMAO


----------



## Alonso83

Alonso83 said:


> *Stanley No 102 and a little bit of work on a No 220*
> 
> Folks,
> 
> This last weekend I was able to get to work on a block plane that I just left aside the day I got it, also I was able to do some more work on a No 220 that I blogged here a few days ago. Its really impressive how a couple of hours of work can change a tool so dramatically not just to look better but also to perform better.
> 
> Sorry about the blurry photos but again I forgot to take some pics before starting the restoration and I just got a couple of screenshots from the seller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is when I got the No 220
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is after a little bit of clean up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However I had the feeling that I could do something else to improve it even more
> 
> After the second attempt to restored
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice couple right?
> 
> Thanks for looking


*gizmodyne*

Yes I'm aware of the Lie-Nielsen event, I have that down on the agenda for over a month it really close to home (less than 5 minutes), I can't let that go by, I think I'll be there on Friday the last couple of hours (4-6) I think. I hope to get some new toys too..


----------



## PurpLev

Alonso83 said:


> *Stanley No 102 and a little bit of work on a No 220*
> 
> Folks,
> 
> This last weekend I was able to get to work on a block plane that I just left aside the day I got it, also I was able to do some more work on a No 220 that I blogged here a few days ago. Its really impressive how a couple of hours of work can change a tool so dramatically not just to look better but also to perform better.
> 
> Sorry about the blurry photos but again I forgot to take some pics before starting the restoration and I just got a couple of screenshots from the seller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is when I got the No 220
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is after a little bit of clean up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However I had the feeling that I could do something else to improve it even more
> 
> After the second attempt to restored
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice couple right?
> 
> Thanks for looking


you're doing good Alonso! with that arsenal of finely tuned and clean tools you'll have an easier time around when it comes down to working the wood! that is impressive work right there.


----------



## stefang

Alonso83 said:


> *Stanley No 102 and a little bit of work on a No 220*
> 
> Folks,
> 
> This last weekend I was able to get to work on a block plane that I just left aside the day I got it, also I was able to do some more work on a No 220 that I blogged here a few days ago. Its really impressive how a couple of hours of work can change a tool so dramatically not just to look better but also to perform better.
> 
> Sorry about the blurry photos but again I forgot to take some pics before starting the restoration and I just got a couple of screenshots from the seller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is when I got the No 220
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is after a little bit of clean up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However I had the feeling that I could do something else to improve it even more
> 
> After the second attempt to restored
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice couple right?
> 
> Thanks for looking


Great restoration job Alonzo. It sure would be interesting to know where those planes have been and what they have done.


----------



## Alonso83

*Stanley No 118 & No 130 great block planes!!!!*

Hey folks,

I've been quite busy on the shop and I didn't had time to make new entries on my blog, but here I'm again.

In the last trip to the local flea market, I was able to get quite a lot of tools that need some attention, between some of then there was a couple of nice Stanley block planes, (# 130 & 118) This is what I got.

Stanley No 130




























Stanley No 118



















Like always, after some work they turned out nicely..



















Lapped sole and side walls
































































Honed blade










A group picture










Thanks for looking


----------



## Ecocandle

Alonso83 said:


> *Stanley No 118 & No 130 great block planes!!!!*
> 
> Hey folks,
> 
> I've been quite busy on the shop and I didn't had time to make new entries on my blog, but here I'm again.
> 
> In the last trip to the local flea market, I was able to get quite a lot of tools that need some attention, between some of then there was a couple of nice Stanley block planes, (# 130 & 118) This is what I got.
> 
> Stanley No 130
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanley No 118
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like always, after some work they turned out nicely..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lapped sole and side walls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honed blade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A group picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking


Those are beautiful. What does lapped mean?


----------



## Alonso83

Alonso83 said:


> *Stanley No 118 & No 130 great block planes!!!!*
> 
> Hey folks,
> 
> I've been quite busy on the shop and I didn't had time to make new entries on my blog, but here I'm again.
> 
> In the last trip to the local flea market, I was able to get quite a lot of tools that need some attention, between some of then there was a couple of nice Stanley block planes, (# 130 & 118) This is what I got.
> 
> Stanley No 130
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanley No 118
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like always, after some work they turned out nicely..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lapped sole and side walls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honed blade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A group picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking


Brian,

Perhaps this may help you

Alonso


----------



## hunter71

Alonso83 said:


> *Stanley No 118 & No 130 great block planes!!!!*
> 
> Hey folks,
> 
> I've been quite busy on the shop and I didn't had time to make new entries on my blog, but here I'm again.
> 
> In the last trip to the local flea market, I was able to get quite a lot of tools that need some attention, between some of then there was a couple of nice Stanley block planes, (# 130 & 118) This is what I got.
> 
> Stanley No 130
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanley No 118
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like always, after some work they turned out nicely..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lapped sole and side walls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honed blade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A group picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking


You got my attention. I have a couple planes around the shop, some I use, some just sitting on shelves. I began looking up Stanley Planes 
http://homepages.sover.net/~nichael/nlc-wood/stanref-num.html The authors comments are quite personalized, but some good information can be found.
There certainly are a lot of different ones. Some quite valuable. Think I will sort out mine today. Yours are beautiful.


----------



## sbryan55

Alonso83 said:


> *Stanley No 118 & No 130 great block planes!!!!*
> 
> Hey folks,
> 
> I've been quite busy on the shop and I didn't had time to make new entries on my blog, but here I'm again.
> 
> In the last trip to the local flea market, I was able to get quite a lot of tools that need some attention, between some of then there was a couple of nice Stanley block planes, (# 130 & 118) This is what I got.
> 
> Stanley No 130
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanley No 118
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like always, after some work they turned out nicely..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lapped sole and side walls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honed blade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A group picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking


Alonso, these look pretty good. At this rate you are going to run out of room to store this collection that you are building.


----------



## WayneC

Alonso83 said:


> *Stanley No 118 & No 130 great block planes!!!!*
> 
> Hey folks,
> 
> I've been quite busy on the shop and I didn't had time to make new entries on my blog, but here I'm again.
> 
> In the last trip to the local flea market, I was able to get quite a lot of tools that need some attention, between some of then there was a couple of nice Stanley block planes, (# 130 & 118) This is what I got.
> 
> Stanley No 130
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanley No 118
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like always, after some work they turned out nicely..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lapped sole and side walls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honed blade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A group picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking


I'm surprised how well the 118 cleaned up. Very nice. You done a #65 yet?

Hunter check out Patrick's Blood and Gore….

http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan0a.html

This site has very good descriptions of stanley planes and covers all models.


----------



## bigike

Alonso83 said:


> *Stanley No 118 & No 130 great block planes!!!!*
> 
> Hey folks,
> 
> I've been quite busy on the shop and I didn't had time to make new entries on my blog, but here I'm again.
> 
> In the last trip to the local flea market, I was able to get quite a lot of tools that need some attention, between some of then there was a couple of nice Stanley block planes, (# 130 & 118) This is what I got.
> 
> Stanley No 130
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanley No 118
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like always, after some work they turned out nicely..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lapped sole and side walls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honed blade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A group picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking


nice work, there is a guy selling one of these (#130) on ebay.com right now for a real good price.


----------



## Alonso83

Alonso83 said:


> *Stanley No 118 & No 130 great block planes!!!!*
> 
> Hey folks,
> 
> I've been quite busy on the shop and I didn't had time to make new entries on my blog, but here I'm again.
> 
> In the last trip to the local flea market, I was able to get quite a lot of tools that need some attention, between some of then there was a couple of nice Stanley block planes, (# 130 & 118) This is what I got.
> 
> Stanley No 130
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanley No 118
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like always, after some work they turned out nicely..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lapped sole and side walls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honed blade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A group picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking


Scott,

You are correct, I'm already running out of space to store all of my plane collection, I hope this coming weekend start with the Plane cabinet storage project.

Wayne,

Not yet, I'm still waiting to get a couple of decent #65's, 60 1/2's & 18's


----------



## WayneC

Alonso83 said:


> *Stanley No 118 & No 130 great block planes!!!!*
> 
> Hey folks,
> 
> I've been quite busy on the shop and I didn't had time to make new entries on my blog, but here I'm again.
> 
> In the last trip to the local flea market, I was able to get quite a lot of tools that need some attention, between some of then there was a couple of nice Stanley block planes, (# 130 & 118) This is what I got.
> 
> Stanley No 130
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanley No 118
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like always, after some work they turned out nicely..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lapped sole and side walls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honed blade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A group picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking


Good luck finding them. I really like their design and the way feel in use. I have a #65 with a hock blade that performs as well as my LN 60 1/2.


----------



## JeffR

Alonso83 said:


> *Stanley No 118 & No 130 great block planes!!!!*
> 
> Hey folks,
> 
> I've been quite busy on the shop and I didn't had time to make new entries on my blog, but here I'm again.
> 
> In the last trip to the local flea market, I was able to get quite a lot of tools that need some attention, between some of then there was a couple of nice Stanley block planes, (# 130 & 118) This is what I got.
> 
> Stanley No 130
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanley No 118
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like always, after some work they turned out nicely..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lapped sole and side walls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honed blade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A group picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking


Alonso,

New member here. I really admire your work, you do a fine job of restoration while still leaving a bit of the age in the tool. Can you comment on your current cleaning, prepping, painting methods? I like the patina you leave on the tools you re-finish and would like to get similar results. Are you still using Evaporust (and elbow grease) as your primary cleaner? When you are re-painting, do you remove all old paint first, what do you use for paint removal? What type of paint are you using? Just using brasso and a buffing wheel to clean brass? On the wood handles, you must be careful with the sanding, what do you use to prep and then finish the wood. What are you using for final oiling of the tool?

Ha, lots of question for a new guy eh??

Thanks for any advice, I look forward to posting some photos as I find some old rusting chunks to make useable again.


----------



## Alonso83

Alonso83 said:


> *Stanley No 118 & No 130 great block planes!!!!*
> 
> Hey folks,
> 
> I've been quite busy on the shop and I didn't had time to make new entries on my blog, but here I'm again.
> 
> In the last trip to the local flea market, I was able to get quite a lot of tools that need some attention, between some of then there was a couple of nice Stanley block planes, (# 130 & 118) This is what I got.
> 
> Stanley No 130
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanley No 118
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like always, after some work they turned out nicely..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lapped sole and side walls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honed blade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A group picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking


Jeff,

Thanks for your comment, I'm glad you like my work, and don't worry about many questions, if I can answer them we should be okay. I'll come back with an answer for your questions in a bit.

Alonso


----------



## a1Jim

Alonso83 said:


> *Stanley No 118 & No 130 great block planes!!!!*
> 
> Hey folks,
> 
> I've been quite busy on the shop and I didn't had time to make new entries on my blog, but here I'm again.
> 
> In the last trip to the local flea market, I was able to get quite a lot of tools that need some attention, between some of then there was a couple of nice Stanley block planes, (# 130 & 118) This is what I got.
> 
> Stanley No 130
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanley No 118
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like always, after some work they turned out nicely..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lapped sole and side walls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honed blade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A group picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking


Very nice planes


----------



## Alonso83

*I finally got it... still looking for a couple more *

Hey Folks,

I've been pretty busy working on the shop lately, between plane restoration and a few past due projects that I had, I didn't have time to make a new blog entry until now.

Last week I got a lot with 10 bench planes out eBay, for a pretty good price. Out of those 10 planes there were 2 No's 7 and 1 No 8. I couldn't believe it, mi first No 8, and it was on a very sad condition. It is a No 8 Type 9 1902-1907, yes this baby is somewhere between 103 and 108 years old, I still can't understand how some individuals may let this kind of tools get into such bad condition.










At the moment of the picture I had already worked on the knob and Tote, originally the knob was totally broken into 2 separate pieces, as well the Tote.



















Do you see what I see? It seems like one of the previous owners replace the frog with an newer model with a frog adjusting screw but the body has no hole for this, now I need to look for the correct frog, anyone out there willing to sell me one?










After working with the Evaporust, doing some wire brushing, some lapping, I stripped the remaining old Japanning, applied 3 coats of black enamel paint and baked them at 320 for 20 to 25 minutes, My dad fixed the Tote with a new method that I haven't seen before, and all I can say is that its holding like a brand new Tote, I applied 3 coats of polyurethane and sanded them off with a 320 grit between coats follow with 2 coats of paste wax and buffed with a 0000 Steel wool. I sharpened the blade using the scary method, and set up a microbevel at 30 degrees.

The final product










The giant is back on business














































Thanks for looking.

Alonso


----------



## a1Jim

Alonso83 said:


> *I finally got it... still looking for a couple more *
> 
> Hey Folks,
> 
> I've been pretty busy working on the shop lately, between plane restoration and a few past due projects that I had, I didn't have time to make a new blog entry until now.
> 
> Last week I got a lot with 10 bench planes out eBay, for a pretty good price. Out of those 10 planes there were 2 No's 7 and 1 No 8. I couldn't believe it, mi first No 8, and it was on a very sad condition. It is a No 8 Type 9 1902-1907, yes this baby is somewhere between 103 and 108 years old, I still can't understand how some individuals may let this kind of tools get into such bad condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the moment of the picture I had already worked on the knob and Tote, originally the knob was totally broken into 2 separate pieces, as well the Tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see what I see? It seems like one of the previous owners replace the frog with an newer model with a frog adjusting screw but the body has no hole for this, now I need to look for the correct frog, anyone out there willing to sell me one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After working with the Evaporust, doing some wire brushing, some lapping, I stripped the remaining old Japanning, applied 3 coats of black enamel paint and baked them at 320 for 20 to 25 minutes, My dad fixed the Tote with a new method that I haven't seen before, and all I can say is that its holding like a brand new Tote, I applied 3 coats of polyurethane and sanded them off with a 320 grit between coats follow with 2 coats of paste wax and buffed with a 0000 Steel wool. I sharpened the blade using the scary method, and set up a microbevel at 30 degrees.
> 
> The final product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The giant is back on business
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Alonso


Wow that looks wonderful Alonso


----------



## Jimi_C

Alonso83 said:


> *I finally got it... still looking for a couple more *
> 
> Hey Folks,
> 
> I've been pretty busy working on the shop lately, between plane restoration and a few past due projects that I had, I didn't have time to make a new blog entry until now.
> 
> Last week I got a lot with 10 bench planes out eBay, for a pretty good price. Out of those 10 planes there were 2 No's 7 and 1 No 8. I couldn't believe it, mi first No 8, and it was on a very sad condition. It is a No 8 Type 9 1902-1907, yes this baby is somewhere between 103 and 108 years old, I still can't understand how some individuals may let this kind of tools get into such bad condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the moment of the picture I had already worked on the knob and Tote, originally the knob was totally broken into 2 separate pieces, as well the Tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see what I see? It seems like one of the previous owners replace the frog with an newer model with a frog adjusting screw but the body has no hole for this, now I need to look for the correct frog, anyone out there willing to sell me one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After working with the Evaporust, doing some wire brushing, some lapping, I stripped the remaining old Japanning, applied 3 coats of black enamel paint and baked them at 320 for 20 to 25 minutes, My dad fixed the Tote with a new method that I haven't seen before, and all I can say is that its holding like a brand new Tote, I applied 3 coats of polyurethane and sanded them off with a 320 grit between coats follow with 2 coats of paste wax and buffed with a 0000 Steel wool. I sharpened the blade using the scary method, and set up a microbevel at 30 degrees.
> 
> The final product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The giant is back on business
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Alonso


I'm jealous, my #8 is still in beat up shape, haven't had a chance to work on it at all. I'm also still trying to find a replacement for the lever cap, since the one that came with the plane is broken quite severely. Looks great though


----------



## 8iowa

Alonso83 said:


> *I finally got it... still looking for a couple more *
> 
> Hey Folks,
> 
> I've been pretty busy working on the shop lately, between plane restoration and a few past due projects that I had, I didn't have time to make a new blog entry until now.
> 
> Last week I got a lot with 10 bench planes out eBay, for a pretty good price. Out of those 10 planes there were 2 No's 7 and 1 No 8. I couldn't believe it, mi first No 8, and it was on a very sad condition. It is a No 8 Type 9 1902-1907, yes this baby is somewhere between 103 and 108 years old, I still can't understand how some individuals may let this kind of tools get into such bad condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the moment of the picture I had already worked on the knob and Tote, originally the knob was totally broken into 2 separate pieces, as well the Tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see what I see? It seems like one of the previous owners replace the frog with an newer model with a frog adjusting screw but the body has no hole for this, now I need to look for the correct frog, anyone out there willing to sell me one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After working with the Evaporust, doing some wire brushing, some lapping, I stripped the remaining old Japanning, applied 3 coats of black enamel paint and baked them at 320 for 20 to 25 minutes, My dad fixed the Tote with a new method that I haven't seen before, and all I can say is that its holding like a brand new Tote, I applied 3 coats of polyurethane and sanded them off with a 320 grit between coats follow with 2 coats of paste wax and buffed with a 0000 Steel wool. I sharpened the blade using the scary method, and set up a microbevel at 30 degrees.
> 
> The final product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The giant is back on business
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Alonso


Your #8 is a Stanley/Bailey type II, which is one of Chris Schwarz's favorite planes. Chris, who is the editor of "Popular Woodworking", devotes a special write up on the type II in his new book "Handplane Essentials". If you don't yet have this book - get it.


----------



## Alonso83

Alonso83 said:


> *I finally got it... still looking for a couple more *
> 
> Hey Folks,
> 
> I've been pretty busy working on the shop lately, between plane restoration and a few past due projects that I had, I didn't have time to make a new blog entry until now.
> 
> Last week I got a lot with 10 bench planes out eBay, for a pretty good price. Out of those 10 planes there were 2 No's 7 and 1 No 8. I couldn't believe it, mi first No 8, and it was on a very sad condition. It is a No 8 Type 9 1902-1907, yes this baby is somewhere between 103 and 108 years old, I still can't understand how some individuals may let this kind of tools get into such bad condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the moment of the picture I had already worked on the knob and Tote, originally the knob was totally broken into 2 separate pieces, as well the Tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see what I see? It seems like one of the previous owners replace the frog with an newer model with a frog adjusting screw but the body has no hole for this, now I need to look for the correct frog, anyone out there willing to sell me one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After working with the Evaporust, doing some wire brushing, some lapping, I stripped the remaining old Japanning, applied 3 coats of black enamel paint and baked them at 320 for 20 to 25 minutes, My dad fixed the Tote with a new method that I haven't seen before, and all I can say is that its holding like a brand new Tote, I applied 3 coats of polyurethane and sanded them off with a 320 grit between coats follow with 2 coats of paste wax and buffed with a 0000 Steel wool. I sharpened the blade using the scary method, and set up a microbevel at 30 degrees.
> 
> The final product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The giant is back on business
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Alonso


8iowa,

I found this interesting, what characteristics did you see that I didn't see so that you determined this is a type 2 and not a type 9?


----------



## 8iowa

Alonso83 said:


> *I finally got it... still looking for a couple more *
> 
> Hey Folks,
> 
> I've been pretty busy working on the shop lately, between plane restoration and a few past due projects that I had, I didn't have time to make a new blog entry until now.
> 
> Last week I got a lot with 10 bench planes out eBay, for a pretty good price. Out of those 10 planes there were 2 No's 7 and 1 No 8. I couldn't believe it, mi first No 8, and it was on a very sad condition. It is a No 8 Type 9 1902-1907, yes this baby is somewhere between 103 and 108 years old, I still can't understand how some individuals may let this kind of tools get into such bad condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the moment of the picture I had already worked on the knob and Tote, originally the knob was totally broken into 2 separate pieces, as well the Tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see what I see? It seems like one of the previous owners replace the frog with an newer model with a frog adjusting screw but the body has no hole for this, now I need to look for the correct frog, anyone out there willing to sell me one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After working with the Evaporust, doing some wire brushing, some lapping, I stripped the remaining old Japanning, applied 3 coats of black enamel paint and baked them at 320 for 20 to 25 minutes, My dad fixed the Tote with a new method that I haven't seen before, and all I can say is that its holding like a brand new Tote, I applied 3 coats of polyurethane and sanded them off with a 320 grit between coats follow with 2 coats of paste wax and buffed with a 0000 Steel wool. I sharpened the blade using the scary method, and set up a microbevel at 30 degrees.
> 
> The final product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The giant is back on business
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Alonso


I'm far from an expert, but Schwarz's description of the type II stated that it was the only S/B plane to show three patent dates. Also the "mushroom" type front knob is unique to the type II. I would love to have a #8 in type II. This was a great find, a real stroke of fortune.

As I see it, the frequency of hand plane postings is an indication that hand plane use is making a strong comeback. It's obvious to me that the guys here who are putting forth the restoration efforts, intend to use these tools, and not just place them on display.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

Alonso83 said:


> *I finally got it... still looking for a couple more *
> 
> Hey Folks,
> 
> I've been pretty busy working on the shop lately, between plane restoration and a few past due projects that I had, I didn't have time to make a new blog entry until now.
> 
> Last week I got a lot with 10 bench planes out eBay, for a pretty good price. Out of those 10 planes there were 2 No's 7 and 1 No 8. I couldn't believe it, mi first No 8, and it was on a very sad condition. It is a No 8 Type 9 1902-1907, yes this baby is somewhere between 103 and 108 years old, I still can't understand how some individuals may let this kind of tools get into such bad condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the moment of the picture I had already worked on the knob and Tote, originally the knob was totally broken into 2 separate pieces, as well the Tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see what I see? It seems like one of the previous owners replace the frog with an newer model with a frog adjusting screw but the body has no hole for this, now I need to look for the correct frog, anyone out there willing to sell me one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After working with the Evaporust, doing some wire brushing, some lapping, I stripped the remaining old Japanning, applied 3 coats of black enamel paint and baked them at 320 for 20 to 25 minutes, My dad fixed the Tote with a new method that I haven't seen before, and all I can say is that its holding like a brand new Tote, I applied 3 coats of polyurethane and sanded them off with a 320 grit between coats follow with 2 coats of paste wax and buffed with a 0000 Steel wool. I sharpened the blade using the scary method, and set up a microbevel at 30 degrees.
> 
> The final product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The giant is back on business
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Alonso


Nice job!


----------



## Alonso83

Alonso83 said:


> *I finally got it... still looking for a couple more *
> 
> Hey Folks,
> 
> I've been pretty busy working on the shop lately, between plane restoration and a few past due projects that I had, I didn't have time to make a new blog entry until now.
> 
> Last week I got a lot with 10 bench planes out eBay, for a pretty good price. Out of those 10 planes there were 2 No's 7 and 1 No 8. I couldn't believe it, mi first No 8, and it was on a very sad condition. It is a No 8 Type 9 1902-1907, yes this baby is somewhere between 103 and 108 years old, I still can't understand how some individuals may let this kind of tools get into such bad condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the moment of the picture I had already worked on the knob and Tote, originally the knob was totally broken into 2 separate pieces, as well the Tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see what I see? It seems like one of the previous owners replace the frog with an newer model with a frog adjusting screw but the body has no hole for this, now I need to look for the correct frog, anyone out there willing to sell me one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After working with the Evaporust, doing some wire brushing, some lapping, I stripped the remaining old Japanning, applied 3 coats of black enamel paint and baked them at 320 for 20 to 25 minutes, My dad fixed the Tote with a new method that I haven't seen before, and all I can say is that its holding like a brand new Tote, I applied 3 coats of polyurethane and sanded them off with a 320 grit between coats follow with 2 coats of paste wax and buffed with a 0000 Steel wool. I sharpened the blade using the scary method, and set up a microbevel at 30 degrees.
> 
> The final product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The giant is back on business
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Alonso


8iowa,

This is what I see on the plane,

2 patent dates behind the frog.
No frog adjusting screw hole on the body / even though the frog has that little plate at the bottom of the frog to adjust the frog/ this is why I think one of the previous owners change the frog, perhaps the original got damage?
"B" Stamped on the body, under the Tote.

According to this website a type 2 should have a solid brass depth adjusting knob and the Bailey's patent stamped on the brass knob, and mine does not have any of those two, again type 9 seems to be a better match according to the webstie. Regardless yes, it is a great plane and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## 8iowa

Alonso83 said:


> *I finally got it... still looking for a couple more *
> 
> Hey Folks,
> 
> I've been pretty busy working on the shop lately, between plane restoration and a few past due projects that I had, I didn't have time to make a new blog entry until now.
> 
> Last week I got a lot with 10 bench planes out eBay, for a pretty good price. Out of those 10 planes there were 2 No's 7 and 1 No 8. I couldn't believe it, mi first No 8, and it was on a very sad condition. It is a No 8 Type 9 1902-1907, yes this baby is somewhere between 103 and 108 years old, I still can't understand how some individuals may let this kind of tools get into such bad condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the moment of the picture I had already worked on the knob and Tote, originally the knob was totally broken into 2 separate pieces, as well the Tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see what I see? It seems like one of the previous owners replace the frog with an newer model with a frog adjusting screw but the body has no hole for this, now I need to look for the correct frog, anyone out there willing to sell me one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After working with the Evaporust, doing some wire brushing, some lapping, I stripped the remaining old Japanning, applied 3 coats of black enamel paint and baked them at 320 for 20 to 25 minutes, My dad fixed the Tote with a new method that I haven't seen before, and all I can say is that its holding like a brand new Tote, I applied 3 coats of polyurethane and sanded them off with a 320 grit between coats follow with 2 coats of paste wax and buffed with a 0000 Steel wool. I sharpened the blade using the scary method, and set up a microbevel at 30 degrees.
> 
> The final product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The giant is back on business
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Alonso


I thought I saw three patend dates in your picture. It's still a great hand plane.


----------



## HokieMojo

Alonso83 said:


> *I finally got it... still looking for a couple more *
> 
> Hey Folks,
> 
> I've been pretty busy working on the shop lately, between plane restoration and a few past due projects that I had, I didn't have time to make a new blog entry until now.
> 
> Last week I got a lot with 10 bench planes out eBay, for a pretty good price. Out of those 10 planes there were 2 No's 7 and 1 No 8. I couldn't believe it, mi first No 8, and it was on a very sad condition. It is a No 8 Type 9 1902-1907, yes this baby is somewhere between 103 and 108 years old, I still can't understand how some individuals may let this kind of tools get into such bad condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the moment of the picture I had already worked on the knob and Tote, originally the knob was totally broken into 2 separate pieces, as well the Tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see what I see? It seems like one of the previous owners replace the frog with an newer model with a frog adjusting screw but the body has no hole for this, now I need to look for the correct frog, anyone out there willing to sell me one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After working with the Evaporust, doing some wire brushing, some lapping, I stripped the remaining old Japanning, applied 3 coats of black enamel paint and baked them at 320 for 20 to 25 minutes, My dad fixed the Tote with a new method that I haven't seen before, and all I can say is that its holding like a brand new Tote, I applied 3 coats of polyurethane and sanded them off with a 320 grit between coats follow with 2 coats of paste wax and buffed with a 0000 Steel wool. I sharpened the blade using the scary method, and set up a microbevel at 30 degrees.
> 
> The final product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The giant is back on business
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Alonso


i think the top line says "pat date". i think the next two line actually show a date.


----------



## Jimi_C

Alonso83 said:


> *I finally got it... still looking for a couple more *
> 
> Hey Folks,
> 
> I've been pretty busy working on the shop lately, between plane restoration and a few past due projects that I had, I didn't have time to make a new blog entry until now.
> 
> Last week I got a lot with 10 bench planes out eBay, for a pretty good price. Out of those 10 planes there were 2 No's 7 and 1 No 8. I couldn't believe it, mi first No 8, and it was on a very sad condition. It is a No 8 Type 9 1902-1907, yes this baby is somewhere between 103 and 108 years old, I still can't understand how some individuals may let this kind of tools get into such bad condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the moment of the picture I had already worked on the knob and Tote, originally the knob was totally broken into 2 separate pieces, as well the Tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see what I see? It seems like one of the previous owners replace the frog with an newer model with a frog adjusting screw but the body has no hole for this, now I need to look for the correct frog, anyone out there willing to sell me one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After working with the Evaporust, doing some wire brushing, some lapping, I stripped the remaining old Japanning, applied 3 coats of black enamel paint and baked them at 320 for 20 to 25 minutes, My dad fixed the Tote with a new method that I haven't seen before, and all I can say is that its holding like a brand new Tote, I applied 3 coats of polyurethane and sanded them off with a 320 grit between coats follow with 2 coats of paste wax and buffed with a 0000 Steel wool. I sharpened the blade using the scary method, and set up a microbevel at 30 degrees.
> 
> The final product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The giant is back on business
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Alonso


My #8 has three patent dates on it, but one of them is '10, so it was made after 1910 (but before 1918, due to some other differences). I'm pretty sure that makes mine a type 10 or 11, so just slightly newer than Alonso's. It still has the low knob and smaller diameter brass depth adjuster.


----------



## ic3ss

Alonso83 said:


> *I finally got it... still looking for a couple more *
> 
> Hey Folks,
> 
> I've been pretty busy working on the shop lately, between plane restoration and a few past due projects that I had, I didn't have time to make a new blog entry until now.
> 
> Last week I got a lot with 10 bench planes out eBay, for a pretty good price. Out of those 10 planes there were 2 No's 7 and 1 No 8. I couldn't believe it, mi first No 8, and it was on a very sad condition. It is a No 8 Type 9 1902-1907, yes this baby is somewhere between 103 and 108 years old, I still can't understand how some individuals may let this kind of tools get into such bad condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the moment of the picture I had already worked on the knob and Tote, originally the knob was totally broken into 2 separate pieces, as well the Tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see what I see? It seems like one of the previous owners replace the frog with an newer model with a frog adjusting screw but the body has no hole for this, now I need to look for the correct frog, anyone out there willing to sell me one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After working with the Evaporust, doing some wire brushing, some lapping, I stripped the remaining old Japanning, applied 3 coats of black enamel paint and baked them at 320 for 20 to 25 minutes, My dad fixed the Tote with a new method that I haven't seen before, and all I can say is that its holding like a brand new Tote, I applied 3 coats of polyurethane and sanded them off with a 320 grit between coats follow with 2 coats of paste wax and buffed with a 0000 Steel wool. I sharpened the blade using the scary method, and set up a microbevel at 30 degrees.
> 
> The final product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The giant is back on business
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Alonso


Man, that thing was rough! Nice job breathing the life back into her. Also, would you care to describe the method your Dad used on the tote?


----------



## racerglen

Alonso83 said:


> *I finally got it... still looking for a couple more *
> 
> Hey Folks,
> 
> I've been pretty busy working on the shop lately, between plane restoration and a few past due projects that I had, I didn't have time to make a new blog entry until now.
> 
> Last week I got a lot with 10 bench planes out eBay, for a pretty good price. Out of those 10 planes there were 2 No's 7 and 1 No 8. I couldn't believe it, mi first No 8, and it was on a very sad condition. It is a No 8 Type 9 1902-1907, yes this baby is somewhere between 103 and 108 years old, I still can't understand how some individuals may let this kind of tools get into such bad condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the moment of the picture I had already worked on the knob and Tote, originally the knob was totally broken into 2 separate pieces, as well the Tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see what I see? It seems like one of the previous owners replace the frog with an newer model with a frog adjusting screw but the body has no hole for this, now I need to look for the correct frog, anyone out there willing to sell me one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After working with the Evaporust, doing some wire brushing, some lapping, I stripped the remaining old Japanning, applied 3 coats of black enamel paint and baked them at 320 for 20 to 25 minutes, My dad fixed the Tote with a new method that I haven't seen before, and all I can say is that its holding like a brand new Tote, I applied 3 coats of polyurethane and sanded them off with a 320 grit between coats follow with 2 coats of paste wax and buffed with a 0000 Steel wool. I sharpened the blade using the scary method, and set up a microbevel at 30 degrees.
> 
> The final product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The giant is back on business
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Alonso


Very nice work, you wouldn't recognize the before and afters !
I had a similar experience with a number 7, it'd been painted red, then gold over top, chunk broken out of the side, and at sometime a long stove bolt had been run through the tote..and right out through the sole, the nut wasn't even ground flush.
Had a friend do a minor weld under the tote to take the proper bolt and reworked everything else. I couldn't do anything about the broken side, the chunk was long gone, but the finished product was pleasing to me and very useable.
As for the hole in the sole..and it also had the hanging hole at the rear, it's amazing how well a two part grey metal epoxy putty works and blends in !


----------



## MooreMichael

Alonso83 said:


> *I finally got it... still looking for a couple more *
> 
> Hey Folks,
> 
> I've been pretty busy working on the shop lately, between plane restoration and a few past due projects that I had, I didn't have time to make a new blog entry until now.
> 
> Last week I got a lot with 10 bench planes out eBay, for a pretty good price. Out of those 10 planes there were 2 No's 7 and 1 No 8. I couldn't believe it, mi first No 8, and it was on a very sad condition. It is a No 8 Type 9 1902-1907, yes this baby is somewhere between 103 and 108 years old, I still can't understand how some individuals may let this kind of tools get into such bad condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the moment of the picture I had already worked on the knob and Tote, originally the knob was totally broken into 2 separate pieces, as well the Tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see what I see? It seems like one of the previous owners replace the frog with an newer model with a frog adjusting screw but the body has no hole for this, now I need to look for the correct frog, anyone out there willing to sell me one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After working with the Evaporust, doing some wire brushing, some lapping, I stripped the remaining old Japanning, applied 3 coats of black enamel paint and baked them at 320 for 20 to 25 minutes, My dad fixed the Tote with a new method that I haven't seen before, and all I can say is that its holding like a brand new Tote, I applied 3 coats of polyurethane and sanded them off with a 320 grit between coats follow with 2 coats of paste wax and buffed with a 0000 Steel wool. I sharpened the blade using the scary method, and set up a microbevel at 30 degrees.
> 
> The final product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The giant is back on business
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Alonso


Man I like that. I just picked up a Stanley/Bailey No. 5-1/2 Corrugated Type 11 Jack Plane at the recommendation of Chris Schwarz and I'm just waiting for it to get here. I'll post some pictures of it on my blog if you'd like to have a look. I plan on giving it a one over as well so it does not reach the point your plane was in when you bought it.

Cheers!


----------



## Alonso83

*So many planes.... time for an storage solution...*

When you have so many planes and not an effective way to storage them, you need to came up with something, and quick, at least that was my situation. For the last couple of weeks I was looking for the "right" design, I did some research, and several of you make some pretty good suggestions. I decide to combine a couple of designs and make my very own Plane Storage Wall Hung Cabinet.

It hung from the wall very securely thanks to a French Cleat,










So far it serves my needs, I'm planning to add some shelves underneath so that I can take full advantage of the empty part of the wall, I'm planning to storage all my finishes and stains and several other miscellaneous stuff.




























Show off time…...  




























Thanks for looking


----------



## Dennisgrosen

Alonso83 said:


> *So many planes.... time for an storage solution...*
> 
> When you have so many planes and not an effective way to storage them, you need to came up with something, and quick, at least that was my situation. For the last couple of weeks I was looking for the "right" design, I did some research, and several of you make some pretty good suggestions. I decide to combine a couple of designs and make my very own Plane Storage Wall Hung Cabinet.
> 
> It hung from the wall very securely thanks to a French Cleat,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far it serves my needs, I'm planning to add some shelves underneath so that I can take full advantage of the empty part of the wall, I'm planning to storage all my finishes and stains and several other miscellaneous stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show off time…...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking


looking great for plane that has to be used daily
I like it

Dennis


----------



## brandonsommer

Alonso83 said:


> *So many planes.... time for an storage solution...*
> 
> When you have so many planes and not an effective way to storage them, you need to came up with something, and quick, at least that was my situation. For the last couple of weeks I was looking for the "right" design, I did some research, and several of you make some pretty good suggestions. I decide to combine a couple of designs and make my very own Plane Storage Wall Hung Cabinet.
> 
> It hung from the wall very securely thanks to a French Cleat,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far it serves my needs, I'm planning to add some shelves underneath so that I can take full advantage of the empty part of the wall, I'm planning to storage all my finishes and stains and several other miscellaneous stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show off time…...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking


WOW! That's a ton of planes! I really like the French Cleat storage idea, that's a great system. Good work and thanks for sharing!


----------



## bigike

Alonso83 said:


> *So many planes.... time for an storage solution...*
> 
> When you have so many planes and not an effective way to storage them, you need to came up with something, and quick, at least that was my situation. For the last couple of weeks I was looking for the "right" design, I did some research, and several of you make some pretty good suggestions. I decide to combine a couple of designs and make my very own Plane Storage Wall Hung Cabinet.
> 
> It hung from the wall very securely thanks to a French Cleat,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far it serves my needs, I'm planning to add some shelves underneath so that I can take full advantage of the empty part of the wall, I'm planning to storage all my finishes and stains and several other miscellaneous stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show off time…...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking


nice work, i have to make one of these myself


----------



## TDBridges

Alonso83 said:


> *So many planes.... time for an storage solution...*
> 
> When you have so many planes and not an effective way to storage them, you need to came up with something, and quick, at least that was my situation. For the last couple of weeks I was looking for the "right" design, I did some research, and several of you make some pretty good suggestions. I decide to combine a couple of designs and make my very own Plane Storage Wall Hung Cabinet.
> 
> It hung from the wall very securely thanks to a French Cleat,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far it serves my needs, I'm planning to add some shelves underneath so that I can take full advantage of the empty part of the wall, I'm planning to storage all my finishes and stains and several other miscellaneous stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show off time…...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking


Very nice storage/display idea.


----------



## lwoodt

Alonso83 said:


> *So many planes.... time for an storage solution...*
> 
> When you have so many planes and not an effective way to storage them, you need to came up with something, and quick, at least that was my situation. For the last couple of weeks I was looking for the "right" design, I did some research, and several of you make some pretty good suggestions. I decide to combine a couple of designs and make my very own Plane Storage Wall Hung Cabinet.
> 
> It hung from the wall very securely thanks to a French Cleat,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far it serves my needs, I'm planning to add some shelves underneath so that I can take full advantage of the empty part of the wall, I'm planning to storage all my finishes and stains and several other miscellaneous stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show off time…...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking


a wonderfull collection you have .you'll soon out grow it.


----------



## ChesapeakeBob

Alonso83 said:


> *So many planes.... time for an storage solution...*
> 
> When you have so many planes and not an effective way to storage them, you need to came up with something, and quick, at least that was my situation. For the last couple of weeks I was looking for the "right" design, I did some research, and several of you make some pretty good suggestions. I decide to combine a couple of designs and make my very own Plane Storage Wall Hung Cabinet.
> 
> It hung from the wall very securely thanks to a French Cleat,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far it serves my needs, I'm planning to add some shelves underneath so that I can take full advantage of the empty part of the wall, I'm planning to storage all my finishes and stains and several other miscellaneous stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show off time…...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking


Beautiful collection of restored planes and a great way to store them. I am thinking when you get tired of working on planes, maybe you will go to old woodworking power equipment. I can easily see you showing off your reworked machinery!

CB


----------



## a1Jim

Alonso83 said:


> *So many planes.... time for an storage solution...*
> 
> When you have so many planes and not an effective way to storage them, you need to came up with something, and quick, at least that was my situation. For the last couple of weeks I was looking for the "right" design, I did some research, and several of you make some pretty good suggestions. I decide to combine a couple of designs and make my very own Plane Storage Wall Hung Cabinet.
> 
> It hung from the wall very securely thanks to a French Cleat,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far it serves my needs, I'm planning to add some shelves underneath so that I can take full advantage of the empty part of the wall, I'm planning to storage all my finishes and stains and several other miscellaneous stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show off time…...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking


Super job a great looking plane till


----------



## bern92

Alonso83 said:


> *So many planes.... time for an storage solution...*
> 
> When you have so many planes and not an effective way to storage them, you need to came up with something, and quick, at least that was my situation. For the last couple of weeks I was looking for the "right" design, I did some research, and several of you make some pretty good suggestions. I decide to combine a couple of designs and make my very own Plane Storage Wall Hung Cabinet.
> 
> It hung from the wall very securely thanks to a French Cleat,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far it serves my needs, I'm planning to add some shelves underneath so that I can take full advantage of the empty part of the wall, I'm planning to storage all my finishes and stains and several other miscellaneous stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show off time…...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking


I was looking for a storage solution too. I think i will build one for myself.

Thanks!


----------



## Dwain

Alonso83 said:


> *So many planes.... time for an storage solution...*
> 
> When you have so many planes and not an effective way to storage them, you need to came up with something, and quick, at least that was my situation. For the last couple of weeks I was looking for the "right" design, I did some research, and several of you make some pretty good suggestions. I decide to combine a couple of designs and make my very own Plane Storage Wall Hung Cabinet.
> 
> It hung from the wall very securely thanks to a French Cleat,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far it serves my needs, I'm planning to add some shelves underneath so that I can take full advantage of the empty part of the wall, I'm planning to storage all my finishes and stains and several other miscellaneous stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show off time…...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking


Nicely done. I need one of those!!! did you use 3/4 or 1/2 ply?


----------



## Alonso83

Alonso83 said:


> *So many planes.... time for an storage solution...*
> 
> When you have so many planes and not an effective way to storage them, you need to came up with something, and quick, at least that was my situation. For the last couple of weeks I was looking for the "right" design, I did some research, and several of you make some pretty good suggestions. I decide to combine a couple of designs and make my very own Plane Storage Wall Hung Cabinet.
> 
> It hung from the wall very securely thanks to a French Cleat,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far it serves my needs, I'm planning to add some shelves underneath so that I can take full advantage of the empty part of the wall, I'm planning to storage all my finishes and stains and several other miscellaneous stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show off time…...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking


3/4" ply from the Big Box Store


----------



## Alonso83

Alonso83 said:


> *So many planes.... time for an storage solution...*
> 
> When you have so many planes and not an effective way to storage them, you need to came up with something, and quick, at least that was my situation. For the last couple of weeks I was looking for the "right" design, I did some research, and several of you make some pretty good suggestions. I decide to combine a couple of designs and make my very own Plane Storage Wall Hung Cabinet.
> 
> It hung from the wall very securely thanks to a French Cleat,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far it serves my needs, I'm planning to add some shelves underneath so that I can take full advantage of the empty part of the wall, I'm planning to storage all my finishes and stains and several other miscellaneous stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show off time…...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking


The dimensions,

37"x37"x16" deep.
From bottom to top at 12" I cut the sides on a 60° angle
I spaced the bottom shelves to fit my own necessities.

Hope that helps.


----------



## BradJacob

Alonso83 said:


> *So many planes.... time for an storage solution...*
> 
> When you have so many planes and not an effective way to storage them, you need to came up with something, and quick, at least that was my situation. For the last couple of weeks I was looking for the "right" design, I did some research, and several of you make some pretty good suggestions. I decide to combine a couple of designs and make my very own Plane Storage Wall Hung Cabinet.
> 
> It hung from the wall very securely thanks to a French Cleat,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far it serves my needs, I'm planning to add some shelves underneath so that I can take full advantage of the empty part of the wall, I'm planning to storage all my finishes and stains and several other miscellaneous stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show off time…...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking


What's next Alonso - Got anything cooking?


----------

